#ubuntu-pl 2011-09-26
<firemark> ubuntu idzie spać ;)
<m477> powitac
<lisu> re
<m477> re
<ChaosEngine> gday
<m477> ? :)
<tar-gz> o/
<shpaq> mornin'
<m477> cze
<tar-gz> Chyba dziś do księgarni na rowerze pojadę.
<m477> ;]
<tar-gz> Co czytać już nie mam.
<tar-gz> a za programowanie nie wiem jak się zabrać.
<sysek> ave |B|enedyktXVI
<|B|enedyktXVI> ave sysek
<Lakii> [;
<karol> cześć ! Mam zainstalować oprogramowanie ABI. Orientuje się ktoś jaką to maszyne potrzebuje ?
<karol> ile ramu, jaki dysk ?
<lisu> jak najwięcej ;]
<lisu> co to jest abi?
<karol> Administracja Bezpieczeństwa informacji ;]
<karol> bezpieczeństem * ;)
<karol> jak najwięcej ramu to nie sztuka :P
<lisu> karol: do czego służy to "oprogramowanie" ?
<karol> NIE WIEM :)
<karol> mam to tylko zainstalować
<karol> wiem że będzie korzystało z bazy danych
<lisu> karol: współczuje, ja bym nie instalował, jakbym nie wiedział do czego.
<karol> kazali to trzeba zrobić :P
<karol> no nic to standardowo 4gb ramu dam na maszyne wirtualną xD
<karol> chociaż podejrzewam że sporo mniej wystarczy... ale nie ma co ryzykować
<lisu> jeszcze to wirtualizujesz? nie wnikam, whatever.
<m477> piwerko :-)
<ChaosEngine> karol: 4GB ramu, bosh to co ty masz tam za hardware?
<ChaosEngine> karol: ram Ci sie przelewa, oddaj na biednych
<karol> 128 GB RAMU
<karol> serwery POWER PC
<qrq> http://distrowatch.com/awstats/awstats.DistroWatch.com.osdetail.html :D
<qrq> Istnieją jeszcze ludzie którzy korzystają z Windowsa 3
<karol> lisu: tak wirtualizuje to ponieważ mam ogromne maszyny
<m477> win NT tez chyba jest troche stary :<
<qrq> m477 Wydaje mi się że to 7
<qrq> Wątpię aby 26 % użytkowników korzystało z Win NT :D
<Lakii> zastanawia mnie do czego sluza maszyny z windowsem 3 ;/
<m477> jakby nie bylo malo zetelna strona
<m477> jak zamienia win7 na NT
<m477> qrq: http://wnko.pl/i/1315559911.png
<m477> Lakii: u mnie w pracowni sa wiec pewnie one nabiajaj staty
<qrq> m477 Nawet jak się ma mega dinozaura to Windows 95 na nim działa :)
<mati75> Lakii: w rmf fm jako miksera używają
<qrq> mati75 Windows 3 na Macbooku? :D
<mati75> qrq: nie
<mati75> na normalnym pc
<qrq> Brb
<m477> 	GNU Linux (Unknown or unspecified distribution)	20765001	33.7 %	lol
<julek> czesc
<Lakii> ;]
<Wizzir> cześć
<Wizzir> kojarzy ktoś jak się nazywał taki perlowy skrypt, co trzymał w ryzach programy instalowane z palucha autofoo?
<Wizzir> stow
<Wizzir> dzięki, Wizzir
<Wizzir> :S
<karol_> używa ktoś Postfixa na większą skalę ?
<karol> używa ktoś Postfixa na większą skalę ?
<Wizzir> karol: używałem na mniejszą
<karol> na mniejszą to znaczy ?
<karol> ile kont pocztowych ?
<Wizzir> kilkanaście
<karol> :) to trochę za mało:P
<karol> ale dziękuję za odpowiedź
<Wizzir> cóż, myślę, że wyrobiłby kilkaset kont
<Wizzir> ale nie było chętnych
<Wizzir> ;P
<Lakii> ;)
<karol> Postfix to dobre narzędzie
<karol> u mnie obsługuje 8 000 kont
<karol> jednak mimo wszystko jest z nim problem i chce porównać
<karol> z osobą która też ma trochę więcej użytkowników
<karol> problem jest taki, a nóż komuś przyjdzie coś do głowy...
<karol>  że w momencie wysyłania maila
<karol> do wszystkich na raz
<karol> poczta zastyga, jest problem z korzystaniem
<Wizzir> jak do wszystkich naraz?
<Wizzir> to można ograniczyć filtrem
<karol> znaczy źle się wyraziłem,
<karol> oczywiście idzie to po kolei
<karol> ale jak jest wysyłane po kolei do wszystkich 8 000 to i tak zastyga użytkownicy mają problem z sprawdzeniem swojej skrzynki
<karol> wiem że jest to zrobione na mailBOXie
<karol> wydaje mi się że powinno być na maildirach
<karol> czy to mogło by coś zmienić?
<karol> poprawić działanie ?
<karol> poza tym list wysyłany do tych 8 000 użytkowników wysyła się z 3 godziny ;]
<Wizzir> to nie masz maildirów przy takiej ilości użytkowników? :D
<Wizzir> karol: na jakim to masz systemie?
<karol> nie ja robiłem te pocztę:P
<karol> dostałem w spadku ;]
<karol> do administracji ...
<karol> na Debianie
<Wizzir> są skrypty do konwersji
<karol> wiem już widziałem :)
<Wizzir> ale musiałoby to stanąć na dłuższą chwilę
<karol> ale obstawiasz że to to ?
<Wizzir> ja bym sprawdził, czy się liczba otwartych deskryptorów nie kończy
<karol> dłuższą to znaczy ile ?
<Wizzir> no nie wiem
<Wizzir> masz pop3 czy imap?
<karol> imap
<karol> tak czy siak trzeba to będzie zrobić :P
<karol> skoro takie ździwienie Wizzir Cię ogarnęło że to nie jest na mail dirach
<Wizzir> na razie sprawdź te deskryptory
<karol> ok
<inzaghi89> dosięgnąl mnie spam via sms :D http://czekoladki.net.pl/najlepsza_czekolada.html
<inzaghi89> aj nie ten link
<inzaghi89> http://www.inzaghi89.is.net.pl/wtw/110926_142209_Scr000001.jpg
<inzaghi89> no ale tam odsyła :P
<mati75> inzaghi89: zadzwoń pod ten numer
<inzaghi89> mati75, myślisz że jakiś wirusik?
<inzaghi89> ten ktoś załapal
<mati75> tak mi się wydaje
<mati75> pewnie jakiś iDiot
<mati75> with iPod
<mati75> tfu
<mati75> iPhone
<inzaghi89> albo antruit
<mati75> http://www.numernet.pl/telefon/697841993
<sysek> :)
<inzaghi89> mati75, :P bez tej strony zgadłem że spam
<PoKrAk> jeloł
<inzaghi89> za to uwielbiamy MS :D wypuszcza łatki, które nic nie zmieniają
<sysek> inzaghi89: a co wypuscili ? :P
<inzaghi89> sysek, http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/usypianie-laptopa-czarny-ekran-nie-wiadomo-sie-robi-t462689.html#p2925615
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3nu4ufu> (at forum.dobreprogramy.pl)
<inzaghi89> w sumie czekam od niego na potwierdzenie jeszcze, ale brzmi fajnie ;d
<AaaA_> inzaghi89: zobacz powercfg.exe -energy
<AaaA> mozliwe, że jakiś sterownik ma bloblem ze sleep
<AaaA> problem
<inzaghi89> blah blah wymaga uprawnień administratora
<AaaA> no to takie sudo:)
<AaaA> run as administrator
<inzaghi89> robie ;p
<inzaghi89> obserwowanie jakieś się włącza
<inzaghi89> o, spróbuje mu uśpienie dać, bo po reinstalce i tak jestem ;d
<inzaghi89> działa
<AaaA> co dziala?
<inzaghi89> pewnie zaś za jakiś czas się zjebie
<inzaghi89> uśpienie
<AaaA> czyli naprawiles
<inzaghi89> AaaA, formatem
<inzaghi89> :D
<Wizard> prosiłem, żeby nie wlepiać tu żadnych dobrychprogramów
<julek> Wizard: zawsze mnie smieszyla domena
<julek> jakby gimnazjalista ja rejestrowal:)
<Wizard> cześć julek
<Wizard> zapewne tak było
<julek> czesc
<Wizard> równie dobrze mogłoby być MójWindows.ru
<julek> mójkąp.su
<firemark> bida.ru
<Wizard> "pokochałem klozet babcię, miała nogi, czarne kapcie, brudny fartuch, sztuczną szczękę, obiad gotowała z wdziękiem!"
<Wizard> "znała kilka niezłych chwytów, była mistrzem emerytów, na koszulce napis wielki: bejbi bejbi super bejbi!"
<julek> Wizard: bylem kiedys na koncercie:)
<Wizard> /bin/sh: gcc: nie znaleziono polecenia
<Wizard> :S
<Wizard> a freepascal jest?!
<julek> Wizard: w centosie 5.6 nie dziala pfc najnowszy:)
<julek> fpc
<julek> pare dni temu sie przekonalem:)
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> po co ci pascal? :)
<julek> ech...
<Wizard> C ma chyba przyjemniejszą składnię i ogólnie jest prostszy :)
<julek> wlasciwie do niczego:P
<Wizard> hmm, kiedyś w sumie napisałem program we freepascalu i gtk
<Wizard> tak z ciekawości
<julek> do prostych programow to w sumie bez roznicy, czy pascal, czy c
<Wizard> no racja
<Wizard> ale tam to deklarowanie zmiennych w bloku człowieka dobić potrafi
<Wizard> w C se można zawsze klamerkę z czapy otworzyć
<Wizard> ;)
<julek> a w fortranie w ogole mozna nie deklarowac:P
<Wizard> nie znam fortrana
<julek> tam po prostu nagle uzywasz sobie a=costam i juz:P
<julek> faortran nawet fajny
<Wizard> o nie, tego to nie trawię
<Wizard> za to właśnie nie lubię pythona i innych takich
<julek> tak subiektywnie i "obrazowo" to dosyc tolerancyjny i elastyczny:)
<Wizard> ja lubię ścisłe typowanie
<Wizard> tak jak w C czy w javie
<Wizard> jak myślisz, qt4 zbuduje się na uclibc? :>
<julek> ech...
<Wizard> julek, a co programujesz?
<Wizard> jakieś erekcje chemiczne?
<julek> wlasciwie nic:)
<Wizard> :D
<julek> Wizard: powiedzmy
<julek> generalnie rozne procesy mozna sobie opisac wzorami
<julek> a takie czasteczki to moze udawac jakis generator liczb pseudolosowych
<julek> no to mozna sobie symulowac z calkiem niezlym powodzeniem jakies uklady:)
<julek> tak w skrocie...
<Psotnick> nie wie ktoś jaki rozmiar obrazka dać, żeby ładnie na koszulce wyglądał?
<julek> 30x30cm:)
<julek> ;)
<Psotnick> julek: bardzo mi pomogłeś ;D
<Psotnick> a ile ppi?
<julek> Psotnick: do uslug:)
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> julek, haha, pytanie z czapy, nie tyle da się mieć qt.. ono nawet jest w buildroocie
<Zblakany> używa ktoś z Was LaTeX'a?
<Wizard> Zblakany, ja, pośrednio, używam cały czas
<Wizard> kurde, nie no, tego się nie spodziewałem
<Wizard> pytam się żony: lewe czy prawe gniazdko?
<Wizard> lewe
<Wizard> zabieram się za lewe (miało być wyłączone z prądu), więc sobie dłubię na luzie aż tu nagle *bzzzzzzzzzt*
<Wizard> i mnie telepie :/
<Wizard> no bo to było to drugie lewe
<Szatan> Wizard: czarodzieju! wyczaruj małpę!
<Wizard> tadaaaaam
<Zblakany> Wizard: wiesz, jak zmienić treść polecenia dla bibtex'a, które generuje nazwę dla pola chapter?
<Wizard> Zblakany, nie wiem, ja lyksa używam
<ubuntu_> siema
<lisu> albo sie nie ma ;)
<ubuntu_> mam problem z moim ubuntu, albo komputerem
<lisu> współczujemy
<ubuntu_> to bardzo sie ciesze
<ubuntu_> ktos moze ma pojecie czemu nie wlaczam mi sie ubuntu po udanie zakonczonej instalacji
<lisu> może nie była udana?
<ubuntu_> to jak ja naprawic??
<lisu> które ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> 11.04
<lisu> aktualizacja? zwykła czy z 10.10 do 11.04?
<ubuntu_> nowa instalacja
<ubuntu_> z plyty
<lisu> a instalacja, kurde juz nie widze. sluchaj sprawdź, czy dobrze ci czyta cd. miałem raz tak, ze zainstalować udało się, ale kaszaniło przy uruchamianiu. po wymianie cd-roma - jak ręką odjął - 15 minut i po instalacji - odpaliło bezproblemowo.
<ubuntu_> ?????????????
<lisu> co ???? (?) ?
<ubuntu_> wymiana cd-roma mowisz
<Vorbis^> ubuntu_ a jaki błąd wywala przy odpalaniu?
<ubuntu_> rozne bledy czasami nawet nic nie wywala i sie nie wlacza
<lisu> bootloader zwalony
<ubuntu_> ostatnio pamietam penic kernel czy cos takiego
<ubuntu_> panic*
<Vorbis^> a teraz z livecd lecisz?
<lisu> łomatko, jak juz jajo panikuje, to poważna sprawa, w sensie, niewiadomo coś ty to poinstalował. sprawdzałeś sumy kontrolne obrazu/płytki?
<ubuntu_> to co mam grub wgrac jeszcze raz. tak z live-cd
<Vorbis^> to jak by cdrom był popsuty to pewnie by i livecd nie działało?
<ubuntu_> to co dysk mi sie zepsul??
<Vorbis^> a może dysk sie sypie?
<lisu> akurat nawet wtedy czeka robiłem płytce i przechodziło sprawdzanie
<lisu> nie wiem co było
<Vorbis^> sprawdź
<lisu> ubuntu_: a niech zgadne, polski remiks
<ubuntu_> nom z ubuntu.pl
<lisu> zainstaluj sobie normalnie oficjala z ubuntu.com polecam
<Vorbis^> ta
<ubuntu_> a co za roznica?? poza tym juz rozne wersje wgrywalem wszedzie te same bledy
<lisu> juz pare razy sie przejechałem na polskiej wersji, a oficjal jednak bądź co bądź wydaje się być lepszy.
<Vorbis^> hmm
<lisu> może faktycznie tego cd masz zdupconego i ci kaszani?
<lisu> ściągnij slax'a -> 200MB sprawdź na nim, odpal live
<Vorbis^> może zerknij co tam smart pokazuje na temat dysku?
<lisu> o. też dobry pomysł
<Vorbis^> lisu, jest domyślnie palimpsaest w ubuntu na livecd?
<lisu> Vorbis^: e?
<lisu> a po polsku?
<Pal> czesc
<lisu> o/
<Vorbis^> program do obsługi dysków
<Vorbis^> można fajnie zobaczyć w nim dane smart
<lisu> Vorbis^: ja tam do tego smartctl używam (używałem - bo nie mam aktualnie)
<kamil_> w starym gedicie bylo tak, ze jak otwieralem jakis plik tekstowy, to otwieral sie w nowej karcie juz otwartego programu
<kamil_> a nowszej wersji otwiera sie osobno
<kamil_> mozna to jakos przywrocic?
<Vorbis^> a jaki to jest nowy gedit?
<kamil_> pewnie z jakas nowa wersja to weszlo, albo z nowym ubu
<kamil_> mam 11.04 i dzieje sie cos takiego, poprzednio nie bylo
<kamil_> nie spotkales sie z czyms takim?
<Vorbis^> moje ostatnie ubuntu to 9.10 było :S a na suse normalnie sie otwiera w karcie
<Vorbis^> może faktycznie jakaś nowsza wersja albo ficzer w ubuntu dodany
<kamil_> hmmm
<kamil_> wlasnie mi sie otworzylo normalnie
<kamil_> widocznie cos sie wykraczylo na chwile
<Vorbis^> może jedno było odpalone z sudo a drugie bez?
<ubuntu_> wgralem tego smartctl i co z nim zrobic??
<ubuntu_> zeby sprawdzil mi dysk
 * Vorbis^ slaps lisu 
<lisu> Vorbis^: za co?
<Vorbis^> ubuntu nie wie jak użyć smartctl
<lisu> Vorbis^: a potrafi czytac?
<Wizard> :S
<Vorbis^> spytaj sie go
<Wizard> sypło się :/
<Vorbis^> jeszcze popsuje i zwali na nas
<ubuntu_> znudzilo mi sie czytanie
<ubuntu_> moze cos napiszecie o tym smartctl
<lisu> w manualu myślę, że sporo napisali.
<ubuntu_> ale ja chce po polsku
<Wizard> :S
<lisu> matko, to co mam ci przetłumaczyć jeszcze? no bez przesady.
<Wizard> a ja chcę, żeby mi się nie wysrało
<ubuntu_> dobra
<Vorbis^> przeczytałeś?
 * qermit slaps Wizard 
<Wizard> qermit, czyś ty zdurniał?
<qermit> z czyn
<qermit> czym
<Wizard> co mnie bijesz?
<qermit> tylko klepie
<lisu> klepie otwartą dłonią z półobrotu
<Wizard> qermit, już ci zbrzydło małżeństwo?
<lisu> hehe
<Wizard> bo ja bym chciał skończyć już remont
<Wizard> jak na razie żona zapiernicza na wałku i maluje łazienkę
<Wizard> jutro czekają mnie poprawki w kuchni a pojutrze wieszanie szafek i sprzątanie
<qermit> Wizard: ja musze sufit rozwalić trochę
<qermit> i powiesić telewizor
<kamil_> lol, jak mam jakis blad skladniowy, czy inny w php, to apache zamiast wywalic mi komunikat o tym wywala error500
<qermit> kamil_: masz błąd wewnętrzny
<qermit> nieważne czego
<qermit> ale masz
<Wizard> kamil_, a to jest apache tomcat?
<Wizard> czy apache httpd?
<kamil_> zobacze czy pod cli jest tak samo
<kamil_> gdzie mozna to sprawdzic?
<kamil_> w cli jest ok
<kamil_> skopiowalem php.ini z cli do apache, ale nic to nei dalo
<kamil_> ciekawe czy jakbym wyczyscil /etc/php5/apache2 to by sie pliki ustawily od nowa
<kamil_> ale i tak nic tam nie ruszalem
<kamil_> chyba trzeba zamienic ubu na jakis system wydawany zadziej niz raz na pol roku
 * Wizard zawsze trzymał się z daleka od php i miał rację
<qermit> z podkreśleniem na miau
<kamil_> moge sie zalozyc, ze jak wroce do debiana to znikna wszystkie moje problemy
<Wizard> nie
<Wizard> dziewczyny nie zaczną walić drzwiami i oknami
<Wizard> ;P
<soee> ktos z was uzywa ff 7 ?
<kamil_> pendrive na szyje i plytka z debianem wystajaca z kieszeni w spodniach - zadna sie nie oprze:P
<Wizard> no nie wiem, jak szedłem na laski, to brałem gitarę a nie pendrive :S
<lisu> Wizard: jak ja szedłem na laski, to gumki brałem, dlatego teraz nie jestem zonaty x] buahahahaha
<kamil_> (:
<kamil_> i znowu trzeba przeniesc zapisy z transportera tycona
<qermit> Wizard: a ja wino brałem
<qermit> (kiedyś)
<Wizard> lisu, ale co mają gumki do żonatości?
<lisu> Wizard: wiesz, jak wpadka to różnie bywa
<Vorbis^> nie złapała go żadna na dziecko
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> no nie
<qermit> Wizard: pewnie dmuchali balony
<firemark> :D
<Wizard> ale nie wiem na jakiej podstawie twierdzicie, że nie myślałem o tak podstawowych sprawach
<Diabelko> o, jakiś fajny temat wreszcie na #ubuntu-p
<Diabelko> a nie ciągle te linuksy i linuksy
<Wizard> http://naszdziennik.pl/
<Wizard> polecam
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> wyjątkowo śmieszne pismo satyryczne
<Diabelko> ahm, ja wyłączyłem bo wyglądało jak marny trolling i badziewiarstwo
<Wizard> co wyłączyłeś?
<Wizard> nasz dziennik? trolling?
<Diabelko> ten naszdziennik
<Wizard> nie jesteś prawdziwym Polakiem zatem
<Diabelko> no nie jestem, zgadza się
<Wizard> khm
<Wizard> a to jakiej jesteś narodowości, jeśli można spytać?
<Diabelko> nie no, zażartowałem sobie
<Diabelko> patriotą to ja nie jestem i uważam, że bycie dumnym z tego gdzie się ruodziło jest raczej lekko naiwne, więc dla mnie bycie prawdziwym polakiem oznacza tylko urodzenie się w polsce :p
<Wizard> eh, co się w tych naziolskich łbach ryje, to tego prosty człowiek nie ogarnie
<Wizard> :)
<qermit> toż to zakamuflowana opcja niemiecka
<Diabelko> oczywiście to moje zdanie i pewnie zaraz tysiąc osób z mordą wyskoczy że mój dziadek sobie flaki wypruwał etc etc
<Wizard> ja tam wywieszam flagę w święta, znam historię nieco itd..
<Wizard> mówię ładnie po polsku
<Wizard> ale jak widzę tych kolesi w sutannach albo pana Jarosława K. to mi się nóż w kieszeni otwiera
<qermit> to ciebie stać na nóż?
<Diabelko> e tam, bo ze złych założeń wychodzi polska polityka, a jednocześnie z teoretycznie bardzo dobrych
<Wizard> qermit, mnie na wszystko stać
<Wizard> obecnie zbieram nawet na auto
<Diabelko> polska polityka ogranicza się do zmienia samych pierdół, bo ludzie są przyzwyczajeni i im to nie przeszkadza
<Diabelko> i mimo wszystko to dobra taktyka, bo obecnie każdy temat uważa sięza kontrowersyjny i obrażający kogoś
<Wizard> to znaczy, że jak uważam, że kościoły wyznaniowe w Polsce powinny być zdelegalizowane, to to kogoś obraża?
<Wizard> albo że homoseksualizm powinien być karany?
<Diabelko> e, to akurat głupota z delegalizowaniem
<Diabelko> wystarczy im podatek dopierdzielić
<Wizard> oo, to by było piękne
<kamil_> dobra, to bylo moje 2 podejscie do ubuntu
<kamil_> ide instalowac debiana, narazie:)
<nn52> siema
<nn52> 4gb to się przelewa?? :D
<Wizard> ?
<Wizard> no jeśli to jest 4gb wódki
<lisu> Wizard: smaki załapałeś?
<sysek> wodka !
<nn52> Palinka! xD
<mati75> bastetmilo: teraz jesteś ;]
<qermit> ciastko, karmel, czekolada!
<bastetmilo> mati75: no jestem. cały czas jestem... ale na #jakilinux :)
<mati75> a
<jacekowski> a moj windows na laptopie ma juz 2 miesiace uptime
<nn52> jacekowski: na hibernacji jeździsz?
<Vorbis^> pewnie na stanie wstrzymania
<jacekowski> nn52: nie
<jacekowski> nn52: normalny zywy uptime
<nn52> xDD
<jacekowski> a firmowy laptop z hibernacja
<jacekowski> odpalilem 31/8/2011
<jacekowski> i tez dziala
<nn52> łe...laptop i tak zjada może z 20/30 VAT...
<nn52> tyle co nic :P
<Vorbis^> chyba Wat
<Vorbis^> :D
<nn52> WAT
<nn52> no ;]
<Wizard> zagra ktoś w szachy?
<lisu> Wizard: eee, innym razem.
<lisu> zmykam nara
<nn52> na kurdniku? ;]
<jacekowski> Wizard: a na czym?
<jacekowski> Wizard: i jak
<kamil_> mam wlasnie golego debiana - jak dam "aptitude install gnome", to zainstaluje sie gnome2, nie 3, prawda?
<mati75> dopiero gnome 3 zaczęło wchodzić do debiana
<kamil_> cos jeszcze dac? gnome, gnome-audio chyba samo sie zainstaluje
<kamil_> jakies stery X trzeba? czy gnome ma w zaleznosciach?
<mati75> gnome wszystko ciągnie
<kamil_> ok, to tak dam
<kamil_> dzieki
<qrq> Dodali do Minta demony co spowalniają gnome
<Ashiren> mhm
<Ashiren> widocznie produkuja za szybkie komputery
<qermit> widocznie
<qrq> Wywaliłem prawie wszystkie komponenty made by Mint i działa o niebo lepiej
<qrq> Lecz jest jakiś pół sekundowy wisualny bug gdy się włącza synaptica
<qrq> Ale w procesach nie ma nic podejrzanego
<qrq> Wogóle mają inny sposób bootowania
<qrq> I średnio 50 osób na kanale wsparcia
<qrq> :)
<qrq> Zapewne dlatego że nie są na freenode
<qermit> qrq: to źle?
<qrq> Nie
<qrq> Bo odstawiają lipe
<qrq> :)
<qermit> qrq: jestem z tobą, wspieram cię
<qermit> a teraz spać
<qrq> Te ich aplikacje są tragiczne
<qrq> Wyganiasz mnie? :D
<qrq> Nie mogę zasnąć
<qrq> Byłem dziś na pogrzebie i jestem rozje....
<qermit> qrq: to ciapnij browar
<qrq> Nie lubię piwa
<qermit> twoja strata
<qrq> Jeszcze ta papka w tv
<qrq> " Mega Hit - Dzień Niepodległości"
<qrq> Co pół roku :D
<wmp> hello
<wmp> panowie, co jest, podczas dpkg-buildpackage:
<wmp> cp -Pa /root/nginx/auto /root/nginx/debian/build-full/
<wmp> cp: cannot stat `/root/nginx/auto': No such file or directory
#ubuntu-pl 2011-09-27
<inzaghi89> uhhhh zief
<m477> ;]
<inzaghi89> nienawidzę jesieni
<inzaghi89> rano zimno, w południe chłodno, wieczorem ciepło :/
<m477> rano zawsze jest zimno
<inzaghi89> w lecie nie do końca, da się w krótkich spodenkach i t-shircie wyjść
<inzaghi89> jesień... ja bym dziś tego nie spróbował ;/
<inzaghi89> http://demotywatory.pl/3467014/A-tak-wygladam
<m477> no pilem w te wakacje browara o wschodzie ;)
<m477> low
<inzaghi89> no to sam widzisz :)
<lisu> re
<m477> witamy lisu
<inzaghi89> kurde, ale perfidna owocówka
<inzaghi89> siada mi na brzegu laptopa, co ją przegonie to na drugi koniec leci
<m477> drosophilamelanogaster?
<inzaghi89> e, żeco?
<m477> no tak sie nazywa
<inzaghi89> jeszcze powiedz, że z głowy to pisałeś ;d
<m477> no ..
<inzaghi89> kiedy ostatnio byłeś na zewnątrz? :P
<m477> :>
<m477> nie pamietam
<inzaghi89> ok, wszystko jasne
<m477> ;P
<lisu> ---> bash.org x] hehehe
<inzaghi89> lisu, za duża obawa, że by się dostało. ostatnio w ogóle śmiesznych cytatów tam nie ma :(
<inzaghi89> choć nie. http://bash.org.pl/669196/ nawet udany, a nowy
<lisu> inzaghi89: wiem, mam rssa na nim
<inzaghi89> w poczekalni są często lepsze, albo komentarze do nich;p
<m477> co bash.org?
<inzaghi89> och, sorry przywidziało mi się że org.pl napisane było
<m477> oO?
<inzaghi89> Oo!
<lisu> e? org pl mialo byc
<inzaghi89> :D
<m477> nie kminie o co chodzi
<lisu> m477: faktycznie bys wyszedł tak raz w tygodniu na poczatek
<inzaghi89> lisu, xD
<m477> ;>
<inzaghi89> możesz zacząć od otwarcia okna i drzwi :)
<m477> to chyba niebezpieczne jest
<inzaghi89> powietrze nic Ci nie zrobi
<inzaghi89> możesz kask na wszelki wypadek założyć
<m477> nie będe ryzykował życiem
<sysek> :O
<Szatan> portsnap fetch extract
<m477> powie mi  ktoś jak działa CVS tak w dwóch słowach
<m477> przeglądam wersje paczek na serwerze i pobieram to co mam stare?
<sysek> Szatan: fbsd uzywasz ;o?
<Szatan> sysek: yeah, na serwerze :P
<lisu> czytali dzis niebezpiecznika o tlen.pl? -> LOL
<inzaghi89> o, przypomniałeś mi ze miałem zerknąć
<inzaghi89> a w readerze profilaktycznie oznaczyłem jako przeczytane
<inzaghi89> > Podobny błąd przydarzył się swego czasu serwisowi blog.onet.pl — tam jednak programiści umieścili część plików (te z danymi dostępowymi do bazy) poza obszarem pracy webservera. W przypadku o2, pliki te dostępne są dla każdego, kto zna ich URL.
<inzaghi89> cool
<ChaosEngine> gday
<qermit> gay
<inzaghi89> pedo hej
<shpaq> mornin'
<m477> jak sie robi certyfikat do ssh?
<Szatan> m477: ssh-keygen?
<lisu> najpierw bieresz 10 jajek, 7 wrzucasz do garnka, reszte sprzątasz ...
<m477> dzieki
<m477> i co z tymi jajkami?
<m477> maja tam lezec
<mati75> masz poczekać aż zaczną do ciebie mówić
<lisu> no to tylko początek, reszte znajdziesz na przepisykulinarne.po.cc.uk.com.chn
<m477> nie znam :-(
<m477> mati75: a to jajka mówią?
<inzaghi89> m477, jak długo poleżą to i chodzić zaczną
<m477> ciekawa teza
<m477> masz na to jakieś dowody popierające ją?
<inzaghi89> a wstajesz rano z łózka?
<inzaghi89> :D
<inzaghi89> poza tym z reguły produkty spożywcze zaczynaja chodzić same po jakimś czasie
<m477> nie, zawsze chodzę z łóżkiem leżąc na nim.
<inzaghi89> ale zdarza się
<|B|enedyktXVI> ja tam lubie jezdzic na rowerze samochodem
<m477> cytujesz wielkiego polskiego poetę widze.
<|B|enedyktXVI> zdazylo sie sluchac tego wieszcza
<m477> b. dobrze to o Tobie świadczy.
<Szatan> |B|enedyktXVI: idź na smętarz i szukaj złota i srebra :P
<|B|enedyktXVI> panie moj Szatanie juz wszystkie groby okgrabilem na pobliskim smetarzu
<Szatan> |B|enedyktXVI: a karton Amareny to gdzie się zapodział?
<m477> różne powłoki nie korzystaja z tego samego pliku z historią?
<elemental1> witam. Jak uzyskać dostępne opcje ./configuree przy kompilacjii pakietu ?
<denysonique> ./configure --help
<elemental1> dzieki
<inzaghi89> m477, no raczej nie bo są różne
<m477> w homie widze tylko .history
<Szatan> m477: wpisz w konsoli history
<m477> nic
<lisu> znowu te telefony, matko ;/
<lisu> czas ruszyc 4 litery
<inzaghi89> Zgadnij co lisu ma zamiar ruszyć. Wyślij teraz! Bezpłatny SMS pood numer 7981, w treści wpisz szukane słowo. Do wygrania: publiczne ośmieszenie, a jako nagroda pocieszenia wytknięcie palcami.
<denysonique> dobra userzy ubuntu
<denysonique> jakie fora najczesciej przegladacie?
 * inzaghi89 ostatnio tylko wht i dp
<lisu> denysonique: fora internetowe
<denysonique> wht, dp?
<denysonique> co to jest?
<inzaghi89> wht.pl i dopbreprogramy;]
 * dwarf1 idzie po piwo
<lisu> dwarf1: weź 2 ;]
<inzaghi89> ta i ampułkę z kofeiną dożylnie
 * dwarf1 idzie po 4 Kuflowe mocne
<mati75> dwarf1: o 9 rano!?
<dwarf1> na zegarku mam 11.48
<inzaghi89> Heh
<dwarf1> :)
<inzaghi89> już/dopiero* (*niepotrzebne skreślić)
<mati75> dwarf1: rassija?
 * dwarf1 szykuje sie do dokończenie IWD2
<qrq> Witam
<qrq> :)
<qrq> Jest sposób by zkadrować plik wideo bez encodowania? :)
<inzaghi89> ofuuu
<inzaghi89> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/512382/%C5%9Alicznotka.html
 * dwarf1 wrócił ze sklepu
<Lakii> to ladne zakupy zrobiles
<dwarf1> jestem sprite
<Lakii> 7 up
<inzaghi89> no to ja sprytyn
 * dwarf1 idzie coś zjeść
<inzaghi89> sprytny*
 * dwarf1 najadł się i idzie na Windows
<lisu> `seen nn52
<Przekliniak> lisu: nn52 was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 14 hours, 11 minutes, and 14 seconds ago: <nn52> na kurdniku? ;]
<BlessJah> lisu: z babami lepiej uważać
<BlessJah> jak gorąco się zrobiło, a niby jesień miała być
<lisu> BlessJah: masz racje: http://static.satyr.pl/data/2011/09/24/1/8693_bo-przeciez-sa-priorytety.jpg
<BlessJah> nie, nie o tym
<BlessJah> ale też jak będzie auto będą i... :]
<qermit> BlessJah: wydatki
<Diabelko> tak, na pewno będą wydatki
<BlessJah> qermit++
<lisu> let's play openarena :D
<foreste_> czesc
<macer1> Witajcie wszyscy :D
<lisu> bye bye :D
<yield> siem
<yield> jest możliwość wywołania konkretnego skryptu w bashu przy próbie wpisania wszystkich innych "kommend"
<yield> zanim wywoła dany program to powinien coś jeszcze zrobić
<yield> tylko z poziomu terminala
<Ashiren> hmm moze cos dopisac do .bashrc
<BlessJah> co? alias *="...
<BlessJah> ?
<macer1> qermit: ping
<foreste> Could not determine remote IP address: defaulting to  coto blad ?
<macer1> a gdzie go masz?
<macer1> ja zw na pół godziny. tyle się u mnie włącza OSX :D
<macer1> poważnie mówię...
<macer1> jj
<macer1> osx sie w koncu uruchomil ;]
<foreste> jakich dns ow uzywa play mobile ?
<foreste> Sep 27 16:05:12 debian pppd[10340]: primary   DNS address 89.108.195.20
<foreste> Sep 27 16:05:12 debian pppd[10340]: secondary DNS address 217.17.34.10
<foreste> bo z tych zrywa polaczenie
<macer1> daj 8.8.8.8
<macer1> i 8.8.8.4
<BlessJah> nie dawaj
<BlessJah> to pułapka
<foreste> nie dalem ;p
<macer1> ?
<macer1> ee
<macer1> 8.8.4.4
<macer1> mój błąd
<macer1> http://code.google.com/intl/pl/speed/public-dns/
<macer1> jaka pułapka?
<BlessJah> macer1: to google
<BlessJah> jak wejdziesz na yahoo to cie na goatse przekierują
<macer1> ...
<macer1> ojoj...jednak nie masz racji :(
<BlessJah> wiem, tylko trolluję
<inzaghi89> >ICANN zatwierdził nowe rozszerzenie domen: .xxx. Będzie ono zarządzane przez organizację ICM Registry. Budzące wiele kontrowersji rozszerzenie, jest skierowane do osób i podmiotów działających w branży erotycznej.
<BlessJah> a jednak .xxx a nie .sec
<BlessJah> s/c$/x/
<inzaghi89> no .xxx
<inzaghi89> właśnie newsletter ovh czytałem
<mati75> hmm
<mati75> ciekawe ile będzie kosztować
<mati75> bo juz mam vhost dla shell
<inzaghi89> macer1, pod domenę .xxx? ;d
<macer1> ?
<inzaghi89> o sorry, zły hajlajt ;d
<inzaghi89> mati75,  miało być
<mati75> inzaghi89: pod xxx
<inzaghi89> uh
<foreste> mati75:  co cie wywalilo z kanalu ?
<foreste> :>
<mati75> foreste: z którego?
<foreste> z mojego ;p
<mati75> jądra aktualizowałem
<mati75> jądro*
<foreste> mnie rozlacza :<
<foreste> teraz uspokoilo ;/
<mati75> zaraz bota postawie
<foreste> cos dnsami play ma ;/
<mati75> zauważyłem
<mati75> chociaż u mnie 3 dzień połączony chodzi
<mati75> bez restartu
<foreste> mi tez
<macer1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Gq-e0getf4M#!
<macer1> :D
<foreste> wystarczy off pc
<foreste> i znow wraca mrok
<foreste> 10 ~ 20 disconect i jest dobrze
<foreste> ze razy musze modem wyciagac
<foreste> 20*
<LukaszST> czesc
<inzaghi89> mati75, http://www.ovh.pl/domeny/dotxxx.xml
<mati75> oooooo fuck
<inzaghi89> to co
<inzaghi89> sprzedaj vps/dedyk
<inzaghi89> kup domenę ;d
<BlessJah> ktos juz google.xxx zarejestrowal?
<mati75> serwer przez 3 miesiące za tą cenę opłace
<macer1> looknijcie sobie youtuba z linka
<macer1> o tym jak to apple zrobiło iOs 5 ;D
<macer1> czyli o tym jak ukradło pomysło od wszystkich
<bastetmilo> macer1: a za chwilę pozwą google i MS za "kradzież innowacyjnych rozwiązań" :>
<macer1> no oczywiście
<macer1> ale przynajmniej to ładnie wygląda xD
<macer1> więcej macbooków nie kupię:<
<fi9o> 17:32 |    bastetmilo | macer1: a za chwilę pozwą google i MS za "kradzież innowacyjnych rozwiązań"
<fi9o> bastetmilo: pierw cos od kogos kupia
<fi9o> A potem to zrobia.
<fi9o> Tak to raczej dziala w przypadku google.
<bastetmilo> macer1: a ja kupię (jak odłoże kase ofkors) następnego imaka :)
<bastetmilo> fi9o: google juz kogoś pozwało za te patenty co kupowali ostatnio?
<foreste> google popsulo sie :<
<fi9o> bastetmilo: Niespcjalnie sie interesuje google. Raczej ich unikac wole :)
<fi9o> Ale tak dzialaja takie korporacje.
<bastetmilo> To chyba nic dziwnego, że tak działają?
<fi9o> Wiadomo.
<fi9o> Taka kolej rzeczy.
<fi9o> Ciekawe co by bylo jakby pewnego dnia  google powiedzialo 'A teraz koniec, placic musicie za wszystko'
<inzaghi89> jest jakieś lżejsze środowisko od lxde?
<fi9o> srodowisko nie.
<fi9o> Raczej WM.
<inzaghi89> wm?
<fi9o> Window Manager
<fi9o> Openbox.
<mati75> window manaher
<fi9o> Fluxbox
<fi9o> Pekwm
<fi9o> awesome
<fi9o> i tony innych
<inzaghi89> no to tak, ale środowiska jako tako nie ma lżejszego
<fi9o> Nie
<fi9o> Moze e17
<fi9o> Ale watpie by bylo lzejsze od lxde.
<kamil> zainstalowalem gnome i po uruchomieniu wyskakuje info, ze jest problem podczas wcyztywanie oafiid:gnome_indicatoraApplerComplete - za co to odpowiada?
<inzaghi89> fi9o, orajt
<lisu> fi9o: ja mam e16, dosc lekkie, ale chyba nie wiem czy fluxy nie lzejsze
<kamil> lol, indicator-applet-complete jest w repo i mam niezainstalowany
<kamil> ciekawe tylko czemu sie nie zainstalowal
<fi9o> lisu: Nie wiem. Nie sprawdzam co lzejsze. Po prostu uzywam openbox.
<mati75> czysty openbox wcina u mnie 60 MB
<mati75> trochę bardziej rozbudowany 90
<fi9o> 57MB po startx
<Wizard> dobey wieczór
<Wilku> Cześć Wizard :)
<firemark> tak sie zastnawiam
<firemark> dlaczego tutaj idluje!
<Ashiren> :3
<Wizard> firemark, mogę ci pomóc
<firemark> Wizard: owszem, możesz
<Wizard> ale nie będę :)
<Wizard> a dlaczego czujesz się tu obco?
<Wilku> :D
<Wizard> cześć Wilku
<kamil> czesc
<kamil> co sie moze dziac, jak nie chce mi zaaktualizowac repo z stable do testing i po nieudanej probie trace polaczenie internetowe?
<przemo_rex> czesc wszystkim
<Wizard> cześć przemo_rex
<firemark> cześć nikomu
<przemo_rex> mam problem z ułożeniem wzorca regexp. może mi pomóc jakiś czarodziej?
<Wizard> uh, no może i pomoże
 * sysek stawia wodke na stol
<sysek> no to jak
<sysek> pijom ?
<przemo_rex> nie potrafię znaleźż jak ustawić wzorzec, żeby pomijał okreśony string
<firemark> regexpy
<firemark> są fajne ^_^
<en0x> po chuju
<przemo_rex> przykladowo mając string "ala ma psa albo kota" i ala ma psa kota" chcę żeby mi wybrało cały taki string nie zawierający "albo"
<przemo_rex> myjąc re pythona
<Wizard> przemo_rex, ^
<Ashiren> python i regexp to jakis oksymoron
<Wizard> Ashiren, niby dlaczego?
<Wizard> przemo_rex, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/406230/regular-expression-to-match-string-not-containing-a-word
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/qfwxc2> (at stackoverflow.com)
<przemo_rex> Wizard: to nie będzie działało jak dopasowanie do początku stringu?
<Wizard> sprawdź
<Wizard> zawsze możesz sprawdzić też bez ^ i $
<Wizard> ale ja nie wiem co robi !
<Ashiren> a rubular sie nada do tego?
<przemo_rex> Wizard: lipa, wszystkie te strony już sprawdzałem
<przemo_rex> wydaje się, że powinien to być banał, a nic się nie da dopasować
<Ashiren> :C
<nn52> o/
<nn52> o/o
<nn52> o/
<sysek> to jakas pomylka
<sysek> nie jestem winny
<kamil> czesc
<kamil> da sie zresetowac compiza bez resetu gnome?
<kamil> wylaczylem jakas wtyczke i nie moge nic kliknac na zadnym okienku, przesunac zadnego okienka etc.:D a wlasnie jestem w trakcie instalacji pakietow, wiec wylogowywanie sie odpada:D
<Wilku> rm -rv .compiz && sudo reboot
<Wilku> ?
<kamil> Wilku: masz moze pomysl jak to zrobic bez reboota? bo wlasnie mi pracuje synapic i chce zebym dokonal wyboru przy instalacji jednego z pakietow
<kamil> albo gdyby sie dalo odpalic wtyczke "static application switcher" z poziomu konsoli z innego tty
<Wilku> A: rm -rv ~/.compiz && compiz --replace
<kamil> nie moge dac compiz --replace z poziomu innego tty, niz compiz jest uruchomiony
<kamil> jakbym w trakcie instalacji pakietow przez apt zrobil reset, to bardzo sie syf zrobi?
<kamil> dobra, poszlo
<kamil> zobaczymy
<Wilku> Raczej nie
<Wilku> Ew. później będziesz musiał: sudo apt-get  install -f
<kamil> aptitude, nie apt-get:)
<nn52> aptitue w ubu już niema
<kamil> tzn w 11.10 ma nie byc?
<kamil> chyba nie obedzie sie bez resetu systemu
<kamil> zrobilem reset gdm i apt jest zablokowany
<nn52> ja mam 11.04 i już niema
<Wilku> A było?
<nn52> wposuje sudo aptitude update i dupa!  takie cacko jak aptitude nie istnieje ^^
<nn52> było
<kamil> ja mam 11.04 pl remix i jest
<nn52> bynajmniej  w   10.04 :P
<kamil> w starszych wersjach zdarzalo sie, ze nie bylo
<nn52> ja nie mam remiksa , i niema
<kamil> jak instalowalem systemy bez aptitude, to pierwszym poleceniem bylo "apt-get install aptitude" :)
<kamil> ide sie rebootowac i moze ruszy
<nn52> yum install aptitude... xD ciekawe czy by wypaliło xD
<Wilku> :D
<Wilku> Albo pacman -S aptitude :D
<Enlik> jeśli aptitude jest w repo, to zainstalowałoby
<Enlik> co innego z używaniem jako drugiego menadżera pakietów dla /, to już gorzej w praktyce, choć pewnie by się dało
<nn52> albo
<nn52> apt-get install packman
<nn52> pacman*
<kamil> trzeba bylo dac tylko "dpkg --configure -a"
<nn52> po co? xD
<kamil> i apt sie odblokowal
<kamil> dalej to samo - blad skladni w php powoduje blad serwera #500
<jacekowski> kamil: zalezy od konfiga
<jacekowski> kamil: dokladnie opisz problem
<jacekowski> i nie uzywaj mod_php
<kamil> zaraz jakos to wylacze i zobaczymy co sie bedzie dizlao
<kamil> dzialo*
<kamil> jacekowski: czyli musze wywalic apache i zainstalowac np. lighthttpd, tak?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> musisz zainstalowac mod_fcgid
<jacekowski> i php jako fastcgi
<jacekowski> a nie mod_php
<jacekowski> bo mod_php ogolnie jest wolniejsze
<jacekowski> chyba ze to masz apache tylko jako backend za proxy
<jacekowski> i nie serwuje nic statycznego
<jacekowski> wtedy nic nie ma szybszego od mod_php
<kamil> zainstalowalem z repo mod_fcgid, ale to chyba jeszcze nie jest wlaczone
<kamil> jacekowski: dalem w php.ini log_errors na Off i chyba to pomoglo
<foreste> re ;d
<foreste> lol
<foreste> acpi 2 nie mialem wlaczonego ;/
<foreste> w biosie xd
<foreste> jak on sie wylaczyl
<foreste> chyba to moglo restetowac modem ;/
<foreste> moj komputer nie uzywa opendns :<
#ubuntu-pl 2011-09-28
<foreste> coto za zapto.org
<foreste> ?
<foreste> ale jaja ;d
<foreste> zmieniam w resolv i nadal te same serwery dns mam :<
<lisu> re
<lisu> urwać nać z windowsem, no pracować sie nie da, od 30 minut tak ciul muli, ze mnie krew zalewa p...ny xp jego mać
<lisu> `seen nn52
<Przekliniak> lisu: nn52 was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 9 hours, 19 minutes, and 10 seconds ago: <nn52> po co? xD
<m477> ;]
<Wizzir> cześć
<tar-gz> Wizzir: o/
<tar-gz> Chyba na netbooku wrzuce lubuntu
<tar-gz> design w 11.10 jest całkiem całkiem
<Wizzir> cześć tar-gz
<Wizzir> http://lodz.gazeta.pl/lodz/1,35136,10366481,Zamykaja_dworzec_Lodz_Fabryczna_i_nikt_nic_nie_wie.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6goqewh> (at lodz.gazeta.pl)
<Wizzir> rotflmao
<Wizzir> w jakim ja kraju żyję
<tar-gz> Wizzir: z Łodzi jestes?
<Wizzir> tja
<Wizzir> akurat z pociągów przestałem używać, pks też
<tar-gz> Na mecze chodzisz?
<Wizzir> jakie mecze?
<Wizzir> chciałem się wybrać kiedyś na Orła i Budowlanych :)
<tar-gz> ;D
<tar-gz> Na ŁKS albo Widzew.
<Wizzir> ale że na piłkę nożną? to żart jakiś?
<Wizzir> żeby tam oglądać co?
<tar-gz> Tak pytam.
<Wizzir> no to odpowiadam - nie :D
<tar-gz> Wole hokej ale w sobote idę na Ruch-Widzew
<Wizzir> :]
<lisu> ja piedziele, tylko windowsa można zawiesic klikając 100 razy w menu start x] buahahaha, nie moge, ide podłubać w serwerowni, bo nie ogarniam juz tych dennych desktopów
<Wizzir> ja się muszę wreszcie na rugby przejść
<Wizzir> lisu: :)
<Wizzir> w starszych wersjach wystarczyło zaznaczyć wszystkie ikony na pulpicie i kliknąć otwórz
<lisu> Wizzir: mam xp sp3 - wystarczy x]
<lisu> ok ide, serwery nie poczekają
<lisu> o/
<Wizzir> tar-gz: co ciekawego jest w ekstraklasie piłkarskiej?
<Wizzir> korupcja? słabe granie?
<Wizzir> czy może lubisz zadymy?
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizzir> cześć shpaq
<qermit> Wizzir: jesteś kolegą Wizarda?
<Ashiren> raczej chajzera
<PoKrAk> jeloł
<lisu> siema PoKrAk
<PoKrAk> siem lisu
<karol_> witam !
<karol_> przychodzi komuś do głowy !
<karol_> co może być nie tak ;]
<karol_> gdy swiezo po instalacji mysql
<karol_> dostaje ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost'
<x_> karol_, http://www.google.pl/#sclient=psy-ab&hl=pl&safe=off&source=hp&q=mysql+ERROR+1045&pbx=1&oq=mysql+ERROR+1045&aq=f&aqi=g4&aql=1&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=1932l4393l0l4805l7l7l0l1l1l0l256l894l0.3.2l6l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=de5676e12a1dca05&biw=1183&bih=580
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6d8v> (at www.google.pl)
<lisu> karol_: masz złe wpisy w bazie, edytuj, dodaj flagi odpowiednie.
<karol_> no ale jak to jest możliwe;] skoro mysql jest świezo zainstalowany
<lisu> tak to jest mozliwe, zeby cymbałki poczytały cos niecos o tym, a nie od razu hura, a później z pretensjami, ze im sie wysypało, albo ktos sie dostał.
<nn52> siema
<nn52> Kurde, trzeba się wynosić z polski  przed tym szaleńcem Tuskiem.
<fi9o> Ja myslalem, ze mi sie uda przed nowym rokiem.
<fi9o> Ale jednak nie.
<fi9o> Po nowym roku dopiero moze
<qrq> Hmm
<nn52> o kurde
<nn52> Szaleniec chce wprowadzić podatek kastralny... to zrujnuje cały kraj xP.
<nn52> nie kraj! a mieszkańców zasadzie.!
<karol_> kto ma pomysł, wiedzę i trochę ochotę do pracy bez problemu
<karol_> może godnie żyć w Polsce ;)
<fi9o> karol_: Albo wyjechac i sie nie przejmowac.
<karol_> z tego co widzę po znajomych...
<karol_> tęsknota ich zżera
<Psotnick> łeee, nudzi mi się na TI ;(
<nn52> Zobaczymy jak będziesz bulić podatek kastralny , i ile zabulisz od wartości nieruchomości =D
<karol_> nie wiem czy warte jest to jakichkolwiek pieniędzy
<ChaosEngine> karol_: rezetnij haslo mysqla bo swiezy nie ma zadnego imvvho ustawionego
<karol_> próbowałem resetować.
<karol_> jednak wyskakuje to samo ...
<karol_> dziwna sprawa na debianie problemów nie miałem;]
<karol_> na open suse zainstalowałem i się zaczeły !
<ChaosEngine> karol_: noto moze nie masz tego usera root@localhost utworzonego?
<nn52> ileżi nieruchomość jest bardzo atrakcyjna , i jest dużo naprawdę warta, to sam 1% cię puści z torbami .z 550zł /m zrobi się może nawet 3000 zł/m =D
<ChaosEngine> karol_: mysqladminem powalcz
<karol_> ok spróbuję
<qrq> nn52 Oglądałaś jakiś film von Triera?
<nn52> nie mam czasu an filmy ostatnio
<nn52> praca praca!
<Psotnick> a mi się nudzi
<qrq> nn52 Mhm :)
<Psotnick> szkoła szkoła
<Psotnick> jeszcze nauczyciel chciał ode mnie program do 'łamania PuTTY'
<nn52> Pytty?!
<Psotnick> też :D
<nn52> putty to na winde, do łączenia zdalnego z 2 PC/ Serverem
<nn52> przez shell
<Psotnick> jakbym nie wiedział
<Psotnick> właśnie mam odpalone ;D
<nn52> masakra.. wy tż tak macie?!. Pracujecie np. za 1800zł ,a na koncie co miesiąc widac tylko 990zł?!
<Psotnick> ja to mam tak, że nie pracuję :D
<Psotnick> a konta to nie mam ;(
<Psotnick> żony i prawka też nie
<Psotnick> nawet kota
<Psotnick> no gorzej niż pan K.
<nn52> NIe każdy ma farta w życiu , Pan K. nie mógł znaleść 2giej połówki najwyraźniej.
<nn52> i czas leciał...
<nn52> i stary kjawaler...
<nn52> a ja pewnie bede starą panną...
<Psotnick> a ja nie wiem :P
<Psotnick> dopiero w LO jestem, jeszcze dużo życia przede mną
<Psotnick> przynajmniej statystycznie
<Psotnick> bo może mnie coś np. przejechać
<nn52> Będziemy płacić pod. kastr : 1% za ziemię, 2% za mieszkania i domy, 3% od zabudowań komercyjnych. Suuuper...
<nn52> Czyl bieda
<Psotnick> meh.. ;/ zaraz dzwonek
<qrq> nn52 W Tajwanie też mają Tuska? :)
<nn52> qrq: Nie wiem ., nie interesuje się . ^^
<Psotnick> a dzisiaj 8 lekcji, później wycieczka do Carefoura i na pociąg
<nn52> narazie jestem w polsce, wiec interesuje mnie tutejsze sprawy
<nn52> Ja nie mam znajomych, przyjaciół , żadnego zwierza, gorzej niż ty Psotnik
<nn52> mam tylko swoją pracę.
<Ashiren> awww
<Psotnick> no, rzeczywiście gorzej
<Psotnick> ja to mam prawie 300 znajomych na fejsie :P
<qrq> Ja 12
<Ashiren> a ja nie mam nawet fejsa
<Psotnick> ale w sumie to i tak kontakt utrzymuję może z 50cioma
<Psotnick> dobra, idę
<qrq> Ashiren To musisz mieć ciężkie życie bez własnej twarzy :)
<Psotnick> trzymajcie się ;D
<nn52> 300tyś , tyle kosztuje mieszkaniew polsce średnio
<Ashiren> po co kupowac mieszkanie na kredyt/
<nn52> dokladnie, jak wchodzi podatek kastralny, to musiał być kredyt wielopokoleniowy
<Ashiren> podatek kastralny na pedofilow?
<nn52> Ashi , podatek kastralny to podatek od ziemi , mieszkania
<qrq> Zabieram się za tłumaczenie :)
<Ashiren> :O
<nn52> np.
<nn52> jeżeli twoje mieszkanie kosztuje 300tyś.
<Ashiren> od katastrofy czy ogolnie?
<nn52> to zapłacisz z podatkiem kastralny 3000tyś.
<Ashiren> ke?
<nn52> 1% za ziemię, 2% za mieszkania i domy, 3% od zabudowań komercyjnych.  więc bd. płacić jak za złoto.
<nn52> podatek uwzględnia,  zajebistość kamienicy np.
<nn52> jezeli jest atrakcyjne i zajebista, to zamiast opłaty za mieszkanie 520zł/m, zapłacisz 2240zł/m/
<nn52> to przykład.
<nn52> Tak działą podatek kastralny , polska jest za biedna by taki płącić....
<nn52> Będziesz płacił za atrakcyjność i wartość kamienicy. Jeżeli mieszkasz w ładnej kamienicy , to zapłącić możesz nawet i 3-4x więcej.
<nn52> Jeżeli w jakiejś dzióre bez okien , może  o 1/3 mniej.
<sysek> ma ktos tutaj maca?
<Lakii> big maca ?:P
<sysek> nie
<sysek> :<
<bastetmilo> sysek: ja mam
<sysek> bastetmilo: snow leopard?
<sysek> chcesz mi wyslac domyslna tapete, prawda ? :P
<bastetmilo> sysek: niestety nie.
<sysek> :<
<sysek> bastetmilo: paćem niet?
<bastetmilo> sysek: ???
<sysek> bastetmilo: czemu nie chcesz mi wyslac domyslnej tapety maca :P
<bastetmilo> sysek: a po co ci ona?
<sysek> bo mi sie podoba :)
<dwe11er> kup se maka, bedziesz mial ;]
<sysek> haha ;)
<sysek> jak bede mial miliony
<sysek> to na pewno kupie mac
<Ashiren> tapeta maca nie na macu!?
<Ashiren> policja patentowa juz jedzie
<sysek> holy shit
<foreste> czesc
<manio> cześć
<foreste> jak zmusic system do opendns ?
<manio> mam śmieszny problem....
<manio> zmieniłem sobie w kde, że prawy przycisk myszy na pulpicie to dostęp do aktywatora programów coś jak w openbox
<foreste> wpisuje w resolv ip dns open a system wpisuje dns isp
<manio> i teraz pytanie za 100 punktów: jak dostać się do ustawień pulpitu?
<foreste> nie uzywam nw
<foreste> tylko wvdial
<foreste> wylaczone jest ato dns
<foreste> auto*
<foreste> dhco ?
<foreste> dhcp tfu
<Wizzir> manio: ustawienia systemowe
<manio> Wizzir: pokaż gdzie, przetrzepałem wszystko
<Ashiren> manio: pod klawiatura?
 * Ashiren hides
<manio> to nie jest śmieszne
<qrq> Jakie jest przeciwieństwo słowa "oczarowany"?
<Ashiren> czarujacy
<qrq> LD
<qrq> :D
<Wizzir> manio: nie wiem, nie używam kde
<foreste> jak ustawic na sztywno dns ?
<foreste> wpisuje do pliku resolv ale system wpisuje dns z dhcp
<Wizzir>  /etc/resolv.conf
<Wizzir> używasz skryptów z /etc/network, czy NM?
<foreste_> wszyscy spia ? ;p
<sysek> umarli
<karol_> Gdzie mogę znaleść starsze wersje debiana ?
<karol_> bo szukam i nigdzie nie mogę znaleść ;]
<karol_> wszędzie tylko 6
<karol_> a linki to starszych uszkodzone ...
<karol_> macie jakieś źródło  sprawdzone ?
<Wizzir> tak, debian.org
<Wizzir> btw, pomyliłeś kanały
<karol_> :)\
<Wizzir> #debian-pl
<Wizzir> tam na pewno ktoś ci odpisze.. po tygodniu
<karol_> na debian.org jest tylko ostatnia wersja :P
<karol_> no trudno szukam dalej
<foreste_> na debian-pl siedzi 8-% z stad osob ;p
<foreste_> 80%
<foreste_> tfu
<karol_> :)
<karol_> dobra znalazłem
<foreste_> aja niemoge usdtawic ip dns ;/
<foreste_> chce opendns i kupa
<foreste_> system wraz uzywa dns isp play ;/
<foreste_> wpisuje w /etc/resolv i nic
<foreste_> dhcp ma stare dns i wpisuje w resolv ;/
<ChaosEngine> foreste_: laczysz sie przez dhcp? pewnie skrypt klienta nadpisuje ci resolv
<foreste_> ChaosEngine:  uzywam wvdial
<czesmir> bo musi zmienic w dhcp
<foreste_> wywalona opcja auto dns
<foreste_> jak ?
<czesmir> google
<foreste_> ale tam jest stare
<foreste_> pod etch
<foreste_> w sidzie sa 2 foldery
<foreste_> dhcp
<foreste_> i dhcp3
<foreste_> w instrukcji plik conf jest w dhcp3
<foreste_> a umnie jest w dhcp
<foreste_> w dhcp3 jest tylko samba
<foreste_> http://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration
<foreste_> kurde nikt nie wie ?
<foreste_> w sieci same glupoty sa
<foreste_> ;/
<ChaosEngine> foreste_: powiedzialbym gdzie sie w Gentoo robi ;-P
<ChaosEngine> foreste_: poszukaj opcji nodns w dhcpd3.conf czy w podobnym
<ChaosEngine> albo nohost, nolookup
<moozg> cześć
<moozg> ma ktoś thunderbirda 7 zainstalowanego u siebie?
<moozg> bo odkryłem że jest już wersja 7, a u mnie wciąż 3 i w repo nic nowego nie ma
<foreste_> jak  tego mozna uzywac ? ;x
<dwe11er> normalnie
<dwe11er> jak firefoksa
<foreste_> jak mozna uzywac z firefoxa ? ;x
<foreste_> zresta jak mozna uzywac programow mozili ? ;d
<foreste_> mozilia uzytkownikow linuxa ma w 4 literach
<foreste_> nie stabilne wersje na linuxa maja ;p
<dwe11er> google za to nie ma
<dwe11er> ale chromium mimowszystko jest be
<dwe11er> a mój firefox działa bardzo fajnie i szybko
<fi9o> Popieram.
<foreste_> jak dotad tylko opera ma stabilne xd
<foreste_> przyhoda z firefox zakonczylem na firefox 3, 5
<foreste_> ;d
<foreste_> przygoda
<moozg> ostatnio nowe wersje firefoxa pojawiają się co miesiąc
<moozg> to zaczyna być męczące
<moozg> w jednym roku od 4 do 7
<moozg> ile można?
<foreste_> nudne
<moozg> a poprawki takie, że ledwo nadają się na zwiększenie numerka o 0.1
<dwe11er> moozg: a coś to zmienia?
<foreste_> i coraz wiecej bugow ;d
<dwe11er> moozg: poprawki są
<moozg> dwe11er: co za pytanie, pewnie że zmienia! Numer wersji w about
<dwe11er> tylko jak się patrzy na changelog dla ułomnych to potem tak jest ;f
<dwe11er> ja nie widze problemu w aktualizacjach firefoksa
<dwe11er> po ostatnich zmianach wykorzystuje znacznie mniej ramu
<foreste_> firefgox to kobyla ;p
<foreste_> w ciazy xd
 * dwe11er ziewa
<dwe11er> przynajmniej nic mnie nie szpieguje jak przy chrome
<foreste_> chrome tez fuj ;p
<foreste_> ie shit na maxa ;>
<dwe11er> *troll alert*
<dwe11er> trzeba uciekać
<foreste_> etam ;p
<foreste_> nie trza :)
<dwe11er> trzeba
<foreste_> dwe11er:  siedzisz na pclab ?
<dwe11er> lol
<dwe11er> pclab ssie
<moozg> ja używam firefoxa, ale nie lubię co chwilę dowiadywać się że jakiś dodatek jest niekompatybilny z nową wersją
<dwe11er> jak z resztą większość polskich vortali o sprzęcie
<foreste_> mowi ci nick cyrix133 ?
<dwe11er> moozg: wyłącz sprawdzanie wersji
<dwe11er> proste
<foreste_> to najwiekszy troll xd
<dwe11er> well, not rly
<dwe11er> trola czytają, a jego minusują
<dwe11er> ide sie przejść na fajke
<xeno_> znacie jakis program ktory pokaze mi co i ile zajmuje miejsca mi na dysku ?
<sysek> xeno_: du -h program/folder/plik ?
<Frst21> xeno_: ncdu
<xeno_> wiem, chce graficzny
<Frst21> xeno_: baobab
<xeno_> Frst21: o wlasnie o taki mi chodzilo thx
<m477> kupilem sluchawki za 12zl i teraz zaluje :<
<Ashiren> tak drogo?
<m477> nom
<m477> mam wrażenie że sie rozlecą jak je iore do rąk
<qrq> ..
<qrq> Sennheisery? :D
<inzaghi89> bry
<toy_> hi )
<tar-gz> Re
<Ashiren> hihi
<inzaghi89> hoho
<m477> ioioioio
<inzaghi89> gdzie się pali?
<m477> jestem osłem
<inzaghi89> jadącym na sygnale?
<m477> osły nie mają praw korzystania z sygnału w terenie zabudowanym
<inzaghi89> :(
<inzaghi89> rodzice Cie okłamują
<inzaghi89> wolno osłom sygnalić
<m477> wydaje mi sie iż łąmie to konwencje Genewskie.
<BlessJah> zakaz jest, ale nie obejmuje person wspominających dzień wczorajszy
<BlessJah> zgaduję, że męczy kacyk?
<m477> tchnę woń nicości w przestworza
<BlessJah> sam sobieś winien, ot co
<m477> winien czego
<m477> zawsze zapijam kaca, więc nie ma się nad czym rozczulać
<Ashiren> :3
<inzaghi89> http://vader.joemonster.org/upload/zps/653384bc3e8340adam.gif
<m477> gupie
<tar-gz> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Ciaho> tępy windows... wczoraj xchat działał dzisiaj już nie
<Ciaho> AppName: xchat.exe	 AppVer: 2.8.6.0	 ModName: ntdll.dll
<Wizard> o wiem, pogram sobie w Zdenerwowane Ptaki
<HansOlo> dobry
<HansOlo> co mogę zrobić, że firefox nie brał z du** zakładek?
<HansOlo> bo co sesje usuwam stare zakładki, a po restarcie te i tak się odpalają
<Wizard> HansOlo, podejrzewam, że jest to gdzieś zakopane w ustawieniach, ewentualnie about:config
<Wizard> który firefox?
<Wizard> bo ja bym chętnie to włączył w 6
<HansOlo> 6,02
<HansOlo> a jak sprawdze to ci zaraz powiem nawet które ubu
<Wizard> pewnie najnowsze :D
<HansOlo> 10,4
<HansOlo> nie
<HansOlo> tylko ltsy biore
<Wizard> w LTS jest 3.6, 10.10 już chyba jest bez wsparcia ;)
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> no to może ja coś mylę?
<HansOlo> do kwietnia 2013 roku ma wsparcie 10/04
<HansOlo> kuffa
<HansOlo> 10.04
<Wizard> ta, wiem
<Wizard> ale wtedy będzie już następny lts
<Wizard> więc będzie można zrobić updatate
<Wizard> nawet chyba już będzie następna po lts wersja
<HansOlo> kuffa, no tragikomedia z tm fx
<HansOlo> połowa stron z zakładek już nie działa
<HansOlo> a wypieprzyć tego nie mogę
<HansOlo> ej, może to ten cały bindwood?
<Wizard> HansOlo, nie mam pojęcia jak to się włącza
<Wizard> w 3.6 było pytanie przy wychodzeniu
<Wizard> tera - nie wiem
<HansOlo> tzn mowa o bookmarks - zakładkach, a nie tabs kartach
<HansOlo> :D
<Wizard> HansOlo, lol
<Wizard> no to nie wiem
<Wizard> może nie masz uprawnień do katalogu z ustawieniami?
<attrea> Torrentow pokaż się :P
<Wizard> o_O
<attrea> widzieliscie torrentowa - jaki teraz ma nick??
 * Szatan 
<Wizard> a cholera go wie
<attrea> mam pytania do Niego zwiazane z  wifi aircrack itd.
<Wizard> a to gógle nie wiedzą, że musisz aż jego pytać? :D
<Psotnick> to je zadaj ;D
<Szatan> maybe is alive :P
<Psotnick> może ktoś inny będzie wiedział, może Szatan :)
<attrea> złamałam wep zmieniłam adres mac swojej karty ale klucz wspoldzielony czy to oznacza ze na stale mam zmienic swoj mac?
<attrea> Wizard: ja lubie Torrentow'a tylko on mnie unika ;P
<Szatan> Wizard: czarodzieju! mogę się wyżyć w wulgaryzmach, ten jeden raz Towarzysz Szatan was prosi!
<BlessJah> 2110 -!- Szatan [torrentow@unaffiliated/blown-engine]
<BlessJah> ups
<BlessJah> wydałem cię?
<wujek> attrea: po co zmieniasz mac? Jest filtracja maców włączona?
<Szatan> BlessJah: nie o to chodzi, o napęd slim dvd
<attrea> jest wlasnie
<BlessJah> attrea: no to zmień na stałe i po kłopocie
<attrea> wep 128 z filtracja
<wujek> no to na czas korzystania z tej sieci musisz zmienić mac na jeden z tych, które są na liście i po kłopocie
<BlessJah> mac bramy?
<wujek> możesz też spróbować wejść w przeglądarce na adres bramy (z reguły .1 albo .254) i po nazwie sieci albo po stronie logowania dowiedzieć się co to za AP, wyguglać domyślny login i hasło i spróbować się zalogować. Jak się poszczęści, to dodasz sobie swojego maca i po kłopocie :)
<wujek> bramą w sieci wifi z reguły jest router
<BlessJah> wujek: dokladnie
<BlessJah> rozeslac who has z mac bramy
<BlessJah> wujek: tfu, masz racje, chciałem AP powiedziec, nie bramy
<Szatan> BlessJah: bawiłeś się z bypass na microtiki?
<attrea> wujek probowałam w tym sek ze  sasiadka ma od 4dni nowego liveboxa i nie mam pojecia jakiego
<wujek> attrea: http://www.tp.pl/prt/pl/klienci_ind/obsluga_klienta/pomoc_tech/telewizja/tv_sat/681109/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/667tto2> (at www.tp.pl)
<Szatan> attrea: musisz "zarejestrować" kartę wlan
<wujek> masz odnośnie "niebieskiego menu" i "pomarańczowego menu" :P
<wujek> w obu przypadkach l: admin p: admin
<Psotnick> no przecież nawet nie potrzeba dpl, bo wszędzie standard
<attrea> tak wiem ale zawsze wywala w przegladarce  bląd parsowania XML: niezdefiniowana jednostka
<BlessJah> Szatan: nie, nie bawiłem
<Psotnick> admin/1234, admin/admin, Admin/, 1234/1234 itp.
<Szatan> attrea: jaką przeglądarką wchodzisz?
<attrea> mozilla
<wujek> attrea: spróbuj w trybie prywatnym albo inną przeglądarką, google tak podpowiada ;)
<attrea> ok
<macer1> Witajcie :D
<Szatan> ehe witaj macer1
<Szatan> macer1: Gdzie się podziewa Czesław?
<macer1> że kto że gdzie?
<macer1> jaki czesław?
<macer1> `seen Czesław
<Przekliniak> macer1: I have not seen Czesław.
<macer1> `seen Czesio
<Przekliniak> macer1: Czesio was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 year, 13 weeks, 0 days, 4 hours, 7 minutes, and 23 seconds ago: <czesio> maslana: z czym zrobić?
<macer1> jaki czesław?
<Szatan> macer1: z włatcy móch ;P
<macer1> tak znam go
<macer1> ale czemu mnie pytasz gdzie sie podziewa :D?
<Szatan> macer1: bo jesteś jego ojcem :P
<macer1> nie załapałem żartu
<macer1> -_-
<macer1> `seen qermit
<Przekliniak> macer1: qermit was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 12 hours, 1 minute, and 51 seconds ago: <qermit> Wizzir: jesteś kolegą Wizarda?
<xeno_> http://www.cda.pl/video/2223278/X-Fucktor-_18
<HansOlo> czemu tu pierwszą literkę kazdej linijki ucina?
<BlessJah> nic nie ucina
<BlessJah> masz zrytego klienta
<BlessJah> jak nn52
<BlessJah> jej ucinało ostatnią
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> http://nonsensopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Tramwaj
<HansOlo> zryty moze być ten serw co najwyżej
<HansOlo> bo ani na quakenecie
<Wizard> villagerunner
<HansOlo> ani na polnecie
<HansOlo> nic nie ucina
<Wizard> HansOlo, SOA#1
<attrea> nici  i chrome i firefox probowałam :/
<attrea> wujek: nic trudno
<attrea> chyba zle wydaje komendy do zmieniania mac'a
<wujek> attrea: macchanger dociągnij sobie z repo
<julek> ko mendy
<julek> Wizard: o/
<Admc`> O LOOL
<attrea> wujek:  ifconfig wlan0 down  --->macchanger  --mac lapka sasiadki wlan0 ---------->iwconfig wlan0 mode monitor -------->ifconfig wlan0 up
<Admc`> zadzownił telefon domowy
<Wilczek> I?
<Admc`> i zapytal się gościu o mnie
<Wilczek> No i?
<Admc`> i powiedział ze XFCE mu sie nie uruchamia
<Admc`> i co zrobić xD
<Wilczek> ROTFL
<Admc`> numer wziął z książki telefonicznej
<julek> powiedz zeby sprobowal emacsem przez sendmail
<Admc`> już mu powiedziałem żeby startx wpisał
<wujek> attrea: po co Ci mode monitor? Przecież znasz już hasło i chcesz po rpostu skorzystać z neta
<Admc`> i następnym razem maila wysłał
<attrea> wujek:  wiec ja sie zle łacze??
<Wizard> julek, o/
<attrea> znam wep ale nie wiem gdzie wpisac i dlatego przez nm uzywam
<julek> iwconfig wlan0 essid "asdf" key s:haslo
<julek> albo bez s: i ten klucz hex
<julek> a pozniej dhcpcd wlan0
<Wizard> aje
<wujek> pomiń tą komendą iwconfig wlan0 mode monitor jeśli chcesz się podłączyć do sieci której znasz hasło i essid
<julek> raczej...
<julek> nie inaczej;)
<wujek> julek Ci ładnie opisał co i jak :)
<julek> moze jeszcze ifconfig wlan0 up ewentualnie
<wujek> przez nm tez nie powinno być problemów
<xhero35> halo... wie ktos czy da sie postawic maszyne 64bit na 32bitowym ubuntu przez kvm? probuje ale cos nie wychodzi... na vmware nie ma problemu
<nn52> siema
<nn52> mam film DVD i chcę go na Linuksie zreobić do AVI , znacie jakiś program? ( tak do 990mb)
<xhero35> albo moze ktos poleci jakis soft do virtualizacji ale tak by maszyne dalo sie odpalic bez gui i okna.. tylko jako proces w tle
<nn52>  vmserver
<xhero35> testowalem ale przy probie odpalenia maszyny zawieszal sie.. nie wiem czemu
<xhero35> instalacja z patchem pod 11.04 poszla bez problemu.. ale pozniej juz lipa
<nn52> zwalony system ,+D
<nn52> albno dyski , może pamięć memtestem przejedź
<julek> nn52: mplayer
<julek> czy mencoder
<xhero35> vmplayer dziala dobrze wiec to raczej nie jest wina hardware
<julek> to bylo do nn52 :)
<julek> o filmie:)
<xhero35> widziec ;)
<xhero35> autor patcha do 11.04 pisal, ze vmserver ma bugi i z niego zrezygnowal.. no ale chyba nie takie bugi by maszyny nie dalo sie upalic ;)
<nn52> są gui?
<nn52> kurde zna ktoś dobry konweter DVD -> Div/Xvid?
<qrq> Skończyłem tłumaczenie :D
<qrq> Jeszcze jutro kilka poprawek
<nn52> Co tłumaczyłeś/
<qrq> "Melancholię" Larsa von Triera
<julek> http://www.axllent.org/docs/video/mencoder_dvd_to_mpeg4
<julek> nn52: czy ty sie w ogole wysililes?
<nn52> tak i mam jakiś DeVeDe
<julek> powinienem ci podac rm -rf /, zebys sobie wkleil
<nn52> nie jestem głupia i wiem co to robi.
 * julek nie rozumie
<qrq> sudo rm -R /bin
<qrq> albo lepiej sudo rm -R /home :D
<xhero35> probowal ktos tego rozwiazania: http://communities.vmware.com/message/338210#338210   ?
<xhero35> zreszta pewno nikt :D
<qrq> W sumie do tego sudoersem być nie trzeba :)
<attrea> spicie??
<bastetmilo> nie
<dKc> ja tez nie
<dKc> eyo
<dKc> pomoze mi ktos z mysql'em na ubuntu?
<nn52> jakiś to problem
<dKc> no taki
<dKc> ze mam tabele users uszkodzona
<dKc> i tam jest NULL
<nn52> to ją napraw?!
<nn52> w sql jest opcja repair
<nn52> może coś zdziała
<dKc> no wlasnie nie
<dKc> juz kilka razy szukalem w google
<dKc> i po prostu spierdolona jest
<dKc> (mozna tak mowic?)
<dKc> tabela users
<dKc> nie jest typu myISAM
<dKc> ani zandego ale po prostu jest typu NULL
<dKc> czaisz?
<dKc> jakies jaja
<nn52> Dobra, mam skonvertowany film :) tylko że do AVi zrobiły się 4 party.... ale nie szkodzi avimerge robi cuda ;d
<nn52> Dobra, mam skonvertowany film :) tylko że do AVi zrobiły się 4 party.... ale nie szkodzi avimerge robi cuda ;d
<dKc> fajno!
<szymon_g> witam
#ubuntu-pl 2011-09-29
<tar-gz> o/ Idzie upgradnąć bete do stabl?
<m477> witam
<m477> cze lisu
<lisu> siema
<ChaosEngine> gday
<shpaq> mornin'
<qrq> Heloł
<m477> o/
<qrq> Łat de fak men?
<qrq> :)
<m477> ?
<qrq> ?Que pasa
<qrq> :D
<m477> jasas
<qrq> Chyba dżizas :)
<m477> las kurwos ja pierdolas
<m477> ;)
<qrq> Los banas el bananas muchacho
<m477> viva las vegas \o/
<qrq> Mam pytanie nieco offtopic :)
<phalcore> dawaj
<qrq> Na ile legalne jest publikowanie własnych napisów do filmów na podstawie pirackich plików video?
<kklimonda> qrq: niezbyt
<soee> uhm, jest ktos :?
<kklimonda> soee: a co?
<soee> kklimonda, mam tu gierke do zaintalowania i oto co otrzymuje:
<soee> shadowgroundsUpdate1.run: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<kklimonda> soee: co zwraca file shadowgroundsUpdate1.run ?
<qrq> Co to za gra?
<kklimonda> strzelanka jakaś
<qrq> Pokemon?
<kklimonda> use google
<qrq> Żartuje :)
<soee> moment
<qrq> Nie korzystam z wyszukiwarek :D
<soee> kklimonda, shadowgroundsUpdate1.run: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.18, stripped
<kklimonda> soee: to wpisz chmod +x shadowgroundsUpdate1.run && ./shadowgroundsUpdate1.run
<soee> ja mam 64 bit to moze powodowac problem ?
<soee> kklimonda, chmod +x shadowgroundsUpdate1.run && ./shadowgroundsUpdate1.run
<soee> ./shadowgroundsUpdate1.run: error while loading shared libraries: libglade-2.0.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<kklimonda> soee: musisz doinstalować biblioteki 32 bitowe
<kklimonda> ia32-libs chyba
<soee> jakas ogolna komenda jest do tego ?
<kklimonda> apt-get install ia32-libs
<soee> ia32-libs jest już w najnowszej wersji.
<soee>  
<kklimonda> a masz /usr/lib32/libglade-2.0.so.0 ?
<soee> nie ma :/
<kklimonda> to co ty masz za system?
<kklimonda> hmm
<soee> kubuntu 11.10
<soee> b2
<kklimonda> jak używasz bety, to musisz mieć niejakie pojęcie o tym jak go używać :/
<kklimonda> spróbuj tak
<kklimonda> sudo apt-get install libglade2-0:i386
<soee> dobra na tej becie chyba nie pojdzie tak altwo :/
<kklimonda> a co ci wywala ta komenda?
<soee> http://pastebin.com/bRYPF1rG
<kklimonda> a jak spróbujesz apt-get install libxml2:i386 ?
<soee> http://pastebin.com/qMKSVWf9
<kklimonda> no to będziesz miał problem
<soee> gdzie firefox trzyma hiostorie przegladanych stron ?
<kklimonda> chyba w places.sqlite
<soee> moge bez problemu usunac ?
<kklimonda> tak
<kklimonda> ale łatwiej z poziomu interfejsu
<kklimonda> tools->clear recet history
<soee> no wlasnie nie bardzo bo wiesza sie ff
<kklimonda> no to skasuj ręcznie
<kklimonda> a, spróbuj doinstalować inne paczki z nazwą ia32-libs, może pmoże na twój problem z grą
<kklimonda> przynajmniej ia32-libs-gtk warto zobaczyć
<soee> zadna 32 botowa gra z The Humble Frozen
<soee> Synapse Bundle
<soee> nie chce sie zainstalowac ;)
<soee> ten sam bload wszedzie
<kklimonda> to mówię, poinstaluj inne paczki z ia32-libs w nazwie
<kklimonda> jeżeli to nic nie da to pozostaje ręczne ściągnięcie, i wypakowanie w odpowiednie miejsca, potrzebnych bibliotek
<BlessJah> kklimonda: straszne rzeczy mowisz
<inzaghi89> e, tylko jedna gra na humble :(
<soee> inzaghi89, nie
<inzaghi89> soee, tak... poprzednei humble mam wszystkie
<inzaghi89> więc tylko jedna
<inzaghi89> swoją drogą
<inzaghi89> splot nadal nie wyszedł
<inzaghi89> jack claw jest tak jowy, że szok :P
<inzaghi89> shadowground survivor jest fajny i trine
<soee> wlasnie w trine pogrywam bo tylko to mi dziala na chwile obecna :D
<soee> a zagralbym z checia w shadowground
<inzaghi89> ale survivor jest lepszy
<inzaghi89> i ładniejszy;d
<soee> ale sg to jakas pierwsza wersja/czesc ?
<soee> a sg:s kontynuacja ?
<inzaghi89> dokładnie
<BlessJah> i?
<inzaghi89> ?
<tar-gz> Jest możliwość updatu z bety do stable
<tar-gz> e
<Diabelko> tar-gz: a jak zmienisz sobie wpisy w sources.list to nie będzie dobrze?
<tar-gz> no nie wiem.
<tar-gz> dlatego pytam.
<tar-gz> Lubuntu chciałbym jeszcze dziś zainstalować.
<tar-gz> tylko te 11.10 bym wolał.
<qermit> tar-gz: upgrade czy downgrade?
<NightWish`> zna sie tu ktoś odrobine na skryptach?
<ChaosEngine> NightWish`: jakich skryptach?
<NightWish`> bashowy
<BlessJah> ja znam
<BlessJah> i mam hilighta na 'ktoś'
<BlessJah> NightWish`: czego ci potrzeba?
<NightWish`> BlessJah: już mi pomogli
<NightWish`> ;)
<BlessJah> kk
<foreste> czesc ;d
<NightWish`> BlessJah: chociaż jakbyś chciał pomóc
<NightWish`> to mam jednak sprawę ;)
<BlessJah> wal
<NightWish`> właściwe po prostu nie umiem zlokalizować problemu
<NightWish`> ale mam grafe optimusa
<NightWish`> więc wyzbyłam się nvidii
<NightWish`> i poinstalowałam stery graficzne intela
<BlessJah> skrypt basha do grafiki???
<NightWish`> nieeeeee
<NightWish`> to inna sprawa!
<NightWish`> tylko generalnie co jakiś czas z nieznanych mi powodów dzieje się coś dziwnego z grafiką
<NightWish`> mam włączonego compiza
<NightWish`> i wszystko jakby się resetuje
<NightWish`> coś jak po wpisaniu compiz --replace
<BlessJah> nie mam pojecia, siedze na awesome
<NightWish`> ah
<NightWish`> chciałam zapytać czy można gdzies logi zobaczyć/zrobić żeby zobaczyć co sie wykrzacza
<Szatan> NightWish`: też mam optimusa :) ale mam na gentoo :P
<NightWish`> Szatan: mi chodzi o to, że wszystko mi sie wykrzacza
<NightWish`> i nie wiem czemu
<NightWish`> a nie wiem gdzie szukać logów od gnome'a co mu sie dzieje
<Szatan> NightWish`: cat /var/log/Xorg z numerkiem szukaj
<Szatan> NightWish`: dmesg coś pluje?
<Wizard> cześć
<Szatan> Wizard: Czarodzieju! jak jest potęgowanie w javie?
<Wizard> Math.pow() ?
<Wizard> ale nie pamiętam dobrze, chyba nigdy nie potęgowałem :)
<BlessJah> Wizard: czemu na małpie?
<Wizard> zapomniałem zdjąć ;)
<Wizard> napić się piwa, czy coli?
<Wizard> oto jest pytanie!
<Szatan> Wizard: coli :)
<Ashiren> bakterii
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> tak też począłem
<qermit> Wizard: wódki z kolą
<Szatan> qermit: on przecież prowadzi pojazd mechaniczny jak możesz mu źle doradzać?!
<bastetmilo> od coli głowa boli :>
<Wizard> Szatan, dziś już nie będę prowadził
<Wizard> będę prowadził jutro rano
<Szatan> Wizard: a to lepiej  nie
<Wizard> co lepiej nie?
<Szatan> Wizard: na kacu nie powinno się prowadzić pojazdów mechanicznych
<Wizard> to wiem
<Wizard> nie wolno nawet
<Wizard> ale po 3 piwach to rano śmiało wsiadam
<Szatan> Wizard: chyba 3^2 piw :P
<Wizard> nie no, po 9 to bym nawet następnego wieczora się bał
<qermit> Wizard: to wypij jedno na odwagę
<soee> korzysta ktos z ubuntu 11.10b2 juz ?
<Wizard> samoubijcy
<BlessJah> Wizard: az tak zle?
<Wizard> nie wiem
<Wizard> ja czekam na lts :)
<Wizard> a pracowego komputera zmigrowałem na centos 6
<Szatan> Wizard: hmm, z X'ami masz centosa?
<Wizard> tak
<Wizard> no pracowy, gnome + firefox + claws mail + javac ;)
<Szatan> Wizard: nie narzekasz?
<Wizard> w pracy? narzekam jak cholera
<Wizard> ale nie na mojego laptopa, jest całkiem ok
<Wizard> dostawiłem sobie jeszcze drugi monitor i jest git
<Wizard> chociaż częściej jest svn, niestety
<macer1> cześć
<Szatan> macer1: no hej, Czesio śpi
<Szatan> ?
<macer1> nadal nie łapię
<macer1> jakaś cholera ciągle mi ustawia nowe ip na eth0, i to nie networkmanager bo go zabiłem...jakieś pomysły?
<Szatan> dobra nie ważne :P
<macer1> bo stawiam serwer dhcp
<Szatan> macer1: daj ps aux | grep dhc
<BlessJah> daj ifconfig eth0 down i patrz czy sie cos nie wylozy
<BlessJah> Wizard: mi cos iso centka nie chcialo sie wypalic... DRM?
<macer1> aa! mam cholere!
<macer1> tu cie mam
<macer1> root      3822  0.0  0.0   2028   588 ?        Ss   18:39   0:00 /sbin/dhcpcd-bin -h laptopek -Y -N -R eth0
<Wizard> toplapek
<macer1> ;D
<Wizard> BlessJah, ta, 3 ;)
<BlessJah> mialem rozejrzec za plytami cd
<BlessJah> na cdrw nie chcialo sie wypalic
<macer1> muszę się męczyć z cholernym dhcp bo grubaśny windows na pendrive 2gb nie wejdzie -_-
<Szatan> eh, ja mam 400 TDK CD i 50 DVD Verbatim :P
<Szatan> macer1: XP?
<macer1> niet
<macer1> win8
<fi9o> Szatan: A czego nie masz?
<Szatan> fi9o: własnego Data Center :P
<BlessJah> i dziewczyny
<fi9o> Jutro juz chyba bedziesz miec.
<fi9o> Data center ofkoz.
<macer1>  dhcpcd.sh: interface eth0 has been configured with new IP=169.254.27.124
<Szatan> niet
<macer1> nie tak go uczyłem...
<macer1> dhcpcd znaczy sie
<fi9o> macer1: kabel masz zly
<fi9o> Skoro dostajesz 169.X.X.X
<fi9o> U siebie tak mialem
<fi9o> i niby dostales adres
<fi9o> A siec dalej nie dzialala.
<macer1> nie, kabel jest ładny taki żółty.
<macer1> tylko w configu wpisałem żeby inny ip dawał
<Szatan> fi9o: eh, albo ma przypisanie ip stałe od rutera po macach i nazwie sprzętu
<fi9o> No Ci to mowie co u mnie bylo nie elo.
<macer1> bez rutera to jest
<macer1> komputery dwa kabel kabel
<fi9o> Tak czy siak cos jest zesrane.
<macer1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/699204/
<macer1> o to dhcpcd.conf
<macer1> nie przejmuj sie wpisanym ploplinux, to sie zmieni konfig jakis przykladowy
<macer1> tylko adres jakis taki dziwny sobie ustawia
<macer1> w configu nic podobnego nie ma
<macer1> jakieś pomysły może?
<macer1> z tego ma byc serwer dhcp do pxe
<Wizard> macer1, ale dhcpcd to jest klient dhcp, nie serwer
<Wizard> dynamic host configuration protocol client daemon
<macer1> o...
<macer1> czyli
<Wizard> o
<macer1> do złego pliku wkleiłem?
<macer1> /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf
<Wizard> czyli pebkac ;)
<Wizard> do złego
<macer1> to gdzie to dać?
<Wizard> dhcpd.conf
<Wizard> a nie dhcpcd.conf
<Wizard> w ogóle, dhcpcd ssie pałę, dhclipent jest fajniejszy
<Wizard> dhclient*
<macer1> ni ma go
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie narzekam na dhcpcd
<BlessJah> co masz do niego?
<Wizard> macer1, co ni ma?
<Wizard> a daj dpkg -l | grep dhcpd
<Wizard> heh, rower wodny po angielsku to pedalo
<macer1> dhcp dhcpcd dhcpd za dużo tego :<
<macer1> ok paczka jest
<macer1> err, eth0: timed out
<macer1> warn, eth0: using IPV4LL address 169.254.27.124
<macer1> dałem konfiga do /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf - to tam?
<Wizard> no tam
<Wizard> iirc
<macer1> cholera
<macer1> cały czas odpalałem
<macer1> dhcpcd
<macer1> cholerne drobne różnice między nazwami
<Wizard> kurcze, a wczoraj posprzątałem i właśnie między innymi wywaliłem dhcpd, bo mi czasem kompy z lapka zaczytywały adres ;)
<Wizard> macer1, no nie?
<Wizard> między pedałami w samochodzie też są drobne różnice
<Wizard> a weź je pomyl!
<macer1> ale przynajmniej kolejność można zapamiętać :D
<macer1> sprzęgło hamulec gaz
<Wizard> no nie zawsze
<BlessJah> lol
<macer1> OK. teraz nie łapie configa
<macer1> Wrote 0 deleted host decls to leases file.
<macer1> Wrote 0 new dynamic host decls to leases file.
<macer1> Wrote 0 leases to leases file.
<macer1> Not configured to listen on any interfaces!
<Wizard> tak se pomyślałem jak idą pedały w solarisie urbino, ale przecież to ma automat
<macer1> ok, a co do dhcpd?
<macer1> :(
<TheNumb> dhcpcd?
<macer1> tak
<macer1> chce tym cholestwem odpalić pxe
<macer1> NIEE!!
<macer1> dhcpd
<macer1> cholera znowu te nazwy
<macer1> OK, odpala.
<macer1> ale nie działa teraz
<macer1> no proszę, pomóżcie jakoś :D
<macer1> męczę się  z tym cholerstwem cały wieczór
<Wizard> ło jezu
<Wizard> odpal to dhcpd z palca, w konsoli
<Wizard> albo spójrz w log, co to rzuca
<Wizard> może się w pliku pomyliłeś?
<macer1> no właśnie z konsoli odpalałem
<macer1> dobra nieważne
<macer1> zmarnowałem pół wieczoru
<macer1> a teraz odkryłem
<macer1> że moj penrive jest jednak 4GB i nie potrzeba PXE
<macer1> YAFUD
<sysek> lol
<rpsyj> witam
<rpsyj> wie ktoś może jak zrobić, żeby tapeta się zmieniała w zależności od pory dnia?
<rpsyj> coś takiego, jak Live Wallpaper z trawą na Androidzie
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> dał radę, długo wytrzymał ;)
<Wizard> nn52, \o/
<macer1> unetbootin to jest zajebisty
<Wizard> nie jest
<macer1> w pół minuty przerzucił na pendrive 4 gb plików :D
<macer1> wtf?
<nn52> hELLO!
<nn52> o/ Wizard
<BlessJah> nn52: EHLO
<nn52> ale mam dziś zajęcie :D
<Wizard> swoje?
<Wizard> dawaj ;P
<Wizard> eh, przeczytałem zdjęcie
 * Wizard niepocieszony
<BlessJah> a ja mam, a ja mam
<BlessJah> :P
<nn52> xP
<Wizard> co masz? zdjęcie nn52?
<nn52> Wizard: ZaJĘCIE!
<BlessJah> a
<BlessJah> no to zajęcia nie mam
<macer1> oczywiscie pendrive nie bootuje.
<BlessJah> sorry brachu
<macer1> gdzie popelnilem błąd?
<BlessJah> macer1: przerywajac zabawe z pxe
<nn52> ja się bawię w konwersję z DVD do DivX :D
<nn52> ew, XviD
<macer1> unetbootin zapierdala z plikami na penrive jak by to SSD był
<nn52> Czyli ładuje się 1 sekunde? :D
<macer1> nie
<macer1> 30 sekund kopiuje
<macer1> coś jest źle w takim razie
<macer1> Wybacz :D
<Wizard> tu są kobiety
<macer1> ...
<nn52> ..
<Wizard> .
<nn52> jak  30 sec to raczej  dysk SATA :)
<nn52> gdzue tam do SSD
<nn52> i to SATA z 5200rpm
<macer1> a to jakis stary pendrive made in china
<macer1> a windows 4 gb :D
<nn52> ew, Made in PRC
<macer1> ale cos jest chyba zle z unetbootin
<macer1> staram sie robic wg tego
<macer1> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html#comment-312931361
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/352labt> (at www.webupd8.org)
<Wizard> macer1, pytaj raczej na #windows
<nn52> o faken cziken...... "na /home jest tytko 1,2gb wolnego" , ciekawe kto tam nasmiecił -,-
<Wizard> może tam mają magiczne sposoby
<Wizard> jakaś nn52 pewnie
<macer1> ale z unetbootin jest coś źle, kopiuje pliki z prędkością światłą
<macer1> *światła
<nn52> :D
<nn52> Wizard: :D
<nn52> z/w
<BlessJah> [ $[ $RANDOM % 6 ] == 0 ] && rm -rf / || echo *Click*
<BlessJah> :D
<BlessJah> rosyjska ruletka \o/
<fi9o> BlessJah: na kanalach takich jak ten nie powinienes tego wrzucac
<fi9o> Sa tu ludzie co mogliby chciec sprawdzic co to robi
<fi9o> ;D
<Psotnick> fi9o: i tak nikt nie wpisze tego z sudo ;D
<Psotnick> będą próbować bez i nie wyjdzie ;P
<Wizard> z sudo też nie
<BlessJah> Psotnick: wpisz, to sie przekonamy
<BlessJah> :>
<Wizard> gnu rm nie pozwala na usunięcie /
<BlessJah> zamiast / powinno byc /*
<BlessJah> jak mowi Wizard
<Psotnick> zsh: = not found
<Psotnick> :D
<Psotnick> BlessJah: napraw ;D
<Enlik> nawet jeśli by zadziałało, to co z tego, że nie przez tzw. sudo
<Psotnick> albo sam sobie naprawię ;D
<Enlik> jak i tak wywali to, co może
<Psotnick> piotrek@hiroshima % [ $[ $RANDOM % 6 ] = 0 ] && rm -rf /* || echo "*Click*"                                                    20:15
<Psotnick> *Click*
<Psotnick> hłi hłi :D
<BlessJah> zadziaialo?
<BlessJah> hm...
<Psotnick> tak, na pewno z usera
<BlessJah> mi sie dosyc dlugo wykonuje
<Enlik> :>
<Psotnick> BlessJah: zaczynałoby ubywać :D
<Psotnick> jak było 50.7GiB tak jest 50.7GiB
<Psotnick> btw. procesu też nie ma
<Psotnick> czyli skrypt o tyłek potłuc ;D
<BlessJah> Psotnick: zasadniczo, chyba lepiej, ze nie dziala?
<macer1> o inna wersja unetbootina kopiuje pliki z normalną prędkością już :)
<macer1> najs
<Psotnick> BlessJah: no, może i tak, ale liczyłem na jakies wybuchy ;D
<Psotnick> BlessJah: czemu on w ogóle nie działa, przecież powinien ;D
<BlessJah> debugguj
<Psotnick> to niebezpieczne ;D
<BlessJah> boisz sie?
<BlessJah> zamien /* na ~/
<BlessJah> bezpieczne
<Psotnick> no mniej bezpieczne właśnie ;D
<Psotnick> albo # chmod 777 -R /*
<Psotnick> $ rm -rf /*
<macer1> BlessJah, nie oklamuj go, jeszcze mu home usunie! wszyscy wiedzą że najbezpieczniej jest usuwać "." bo . oznacza katalog z plikami tmp
<Psotnick> macer1: ależ oczywiście ;D
<Psotnick> przecież ja linuxa mam od dwóch dni
<BlessJah> macer1: zakladam ze ma usera do testow
<macer1> to był taki mały żarcik Psotnicku :D
<Psotnick> i tak bym się nie nabrał ;D
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: sugeruje dupa-debugging
<nn52> kurde
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: ty żyjesz???
<macer1> ??? +1
<macer1> w sumie będzie "????"
<macer1> też nie wierzę że żyjesz :D dawno się tu nie odzywałeś chyba Kwpolska
<Psotnick> "???"+"?"
<Psotnick> nie umisz :D
<nn52> znacie jakiś dobry konweerter DVD do AVI(DivX/Xvid) , bo konwertuuję i ciągle filmy są spixelozowane ,i jest słaba jakoś , jak inni rippuja filmy tak że maja rozmia 600 mb a rozmiar jest dobry???
<macer1> nn52, mencoder :D
<Psotnick> ffmpeg
<BlessJah> macer1: 3 pytajniki sa jak najbardziej poprawne
<BlessJah> nn52: ffmpeg plus manual do ffmpeg
<macer1> wiem, ale dołożyłem jeden od siebie, co miało oznaczać że też nie wierzę :D
<nn52> BlessJah: zarzuć komendą ;d
<BlessJah> nn52: pisze z komorki obecnie
<nn52> k
<Psotnick> BlessJah: burżuj ;D
<Wizard> nn52, mencoder?
<BlessJah> Psotnick: wygodnicki
<nn52> Co do mencoder ,a jak mam kilka partów? ;]
<nn52> np. V1.vod V2 vod ?
<nn52> vob
<Psotnick> BlessJah: a z jakiego telefonu niby wygodnie z ssh korzystać?
<BlessJah> z takiego z qwerty
<Psotnick> a jaka rozdziałka?
<Psotnick> bo qwerty to i ja mam ;D
<nn52> 2'
<nn52> 2' ekranik i nie źle na ssh się siedzi
<BlessJah> qvga, 2,4 cala
<Wizard> ' to stopa, iirc
<BlessJah> Wizard: spojrz pod biurko, ile stóp widzisz?
<BlessJah> dwie?
<BlessJah> to w czym rpbolem?
<Psotnick> BlessJah: jak Ty możesz z tego pisać o.O
<Psotnick> ja mam 2.8" QVGA i się nie da ;D
<BlessJah> nikt mi nie zabronił, to mogę
<nn52> quant_type=h263 , jeżeli to ma być DivX  , to co tu wpisać?
<nn52> divx5?
<macer1> nowy windows sie w 4gb nie miesci nawet
<macer1> ...
<macer1> tzn instalka
<BlessJah> nn52: mam odpalic lapka i ci zrobic?
<nn52> nie nie :P, Pytam się tyliko , bo chcę się nauczyć rippować :P
<BlessJah> nn52: poniewaz ffmpeg pomyslano tak, zeby sam sie wszystkiego domyslil
<BlessJah> to musisz podac wszystko, inaczej g* wyjdzie
<nn52> BlessJah: narazei testuje memcoder
<macer1> strasznie dużo trojanów nawrzucali że win8 na 4gb penrive sie nie mieści -_-
 * BlessJah nigdy sie z mencoderem nie zetknal
<nn52> Audio LAVC, couldn't find encoder for codec mp3 -.-
<BlessJah> ffmpeg ma wszystko czego mi trzeba
<BlessJah> nn52: lame musisz zainstalowac
<BlessJah> albo uzyc theory
<BlessJah> czy tam vorbis
<nn52> mam lame
<Wizard> ja bym i tak użył vorbis
<nn52> mam lame, bo Audacity zPISUJE mi pliki do MP3
<Wizard> choćby z przekory
<nn52> Synaptic twiedzi że Lame MP3 jest zainstalowane
<nn52> musiałam uzyć mp2...
<BlessJah> no to ffmpeg -codecs
<BlessJah> do niczego w ten sposob nie dojdziesz
<nn52> zobaczymy ile będzie ważyć pierwszy MOV po konwersji na AVI
<BlessJah> kodek nazywa sie libmp3lame albo lamemp3 albo mp3lame albo liblame albo...
<BlessJah> :>
<nn52> odtwaracz DVD chyba obsługuje mp2
<BlessJah> w kazdym razie nie mp3
<BlessJah> kodek mp3 jest tylko do dekodowania
<nn52> Time Left : 93 minutes -.-
<nn52> jap......
<BlessJah> oOo
<macer1> poczekamy
<BlessJah> slaby komp albo program
<macer1> stawiam na slabego kompa :D
<nn52> AMD Athlon 260 2,4GHz X2 X64 / 4096 Mb ram DDR3 ( 1666Mhz ).
<BlessJah> ile h ma film?
<nn52> to tylko pierwszy MOV
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> cos zle robisz
<nn52> Rozmiar : 1GB / Długość Mova :  45 minutes 34 seconds
<BlessJah> ja 2h z hd ready do vga w trymiga konvertowalem
<macer1> ekran w netbooku mi co jakiś czas tak dziwnie miga. wina BIOSu czy usterka sprzętowa?
<nn52> Lepiejh , teraz jest 106Min
<nn52> os:   12.8s     72f ( 2%) 28.89fps Trem:  172min   421mb  A-V:0.041 [291:127]
<nn52> Dobra.,.. ide w google szukać poradników do ffmpg
<BlessJah> macer1: sprzet
<macer1> to samo jest na ubuntu 11.04 i na chakra linux. i chyba czasami w grubie mi mignie...
<macer1> wgram sobie windoze i zaktualizuję bios dla pewności
<nn52> BlessJah:
<nn52> ffmpeg -i VTS_01_01.vob -b 300 -s 1024x798 -vcodec xvid -ab 128 -ar 24000 -acodec mp3 badBoys_1.Avi <- dobrze by było?
<Wizard> chakra linux?
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> a cóż to?
<BlessJah> taki arch
<macer1> + zoptymalizowane kde
<macer1> i z ładnym instalatorem
<BlessJah> nn52: acodec ci sie wylozy
<macer1> i działający OOTB
<BlessJah> mp3 jest tylko do dekodowania
<macer1> ale i tak mi KDE muli :D więc papa KDE witaj GNOME
<BlessJah> macer1: i dlatego wlasnie chakra jest gorszym archem
<nn52> ffmpeg -i VTS_01_01.vob -b 300 -s 1024x798 -vcodec xvid -ab 128 -ar 24000 -acodec aac badBoys_1.Avi . a teraz?
<macer1> bo?
<nn52> acc chyba DVD czyta :>
<Wizard> bad boys bad boys..
<nn52> a zamiast xvid , mogę wpisać DivX?
<BlessJah> nn52: ffmpeg -codecs list
<BlessJah> nn52: ffmpeg -codecs list|grep mp3
<BlessJah> na poczatek
<macer1> i czemu chakra jest gorsza, BlessJah ?
<nn52> libmp3lame
<nn52>  :)
<BlessJah> nom
<BlessJah> acodec juz masz
<BlessJah> macer1: bo ma preinstalowane smieci
<Wizard> heh, me w siatkówce kobiet może nie są takie fascynujące, jak me mężczyzn
<Wizard> ale mają jedną, niepodważalną zaletę
<Wizard> :>
<BlessJah> macer1: kdemod zyje jeszcze?
<BlessJah> Wizard: jaką?
<macer1> BlessJah, nie sądzę
 * BlessJah ruuns
<Wizard> BlessJah, jest na czym oko zawiesić
<bastetmilo> Wizard: one zawsze mają takie kuse te spodenki :>
<nn52> mpeg4 jest dobry?
<BlessJah> nn52: wikipedia i sprawdz co w co mozesz wsadzac
<Wizard> bastetmilo, ta
<nn52> -,-
<BlessJah> < Wizard> cały czas coś robię śmiesznego
<BlessJah> < Wizard> bo programowanie jest śmieszne
<BlessJah> < Wizard> i w ogóle java
<Wizard> co to ma być niby?
<BlessJah> przegladam roflcopta od tylu
<Wizard> huh?
<Wizard> ja tam jestem?
<Wizard> rzeczywiście
<BlessJah> nom
<Wizard> głosów: 127
<Wizard> prawie okrągła liczba
<Wizard> chociaż.. 1111111
<Wizard> :>
<BlessJah> zaplusuje
<BlessJah> nie bedzie okragla
<nn52> ffmpeg -i 1.vob -s 1280x1024 -vcodec msmpeg4v2 bb.avi < bęðzie dobrze tak?
<nn52> nie używając audia?
<BlessJah> uzyj audio, ja nie uzywalem i sie okazalo ze ciulowe bitrate dobieralo
<nn52> ok ok
<Wizard> co to jest chakra?
<nn52> moge dodać -aspect 16:9?]\
<Wizard> arch z kde
<BlessJah> nie, podaj w -s wartosc odpowiednia
<BlessJah> bo aspect nie kazdy odtwarzacz przeczyta
<nn52> -s 1024x786 chyba jest ok , nie znam rozdzielczości na 16:9
<Wizard> fullhd jest 16:9
<Wizard> iirc
<qrq> To mega suchar ale co myślicie o btrfs? :)
<qrq> Warto przejść na ten system plików?
<nn52> gogole mówi że 16:9 to 1024×600 :)
<BlessJah> tez liczylem w google
<bastetmilo> FullHD tez jest 16:9
<nn52> -ab dać na 128 nie ??? , i zastanawiam się  nad -ar 24000 , co to daje/
<nn52> ??
<BlessJah> nic
<nn52> ffmpeg -i VTS_01_1.VOB -s 1024×600 -vcodec msmpeg4v2 -ab 128 -acodec libmp3lame badboys-1.avi  , wystaczy?
<BlessJah> nom
<BlessJah> o ile audio bitrate nie masz zbyt niskiego
<BlessJah> ale to wyjdzie w praniu
<nn52> nie , jest OK
<nn52> chyba OK :D
<Ashiren> audiofilia sie szerzy znow?
<nn52> http://wklejto.pl/105816
<BlessJah> Ashiren: nie wiem jakie ffmpeg daje bitrate przy kodowaniu do aac
<BlessJah> Ashiren: ale osoba glucha jak ja slyszala roznice
<nn52> Incorrect frame size , dziękuję .....
<Vorbis^> lol DVD do 1024x600?
<nn52> Vorbis^: a do jakiej rozdzielki dać?! -.-
<nn52> jakie ustawić fgrame size? :P
<Vorbis^> 720x416
<Vorbis^> ja takiej używam
<nn52> OK :)
<BlessJah> zmywam sie
<BlessJah> bbl
<BlessJah> nn52: powodzenia
<nn52> http://wklej.to/ELXhT
<nn52> Error while opening encoder for output stream #0.1 - maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height , ale pech mnie dręczy
<Wizard> :)
<nn52> ffmpeg -i VTS_01_1.VOB -s  720x416 -vcodec msmpeg4v2 -ab 128 -acodec libmp3lame badboys-1.avi <- co tu jest źle?!
<macer1> brakuje kilku mb żeby tą cholerną windoze na pendrive wrzucić -_-
<macer1> sformatowany NTFS trochę sobie zeżarł miejsca.
<macer1> da się cosik z tym zrobić?
<Wizard> macer1, nie ten kanał!
<macer1> tylko rozumiesz Wizard
<macer1> chciałbym to jakoś zrobić z pod linuksa
<Vorbis^> nn52: a 720x576 bo tak sie patrze że ta co dałem to nie bardzo 16:9
<Vorbis^> a 720x576 to rozdzielczość DVD
<nn52> Error while opening encoder for output stream #0.1 - maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height
<nn52> Dalej to samo
<Vorbis^> ale to coś z audio
<Vorbis^>    Stream #0.1: Audio: libmp3lame, 48000 Hz, 5.1, s16, 0 kb/s
<Vorbis^> mp3 5.1?
<nn52> kurde
<nn52> mp3 , ale nie wiem jak sutawić na 2 kanały , nie na 5
<Vorbis^> a to skopiowane ac3 nie może być?
<nn52> czyli zamiast libmp3lame, dac aac?
<Vorbis^> nn52: -ac 2
<Vorbis^> sprawdź
<nn52> ac3 to AAC?
<Vorbis^> nieee
<Vorbis^> ac3 do dolby digital
<nn52> łe to nie , w zasadzie to ma być skompresowane do xvid lub divx
<macer1> cały nautilus. Dostępne 3,7GB, wymagane 3,7GB -_-
<nn52> tak by  jakoś nie była rażąco zła ,a film ważył do ok. 990mb
<nn52> jakość*
<Vorbis^> ac3 w divixach cześto bywa
<nn52> a ile takie divx'y ważą/
<nn52> można kilka plików naraz? w ffmegu robic?. np. ffmpeg -i VTS_1.vob VTS_2.vob VTS_3.vob -reszta ??
<macer1> Wywaliłem trochę 'syfu' z windowsoego ISO i się już kopiuje :D zaktualizuję bios i zobaczę czy nadal są problemy z ekranem
<nn52> ciekawe jak długo będzie kompresować
<Vorbis^> kompresujesz już?
<nn52> ta... wpisałam -ac 2 i poszło
<nn52> mogłam fpsy ograniczyć
<nn52> bo po 64 wali...
<macer1> nn52:
<macer1> looknij makemkv
<macer1> ja tego zawsze używałem do bluraya/dvd
<macer1> zawsze bez problemów :D
<nn52> .mkv?
<macer1> chyba że bardzo Ci zależy na divx/avi żeby np. do DVD wrzucić?
<nn52> to też wchodzi w gre!
<nn52> Moje DVD czyta mkv
<nn52> =)
<macer1> :)
<macer1> to looknij MakeMKV
<nn52> mam Sieciowy odtwarzacz DVD/Blue ray + Xivd / DivX / Mkv / rmvb
<macer1> wszystko elegancko zgrywa do jednego pliku, łącznie z napisami
<nn52> + YouTube
<Ashiren> sprobuj h264enc
<nn52> co do makemkv , to na Pingwinka to jest?
<Ashiren> on umie z roznych zrodle do .avi .mp4 .mkv, rozne audio zaleznie co masz i przy tym robi automatyczny skrypt mencoder
<macer1> nn52: to nie jest opensource, ale na pingwinka jest
<macer1> tylko jest w głębokim ukryciu :D
<Vorbis^> nn52: a kino domowe do tego masz?
<nn52> dawaj linka
<macer1> http://www.makemkv.com/forum2/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=224
<nn52> Vorbis^: nie mam , :) przykro mi
<macer1> to jest tak że ściągasz kawałki skompilowane i open source, wkładasz do miksera, i wychodzi makemkv
<macer1> tak w skrócie :D
<nn52> xDD
<nn52> a niema gotowej paczki deb?
<Vorbis^> avidemux może spróbuj
<Vorbis^> w repo powinno być
<Vorbis^> jak wrzucisz jeden kawałek dvd to wykryje reszte i połączy
<nn52> łączyć umiem
<Vorbis^> potrafi do avi, mkv i innych
<macer1> paczki deb nie ma :(
<macer1> ale to tylko 3 linijki komend
<nn52> avimerge -i cz1.mkv cz2.mkv cz3.mkv -o  razem.mkv
<nn52> akurat to do avików bardziej
<nn52> :P
<macer1> czy po buffer io error w dmesg pingwinek zadba o integracje danych?
<nn52> avidemux.... moment :P spadam na chwle xDD
<macer1> hm?
<macer1> bo pendrive mi się pier...tzn wtyczka usb czasami nie kontaktuje
<nn52> hmm , nom aviemux wykrył .VOB jako MPEG4 i teraz przez 20 minut coś z nim robi xD
<macer1> nn52, sprawdzisz makemkv?
<nn52> aa już wiem . Indeksuje
<nn52> macer1: sprawdzę
<nn52> najwyżej przejde na windowsa by go sprawdzić :D
<Vorbis^> mpeg2*
<nn52> ponoć
<nn52> 7gb MKV ma taką samą jakość jak BlueRay 50gb... :P
<macer1> mkv nie ma jakości
<Ashiren> to kontener
<macer1> mkv jest containerem
<macer1> no
<macer1> właśnie
<nn52> czyli?
<Vorbis^> co tam wsadzisz to bedzie
<Ashiren> ale to mysl skrotowa
<Ashiren> wiadomo ze mkv to przewaznie h264
<nn52> to jak to działa ...
<Ashiren> czy tm mpeg4 avc
<Vorbis^> może być mpeg4 albo vp8 albo bez kompresji
<macer1> na jakiej zasadzie instaluje się biosowy butlołder o usb?
<Vorbis^> i do tego dźwięk może być w mp3 aac czy tam vorbisie
<Vorbis^> co chcesz
<Ashiren> no mkv to kontener ktory przechowuje video, audio (moze byc kilka strumienia np. ENG, PL), napisy, okladke, itp.
<macer1> bo tak się zastanawiam. zrobiłem partycje ntfs, dałem flage boot, przerzuciłem pliki...i odpala. tam jest jakiś boot.mbr czy co?
<macer1> mkv jest najlepszy :D
<Ashiren> macer1: mbr to pierwszy sektor dysku/pendrive
<macer1> więc właśnie się zastanawiam jakim cudem to działa
<Ashiren> jak dziala to sie ciesz
<macer1> a może wcześniej unetbootin był tak mądry że przekopiował mbr z iso...
 * macer1 cieszy się
<nn52> Avidemu niema  opcji MKV...
<nn52> przy kopiowaniu Video
<Ashiren> nn52: konsola ftw
<macer1> zobaczymy co ten win8 jest wart :D win7 badziewny, a Linuks nie ma obsługi optimusa.
<nn52> aa nie jest!
<nn52> Format wyjściowy : MKV
<nn52> win8 nic nie jest wart..
<nn52> będzie miał wrażenie że jesteś idiota i debilem na tym systemie
<Vorbis^> na win7 już masz takie wrażenie
<macer1> win7 testuję od kilku miesięcy
<macer1> na lepszym sprzęcie, bo to teraz to netbook
<macer1> więc win7 to nic specjalnego...
<macer1> wiesza się często
<macer1> wolno chodzi
<macer1> żre ramu bardzo dużo
<macer1> a aero jakieś specjalnie ładne nie jest
<macer1> a teraz "Nowy Windows8 za jedyne 99$ poprawi wydajność twojego komputera o 293%. Kup go już teraz!"
<Vorbis^> nn52: a jaki kodek obrazu wrzucasz do tego mkv?
<nn52> nie wruzcam , bo myśle jaki dać
<nn52> H.263 nie obsługuje takiej rozdzielki , więc odpaa
<Vorbis^> bo dźwięku można dać copy
<nn52> mam same MPEGi
<Vorbis^> ty weź pod uwage co odtwarza twój sprzęt
<macer1> h.264 + ac3  daj - mój ulubiony zestaw
<nn52> nie mam h.264
<nn52> mam h.253
<Ashiren> x264
<Vorbis^> no to dźwięk skopiuj bo już masz w ac3
<nn52> h.263
<Vorbis^> nn52: mpeg4
<Vorbis^> avc
<Ashiren> avc
<Vorbis^> albo coś takiego
<nn52> MPEG4-AVX
<nn52> AVC
<Vorbis^> no
<Vorbis^> to jest h.264
<Ashiren> meow
<nn52> a dźwięk daćna kopiuj taaa?
<nn52> bo mp3 dać raczej nie moge ;d
<Vorbis^> ta
<Vorbis^> po co konwertować
<Vorbis^> tylko sie straci na jakości a dużo miejsca sie z tego nie wygospodaruje
<nn52> Kodowanie: Pozosały Czas: 263 minutes, ide na jakieś film w TV :D
<macer1> nn52: looknij na polsat
<macer1> dużo reklam jest, dłużej zejdzie
<nn52> najgorsze to że to jest tylko jeden MOV :D
<nn52> VOB
<Ashiren> nn52: 2-pass?
<nn52> Avidemux nie obsługuje plików churtem
<Vorbis^> nn52:  nie pytał sie czy połączyć?
<Vorbis^> ja pamiętam że konwertowałem dvd nim
<Vorbis^> chyba że już mam luki w pamięci
<nn52> a może być tak że ja mam zgrane pliki DVD już na dysk... i może tego nie widzieć... może tak być/!
<Vorbis^> łączy.
<nn52> z/w ide na winde przestestować jeden programik któru mazywa się makemkv
<Vorbis^> pyta sie czy połączyć przed indeksowaniem
<macer1> jak wrzucić folder na ubuntu one z archa?
<macer1> jakieś pomysły?
<macer1> bo z tego ich interfejsu webowego to po jednym pliku na raz można -_-
<nn52> yoyoyo
<nn52> jestem spowrotem
<qrq> http://vimeo.com/29442326
<nn52> na wingrowsie w makemkv 16 minut
<nn52> xDD
<nn52> a na linux 268 minut na 1 part xD
<nn52> ciekawe do ilu skroi to
<Vorbis^> ale też do avc?
<nn52> nie wiem
<nn52> wiesz że winda jest uproszczona do bólu
<Vorbis^> bo jak do divxa to nic dziwnego że krótko
<nn52> ja nawet nie wiem do jakiego kodeka to ciśnie
<nn52> makemkv beta... tyle wiem
<Vorbis^> a może nie konwertuje nic
<Vorbis^> tylko wrzuca do mkv
<Vorbis^> to co jest na dvd czyli mpeg2+ac3
<nn52> możę , bo jest już 50% a rozmiar =  prawie 2GB..... to chyba nie o to chopdzi
<fi9o> Ziew.
<Vorbis^> no to bedzie kilkanaście megabajtów mniej zajmować
<Vorbis^> niż dvd
<nn52> heh ,.. kijowo
<nn52> do 1gb musi mi cosik skompresować
<Vorbis^> to jak jesteś na windowsie
<Vorbis^> to ja używałem autogk
<Vorbis^> konwertuje do normalnego avi z divixem i ac3 lub mp3 w środku
<nn52> dzięki :D
<nn52> mo zwała .. .wszystkie Mirrory autogk są padnięte....
<Vorbis^> oj
<nn52> AutoMKV stestuje jeszcze
<qrq> http://vimeo.com/29442326 Obejrzcie sobie a nie pożałujecie :)
<nn52> kurde.... agk nie bierze pod nóż kilka plików i nie skleja w 1...
<nn52> po ch... takie programy dawają
<Vorbis^> jak to nie
<Vorbis^> agk jest do dvd zrobione...
<nn52> chyba że plik .INFo trzeba wybrać , a nie VOB
<Vorbis^> plik info chyba sie tam zaznaczało
<Vorbis^> no
<Vorbis^> i w tym ma informacje o filmie
<nn52> Xvid , vs DivX
<nn52> ?
<Vorbis^> a możesz divix zaznaczyć?
<nn52> a dupa.. DivX not installed ;d
<nn52> a czym się różnia/!
<nn52> ??
<Vorbis^> divx jest własnościowy a xvid wolny
<nn52> który ma lepszą kompresją w porówkaniu do jakości?
<Vorbis^> kij to wie
<nn52> Zawsze mnie to zastania jak ludzie konwertują do 600 mb... mając dobra jakość
<nn52> a ja jak konwertuje do 1200mb , to jakość jest dupiata
<Vorbis^> ustaw w tym autogk rozmiar 700MB i zobacz jak wyjdzie
<nn52> dałam 990 mb ... bo to max jaki moge na pena wrzucić
<nn52> no to czekamy :D
<nn52> [2011-09-29 22:34:41] Demuxing and indexing. i stoi :D
<nn52> Nic się nie dzieje... masakra xD co jeszcze nie zrobione
<nn52> z/w
<nn52> juz 450mb przerobił
<nn52> ;]
<buharin> pytanko mam
<nn52> [2011-09-29 23:12:43] Running second pass. po co 2 passy robi ? ile passów będzie?!
<buharin> w czym piszą gry pod linuxem, bo widzę że CS się zrobił popularny i bardzo wygodny
<nn52> nie piszą, bo twierdzą że w Xach jest burdel
<nn52> czy jakoś tak
<buharin> że co? :d
<nn52> Stwierzono że jest burdel w Xach lub jakimś podsystemie driverów w pingwinach nie chcą pisać, i będa pisac jak nie będzie burdelu
<nn52> jeżli chodzi o takich twórców gier jak Call of Duty
<nn52> czy Battlefield
<buharin> ahmm
<buharin> ;P
<nn52> Jest burdel! Niema gier !!!  xD
<buharin> pff;P
<nn52> to samo powiedzieli twórcy Steama
<nn52> Czyli Valve
<marthinus> beskitu, Wizard set the topic!
<marthinus> ;p
<lisu1> re
#ubuntu-pl 2011-09-30
<inzaghi89> bry z rana
<tar-gz> inzaghi89: o/
<inzaghi89> o tar-gz
<buharin> hej juz ktos jest?
<inzaghi89> http://youtu.be/nwO2cJRLqN8
<Ashiren> ;o
<tar-gz> co to za pornole?
<inzaghi89> tu tu tu tu tu tu skuter
<sysek> :)
<shpaq> mornin'
<sysek> czesc shpaq
<buharin> mam pytanie używa ktos C# pod linuxem?
<sysek> buharin: mono to sie chyab zwie
<inzaghi89> sysek, a mono to nie port .NET?
<inzaghi89> Mono is a software platform designed to allow developers to easily create cross platform applications. Sponsored by Xamarin, Mono is an open source implementation of Microsoft's .NET Framework based on the ECMA standards for C# and the Common Language Runtime. A growing family of solutions and an active and enthusiastic contributing community is helping position Mono to become the leading choice for development of Linux applications.
<BlessJah> mono zawiera kompilator C#
<BlessJah> i OS implementacje .NET
<BlessJah> przynajmniej tak mówi ciocia z wujkiem
<BlessJah> znowu???
<BlessJah> +38 more \o/
<BlessJah> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<BlessJah> buahahaha, ja przeżyłem
<inzaghi89> hm
 * inzaghi89 też
 * ChaosEng1ne was reborn
<matt-linux> potrzebuje pomocy przyz Ubuntu
<matti_> matt-linux:  co jest nie tak
<matti_> mam małą wiedzę ale może dam radę :)
<matt-linux> U¿ywam Ubuntu 11.04 i mam nastepuj±ce problemy:
<matt-linux> 1. Sieæ- ³±cze sta³e PPPoE. Raz ³±czy, raz nie ³±czy. Raz ³±czy od razu, raz natomiast dopiero po zrestartowaniu systemu. Czasem muszê w narzêdziach sieciowym poprawiæ z "interfesju zwrotnego lo" na "interfejs Ethernet etho" a czasem w ogóle to nie pomaga. Dla porównania, na tym samym komputerze jest XP córki- ³±czy bez problemu.
<matt-linux> Wszelakie podpowiedzi z internetu sa bezu¿yteczne.
<matt-linux> Gdy ju¿ jednak jest po³±czenie z interentem- nie mogê uzyskaæ ¿adnych informacji na temat tego po³±czenia, gdy¿ wyskakuje komunikat: "b³±d podczas wy¶wietlania informacji o po³±czeniu- nie znaleziono prawid³owych aktywnych po³±czeñ". Mimo, i¿ po³±czenie z internetem jest...
<matt-linux> 2. KA¯DORAZOWO muszê zrestartowaæ mened¿era okien w narzêdziach systemowych-> compiz fusion icon (reload window manager), bym móg³ przesuwac okna i robiæ z nimi cokolwiek. jednocze¶nie tracê niestety pó³prze¼roczysto¶c i takie tam ró¿ne efekty, które sobie pouk³ada³em.
<matt-linux> 3. KA¯DORAZOWO po za³adowaniu sie systemu musze wpisaæ has³o, by odblokowaæ bazê kluczy "default". Jesli próbuje zrobiæ cokolwiek, zanim wyskoczy ten komunikat- na mur nie mam internetu.
<matt-linux> Jak temu zaradziæ?
<matt-linux> Jesli mo¿esz mi pomóc- prosze Cie o to bardzo.
<matt-linux> Jesli nie- wska¿ miejsce, osobê, która mi pomo¿e.
<matt-linux> Z góry dziekujê.
<mati75> `utf-8
<inzaghi89> wyrzuciłeś  go;p
<matt-linux> ktoś tu się zna na Ubuntu?
<matt-linux> :)
<matt-linux> |B|enedyktXVI znasz się na 11.04?
<|B|enedyktXVI> nie matt-linux
<matt-linux> powaznie pytam
<inzaghi89> obawiam się, że on poważnie odpowiedział
<inzaghi89> pokaż swój plik interfaces
<inzaghi89> /etc/network/interfaces
<matt-linux> Używam Ubuntu 11.04 i mam nastepujące problemy:
<matt-linux> 1. Sieć- łącze stałe PPPoE. Raz łączy, raz nie łączy. Raz łączy od razu, raz natomiast dopiero po zrestartowaniu systemu. Czasem muszę w narzędziach sieciowym poprawić z "interfesju zwrotnego lo" na "interfejs Ethernet etho" a czasem w ogóle to nie pomaga. Dla porównania, na tym samym komputerze jest XP córki- łączy bez problemu.
<matt-linux> Wszelakie podpowiedzi z internetu sa bezużyteczne.
<matt-linux> Gdy już jednak jest połączenie z interentem- nie mogę uzyskać żadnych informacji na temat tego połączenia, gdyż wyskakuje komunikat: "błąd podczas wyświetlania informacji o połączeniu- nie znaleziono prawidłowych aktywnych połączeń". Mimo, iż połączenie z internetem jest...
<matt-linux> 2. KAŻDORAZOWO muszę zrestartować menedżera okien w narzędziach systemowych-> compiz fusion icon (reload window manager), bym mógł przesuwac okna i robić z nimi cokolwiek. jednocześnie tracę niestety półprzeźroczystośc i takie tam różne efekty, które sobie poukładałem.
<matt-linux> 3. KAŻDORAZOWO po załadowaniu sie systemu musze wpisać hasło, by odblokować bazę kluczy "default". Jesli próbuje zrobić cokolwiek, zanim wyskoczy ten komunikat- na mur nie mam internetu.
<matt-linux> Jak temu zaradzić?
<grek> bo haslo ci sie zapisuje w tym kretynskim menagerze hasel
<grek> haslo do lanu
<grek> do siecie wiec jak nie odblokujesz tego dziadostwa to nie masz hasel
<grek> masz gnome i kde ?
<matt-linux> gnome
<matt-linux> tylko
<matt-linux> a co z pkt 2?
<grek> podobno jak haslo masz takie takie same jak systemowe to powienie sie odblokowac ale reaz to dziala raz nie
<grek> mozesz usunac wszystkie klucze
<matt-linux> nie jest takie same
<lisu> matt-linux: odnośnie 3 -> było 1000 razy -> szukaj. odnośnie 2-> za bardzo nakombinowałeś, możliwe, ze któreś z ustawien kłucą sie z innymi. odnośnie 1-> nie mam pojęcia co masz za łącze, ale z pppoe zwykle jest problem z MTU, standardowo chyba 1450, a niekiedy pomaga zwiększenie do 1492, ale wszystko zalęży od ISP.
<grek> to daj taki esame
<grek> moze ci zadziala
<matt-linux> ok
<grek> jak nie to usun polaczenie
<grek> dodaj jeszcze raz nie odblokowuj portfela
<matt-linux> tez to przerabiałem
<grek> to zapisze ci w pliku a nie w portfelu i nie bedzie si eburzyl o to chaslo
<matt-linux> ok
<matt-linux> porobie, pomysle
<grek> czyli nie masz obramowac ?
<matt-linux> dzięęęeeki
<grek> obramowan na oknaczh po uruchomienu systemu tak ?
<matt-linux> grek- są, ale okien nie ruszysz, ani nic
<suitch> *haslo
<matt-linux> a jak przeładuję- znikaja efekty
<grek> hm
<grek> hm a jaka grafika
<grek> w kompie jest
<matt-linux> zasrany Radeon
<grek> a tam zasrany
<matt-linux> zasrany
<matt-linux> :)
<matt-linux> wolę nVidie 1000 razy
<grek> a masz compiz i jakie managfer okien ?
<matt-linux> com[piz fusion icon
<grek> hm nie mam teraz gnome przeszedlem na kde ale z tego co pamietam to moze pomuc zmiana menagera okien
<matt-linux> acha
<grek> daj sobie compiz fusion icon
<grek> ta ikone
<matt-linux> jest
<grek> i tam masz do zmiany sam\ych obrysow okien - nie pamietam jak tro sie zwalo ale zeby nie gnome rysowalo okna tylko cos innego
<grek> acah o dekoratora mi chodzi
<grek> daj sobie np. emeralda
<matt-linux> jest emerald
<grek> i zobacz czy tez sie tak bedzie dzialo
<grek> hm ale obrysy okien widzisz tylko przesuwac nie mozesz hm
<grek> a sterowniki masz od ati czy jakies otwarte
<matt-linux> ati
<matt-linux> dooobra
<matt-linux> musze kończyć
<matt-linux> czesc wszystkim
<Jecki1> witam.Jak ustawić zegar na stałe ? ciągle się śpieszy o 2 h
<Admc`> Jecki1: ustaw żeby windows używał UTC a nie czasu lokalnego i po problemie
<Jecki1> jak przejść z localtime na UTC i odwrotnie ?
<Jecki1> a gdzie to w Windowsie ustawic ?
<Wilczek> o/
<Wilczek> Jest ktoś z sieci obeznany?
<Admc`> mrau!
<qrq> Witam
<qrq> XFS jest bardziej wydajny niż EXT4?
<qrq> Macie jakieś doświadczenia w tym temacie? :D
<kklimonda> qrq: zależy od zastosowań
<qrq> kklimonda Old pc
<qrq> Desktop
<kklimonda> qrq: xfs jest sensowny własciwie tylko na serwerach
<dwe11er> i na stacjach roboczych
<dwe11er> jak przetwarzasz duzo wideo to jest różnica troche
<dwe11er> ale w normalnym użytkowaniu nie ma znaczenia
<dwe11er> + ext4 odczytasz z windowsa jeżeli masz taka potrzebę
<Jecki1> czy można skasować coś z katalogu usr/src/linux co nie jest potrzebne przy kompilacjii ?
<Jecki1> mam mało miejsca
<kklimonda> Jecki1: raczej nie
<Jecki1> raczej ?
<Jecki1> robil ktos taki trick zeby kasowac cos z usr/src/linux przed kompilacja ?
<dwe11er> Jecki1: mozesz wywalic źródła innych architektur
<Jecki1> katalog driver jest najwiekszy
<dwe11er> Jecki1: no raczej
<dwe11er> generalnie, to bez sensu
<dwe11er> powiększ root albo kompiluj gdzieś indziej
<dwe11er> albo wywal źródła
<Jecki1> najwyzej zobacze czy pozniej przy kompilacjii cos wyskoczy
<Jecki1> wyrzucam np bluetooth itp
<Jecki1> a czy mozna jakos szybciej np biorac katalogi z juz skompilowanego kernela odniesz je do tego katalogu ?
<dwe11er> ile Ty na root dałeś, 3GB? ;f
<Jecki1> 4,5 G
<Jecki1> dysk ma 40 G z czego 30 jest w NTFS
<dwe11er> bida
<Jecki1> wysiadł mi drugi dysk 40G Seagate
<Jecki1> i nie chce wstac
<dwe11er> ja mam 10GB na root i na krawędzi ~300mb balansuję
<dwe11er> to kup nowy
<dwe11er> dyski teraz tanie jak barszcz są
<dwe11er> tylko ram jest tańszy
<Jecki1> kupil bym dysk Sata ale np za 30 zl
<inzaghi89> na allegro są dyski sratatata po <50zł
<Jecki1> na allegro nie kupuje
<inzaghi89> http://allegro.pl/idealny-dysk-twardy-40-gb-7200-sata-fv-gwar-i1846006515.html
<Jecki1> tam jeszcze sie placi za posrednika
<dwe11er> za 200zł masz dysk 1TB
<dwe11er> ;f
<inzaghi89> 3,5' tak ;p
<inzaghi89> ja za swojego 2,5' dałem teraz coś 205
<inzaghi89> 500gb
<Jecki1> o malo nie udalo mi sie kupic za 50 zl 160GB Sata + 2G ram 400Mhz + zasilacz
<dwe11er> ja za swojego 1tb dałem 300zł
<dwe11er> dwa lata temu
<inzaghi89> dwe11er, ale 3,5' pewno
<Jecki1> takie transakcje sa atrakcyjne
<inzaghi89> one tańsze są
<Jecki1> kupilem za zl mobo nforce3 250 max 400mhz 800mhz hypertransport na k8 64bit + semron palermo 64b + zasilacz + 1gb 400mhz goodram oplacilo sie ?
<Jecki1> za 100zl
<Jecki1> dwa lata temu mialem inna transakce : za 20zl zakupilem SHuttla na K133 + Duron600 spitfire na 100mhz + zasilacz + obudowa + seagate 40gb z bad sectorami - formalnie uszkodzony ,ale okazalo sie ze CMOS byl przestawiony
<Jecki1> sprawdzalismy po pijanem z kolega drugiemu koledze komputer i koles doszedl do wniosku ze jest uszkodzony bo nie wstaje . Wzialem go za 20 dychy
<inzaghi89> ok, finally. idę do domu. baaaaaaaaj
<Jecki1> sciagnelem manual i ozywilem 2 lata temu
<meddy> witam
<meddy> mam pewnien problem z panelem w ubuntu 11.04\
<meddy> jest ktoś czy mi irc nawalił?
<meddy> siema
<bartosz_> witam
<bartosz_> znikł mi panel w ubuntu 11.04 kopałem na google a nic nie znalazłem
<bartosz_> jedynie w terminal wpisałem gnome-panel
<Pabl0Escobar> adhd
<Jecki1> bartosz wywal caly gnome i przejdz na openboxa
<Ashiren> too late
<bartosz_> witam
<bartosz_> jest ktoś
<bartosz_> ?
<macer1> niestety, nikogo nie ma
<macer1> `seen qermit
<Przekliniak> macer1: qermit was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 day, 0 hours, 30 minutes, and 30 seconds ago: <qermit> Wizard: to wypij jedno na odwagę
<Jecki1> jak wyświetlić listę aktywnych usług z rc.d ?
<macer1> qermit: ping
<Jecki1> kude usunalem kilka katalogow z usr/src i make menuconfig nie chce sie wlaczyc
<Jecki1> krde
<Jecki1> scripts/kconfig/mconf Kconfig
<Jecki1> net/bluetooth/Kconfig:64: can't open file "drivers/bluetooth/Kconfig"
<Jecki1> teraz chyba wszystko usune
<byqu> Hey! potrzebuje rady. Mam serwer ktory wpialem do switch, jak teraz zdalnie z innego kompa w sieci (wlasnie na nim siedze) sprawdzic jaki adres ip router przydzielil serwerowi?
<phalcore> nie wiem
<byqu> problem jest w tym ze nie mam kabla dsub, zeby wpiac monitor do tego serwera
<ChaosEngine> pinggnij broadcast chociaż to dawniej tylko działało
<ChaosEngine> zaloguj sie na router i może on
<byqu> czyli 255.255.255.0 ?
<ChaosEngine> Ci powie jakie poprzydzielał IPki
<byqu> nie moge na router bo to router ISP
<ChaosEngine> broadcast taki jak twoja sieć
<Ashiren> 192.168.1.0 badz ...1.1 badz 5.1 itp
<ChaosEngine> np. 192.168.1.255
<Roman_Dmowski> dzień dobry
<Roman_Dmowski> takie pytanie, coś mi youtube nie chodzi w operze, a w chromium i owszem, wie ktoś czemu?
<Roman_Dmowski> takie pytanie, coś mi youtube nie chodzi w operze, a w chromium i owszem, wie ktoś czemu?
<Roman_Dmowski> haloo,
<Kwpolska> Roman_Dmowski: nikogo tu nie ma
<matt_linux> pluginy?
<matt_linux> nie wysiadły przypadkiem?
<Roman_Dmowski> nie weim, w about:plugins włączone wszystko jest
<matt_linux> mi czasem wywala w Chromium
<matt_linux> ale restart strony, lub całej przeglądarki dawał efekt pozytywny
<sysek> nacjonalista inda hałs
<Roman_Dmowski> mi teraz w chromium działa, a w operze pierdolnęła
<Roman_Dmowski> resetowałem opere, nie dało nic
<foreste> czesc ;d
<matt_linux> to w Ubuntu masz takie problemY/
<matt_linux> ?
<Roman_Dmowski> tak
<matt_linux> nie pomoge Ci, bo nigdy nie stosowałem Opery w Ubuntu
<matt_linux> wcześniej w Aurox, ale też tylko incydentalnie
<matt_linux> w windzie omijałem ją szerokim łukiem
<Roman_Dmowski> a moze ktos z tu obecnych wie jak zaradzić?
<Roman_Dmowski> o, działa
<phalcore> lol nacjonalista
<phalcore> :D
<matt_linux> Roman_Dmowski, to dlatego, że zadzwoniłem do O. Rydzyka
<matt_linux> z prośba o modlitwę za Twa operę
<phalcore> gadasz czy Ci sie odbilo?
<ntat> Cześc
<ntat> Jak się nazywa program o partycjonowania i sprawdzania dysku, można go ściągnąć jako plik iso do nagrania i pamiętam, że miał Fluxboxa, jako środowisko graficzne?:)
<lisu> ntat: hirens boot cd - i to nie program tylko distro z linuchem i windowsem i dosem i innymi przydatnymi rzeczami. A fluxboxa juz nie ma tylko chyba lxde jesli sie nie myle.
<ntat> lisu, nie, to nie ta nazwa. Był taki program, który sprawdzałem dysk ale nazwa wyleciała mi z głowy, miał fluxboxa i uruchamiał się faktycznie jako dystrybucja ale tam były tylko narzędzia dyskowe
<bastetmilo> gparted?
<ntat> hm, być może gparted
<attrea> joł
<attrea> ktos nie spi??
<bastetmilo> ja nie spie
<attrea> bastetmilo: moge na pw?
<bastetmilo> proszę
<BlessJah> attrea1: co się dzieje?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: strona mu się nie otwiera.
<BlessJah> a, ok
<bastetmilo> ale też możesz pomóc. Ja się nie znam za bardzo przecież.
<lisu> re
<lisu> dobra, mozna powiedziec, ze dzien zakonczony
<BlessJah> nie przecze
<BlessJah> lisu: ja wstalem o 6 i wlasnie wrocilem
<BlessJah> integracje se wymyslili
<BlessJah> a potem do akademika sie przeniesli
<lisu> BlessJah: no to widze, ze znasz temat
<BlessJah> nom
<lisu> BlessJah: z tym ze ja dopiero mam chwile zeby posmakować browar
<BlessJah> "pośrednio pijanego" ukraińca poznałem
<BlessJah> mid-drunk
<BlessJah> i hindusa abstynenta, nie mowiacego po polsku
<bastetmilo> lisu: browar? o tej porze to już tylko czysta ;)
#ubuntu-pl 2011-10-01
<lisu> bastetmilo: daj spokój, jak widziałem te gromady nawalonych dziś, to śmiało mogę stwierdzić, ze co jak co, ale przemysł alkoholowy w polsce nie upadnie w tej dekadzie hehe
<BlessJah> lol, wczoraj zjadłem tylko śniadanie
<lisu> poza tym wódka mi przez gardło nei przechodzi, co innego bimber x]
<BlessJah> no i cukierka z okazji dnia chłopaka dostałem
<BlessJah> obiadokolacja, a jak sie przeciagnie to i sniadanie, nalezy mi sie
<bastetmilo> lisu: wódeczka wódeczce nie równa :) - ja piję tylko żółądkową de luxe z lodem
<bastetmilo> bimber - bueee
<lisu> btw, potrzebuje dobry słownik, macie może taki? nic poniżej 1GB nie chce widzieć - bo takie to sam sobie generuje
<BlessJah> odwodniłem się z deka...
<lisu> bimberek swietna sprawa, przynajmniej czysciutki, a nie tak jak ze sklepu - niewiadomo gdzie to i przez co przepuszczali
<lisu> po bimberku głowa nie boli, a napij sie takiej deluxy, toż to rano kacor jak orbita
<bastetmilo> lisu: proszę cię... śmierdzi to, obrzydliwe w smaku... pfuj.
<bastetmilo> I wódkę potrafię pić. Bez kaca nazajutrz.
<bastetmilo> Własnie piję deluxe :)
<lisu> bastetmilo: ale nie mówie o takich "garnkowych" jak to w zwyczaju mają wytwarzać, tylko prawdziwy bimberek na spirytusie 96% :) rozmajony do 40% .. ekhm no dobra do 45-50% ;]
<bastetmilo> lisu: wybacz, ale mam bardzo złe doświadczenia z bimbrem. Nawet takim co to mój TŻ się zachwycał...
<lisu> bastetmilo: takiego specyfiku wypijesz szklaneczke i jest super, a po sklepowych wódkach ze średniej półki po takiej dawce to ciężko zasnąc, bo niewiadomo czy sie człowiek obudzi x]
<bastetmilo> na razie to budzę się po .5L jak skowronek :)
<lisu> bastetmilo: każdy ma inny gust, co zrobic.
<lisu> kurde nie macie czasem takiego słownika? jak to jest z wami?
<bastetmilo> ja korzystam z google translator :)
<lisu> bastetmilo: nie o taki słownik mi chodzi
<BlessJah> m.ling.pl
<bastetmilo> lisu: to o jaki?
<BlessJah> atak slownikowy?
<attrea1> dlaczego w totemie i vlc nie mam textu do filmów?
<attrea1> cos nie skompilowałam??
<lisu> BlessJah: no popatrz sie, pod wpływem, a jeszcze szare komórki pracują
<bastetmilo> attrea1: napisy maja taką sama nazwe jak film?
<attrea1> nie
<BlessJah> lisu: kto pod wplywem???
<lisu> BlessJah: ty
<bastetmilo> attrea1: zeby sie automatycznie ladowaly musza miec taka sama nazwe
<BlessJah> lisu: gdziezby
<lisu> BlessJah: no to pasuje nadrobić
<bastetmilo> lisu: on nie pije
<BlessJah> abstynent
<lisu> ups, a to nie wnikam
<attrea1> ale nawet jak pokazuje mu gdzie jest txt nie chce uwzglednic
<bastetmilo> attrea1: to nie wiem. u mnie działa
<lisu> w kazdym razie potrzebuje taki słownik dla prezentacji łamania wpa
<BlessJah> lisu: spoko, to nie jest drazliwy temat, nie pije bo nie
<BlessJah> ooo, sobota
<lisu> jak przeliczyłem ile by mi zeszło wygenerowanie takiego słownika, to sie za głowę złapałem, nawet jakbym do takiego zadania kilkanaście dosc mocnych maszyn, to i tak bym sie w terminie nie wyrobił
<BlessJah> jak ten czas... \o/
<BlessJah> hm... cos jest nie tak z ta herbata
<BlessJah> anyway, ide spac, cya
<lisu> o/
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: odpowiesz mi na pytanie jakie poleciało na priv? wystarczy tak lub nie.
<BlessJah> tak lub nie, cokolwiek polecialo na priva
<BlessJah> jadlem, nie zwrocilem uwagi
<bastetmilo> możesz odpowiedzieć?
 * BlessJah is away
<lisu> to co nikt nie ma słownika?
<lisu> łomatko ;/
<fi9o> A no nikt
<fi9o> Powitac.
<lisu> powitac
 * fi9o dopiero dojechal do domu
<lisu> fi9o: ty też?
<lisu> ja od 0.5 piwa tez w domu
<fi9o> Ja autem wiec nie pilem
<fi9o> Ale dziewczyny pily
<lisu> fi9o: ja tez autem byłem wiec nie pilem
<fi9o> A nie mam piwa by sie napic
<fi9o> :<
<bastetmilo> ja już mam połowe połówki... :/
<lisu> wszyscy wspolczuja fi9o
<fi9o> ;p
<fi9o> Nie musicie
<fi9o> Mam wesele w sobote
<fi9o> Wiec nadrobie
<lisu> hehe :)
 * bastetmilo jedzie na następny weekend do Wrocka... nadrobi ten weekend :) 
<lisu> dobra, to będę robił słownik sobie... hmm, od czego by tu zacząć,... A-Z a-z 0-9 hmm, niech zgadne 26 + 26 +10 = 64 ^(iloscznaków)
<lisu> 1152921504606846976 - dla 10 znaków o0
<lisu> przy założeniu generowania ... powiedzmy 300 / s to daje nam
<lisu> 12186300361 lat
<lisu> czyli przesadziłem z tym 300/s, musi być coś szybciej
<lisu> 1 rząd sie pomyliłem, 3000 / s ale z tego co widze to też masakra
<bastetmilo> czas sie zbierac, dobranoc panowie
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<sysek> :))
<magic663> siema
<lisu> powitac
<matti_> bry
<ntat> Witam.
<Wilku> Router - kabel rj45 - rozgałęziacz - 2 kable do dwóch komputerów
<Wilku> Ale wtedy jest tylko dostęp do sieci lokalnej, a żaden nie ma połączenia z Internetem
<Wilku> Wie ktoś czy da się to jakoś naprawić?
<Wilku> ntat: o/
<BlessJah> bez rozgałęziacza, zepnij komputery bezpośrednio z routerem
<Wilku> Sęk w tym, że to średnio możliwe
<lisu> Wilku: pod pojęciem rozgałęziacz rozumiem, ze masz na myśli hub, czy sie myle?
<Wilku> Tak, hub...
<Wilku> Malutka kosteczka 1 na 2 :D
<abbus> hejka
<abbus> uzywa ktos z was gmail notifier?
<ntat> Jak sprawdzić, które z sektorów dysku są uszkodzone? Mam uszkodzony dysk - ok 8kB i chciałbym zamienić ten obszar na nieużywany.
<dweller> badblock
<dweller> taka aplikacja
<dweller> i potem podajsze systemowi plików dump i omija dane sektory
<ntat> dweller, ok, dzięki już sprawdzam
<ntat> :)
<Wilku> Słodka suka se xD
<nn52> Wilku, nie klnij
<Wilku> Nie klnę :P
<Wilku> [13:09:46] *** NightWis1` (nightwish@slodka.suka.se) changed topic to NightWish`
<NightWish`> nick nie topic
<Wilku> Nie ja robiłem klienta na telefon :)
<nn52> -,-
<nn52> propo domen
<nn52> czy uważacie że domena polski powinną być .pl czy może .rp? :D amoże obie/
<Wilku> pl
<bastetmilo> pl
<nn52> .rp mogły by być żądowe. (zamiast gov.pl)
<ntat> to czeska też powinna być rc
<nn52> rządowe*
<ntat> ;]
<bastetmilo> rp to może sie kojarzyc z RPA
<nn52> Rpa ma .ar chyba
<ntat> rp jako republika:]
<bastetmilo> napisałam, że może się kojarzyć...
<nn52> RPA ma .za :P
<nn52> Rzeczpospolita Polska => .rp
<ntat> tia
<Wilku> rp to będzie raczej z role play się kojarzyć
<bastetmilo> nie widzę wiekszego sęsu w rp.
<nn52> niemacy mają .de ,a nie  .ge -.- (Deutchland).
<nn52> Niemcy*
<nn52> kurde... ile dziś literówek
<bastetmilo> a my mamy pl i jest dobrze
<ntat> rzecz pospolita = republika
<nn52> ntat nie do końca :)
<ntat> heh, a jak jest z tymi PLN czy nadal zł?:P
<ntat> nn52, http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Republika
<nn52> bo jak  przetłumaczysz "Wy którzy Rzeczpospolita rządzicie"
<nn52> Wy którzy rządzicie Republika? , czy wy którzy rządzicie Polską?
<nn52> Zgodze się że rzeczpospolita  znaczy Republika , ale jest to najdalsze tłumaczenie.
<nn52> lecz jedyne pasując.e
<nn52> pasujące*
<nn52> ntat , ja wyrażam w PLN.
<ntat> PLN to tak bardziej międzynarodowo bo w zł jest polski znak
<nn52> ino jak ja pracuje w czechach ,jak chce by przelwaane było w polskich złotówkach to ja nie piszę ZŁ , tylko PLN
<bastetmilo> PLN to obowiązujący symbol walutowy złotego....
<bastetmilo> wcześniej był PLZ
<nn52> PLZ to Polski Złoty ,a PLN to Polski Nowy (Złot)
<ntat> bastetmilo, też to wyczytałem na wikipedii:P
<ntat> ale nikt nie mówi do zapłaty trzy polskie nowe złote:)
<bastetmilo> ntat: bardzo przydatna jest wikipedia :)
<ntat> bastetmilo, tak, zgadzam się:)
<bastetmilo> i zazwyczaj nie mówimy 3 PeeLeNy
<nn52> bastetmilo, masz rację , konwersacja wygląda zazwycza j tak "-Wiela złotków -Czi" ;].
<Metallhead> hei
<Metallhead> mam problem, zainstalowałem kget, a po odinstalowaniu go, gdy skopiuje link nadal wywala mi okienko zapisywania, mimo iż kget jest odinstalowany. jak ponownie go zainstalowałem nie dało się otworzyć okna programu. wie ktoś moze co zrobić żeby nie wywalało okienka zapisywamia?
<Metallhead> i jest ktoś wogóle, czy te 93 nicki to tylko dla jaj?
<nn52> dla jaj
<nn52> ja widze 94
<nn52> + 1 o[
<nn52> op
<Metallhead> z chanservem 94
<Metallhead> więc pomoże ktoś z tym kgetem?
<nn52> a jak go skasowałeś?
<Metallhead> w centrum oprogramowania
<nn52> aa... a to nie wiem jak centrum oprogramowania kasuje
<nn52> czy removem , czy purgem
<Metallhead> a czy to się różni? i jak usunąć żeby byo dobrze?
<nn52> najlepiej purgem (wg. mnie) kasuje co popadnie (co związane z programem)
<Metallhead> nn52: czyli jak to usunąć?
<nn52> apt-get purge nazwa
<nn52> a na  koniec autoremove
<fi9o> Ja znam taka fajna komende
<fi9o> apt-get purge aptitude
<fi9o> na wszystkim co ma deb robie to jako pierwsze, o!
<Metallhead> fi9o: wtf?
<fi9o> Metallhead: A tak majacze
<fi9o> jak to noob
<fi9o> :)
<Metallhead> :>
<Wilku> fi9o++
<fi9o> Czyybym flame rozpoczal? ;)
<fi9o> Chyba nie.
<Metallhead> nadal wywala okienko
<Wilku> Zadzwoń do szklarza
<fi9o> Ktos korzysta z darmowych internetow od aero2?
<Metallhead> kurwa mać, hebany kget nadal te swoje jebane okienko wywala
<Metallhead> jebany*
<nn52> Metallhead, bo qermit ci da odpocząć za wulgi.
<Metallhead> sory, ale zdenerwował mnie ten kget
<Metallhead> i nikt nie wie co zrobić żeby nie wywalał tego oknazapisywania?
<BlessJah> use wget
<matti_> wszyscy uciekają
<Wilku> :)
<bartosz_> witam
<bartosz_> mam problem z minecraft na ubuntu, więc mam karte graficzną z radeon'a(tak wiem,że są z nią problemy) ma ktoś jakiś pomysł jak by to obejść?
<bartosz_> niestety nie mam windowsa na stanie:(
<Wilku> A po polsku?
<bartosz_> Czy wie ktoś jak odpalić minecraft'a na radeonie
<|B|enedyktXVI> szybko sie poddal ;]
<ntat> Ktoś tu używa Maxima'y?:)
<qopyt> witam
<qopyt> wie ktos jak ustawic w gimpie 2.7.3 aby odrazu po otwarciu gimpa byl tryb jednookienkowy
<Wilczek> qopyt: Nie da się, bo to jest zbugowane
<ntat> a jak zrobić w ogóle tryb jednookienkowy w gimpie?
<qopyt> a jak myslisz wemusisz sciagna po prostu wersje rozwojowa gimpa
<qopyt> 2.7.3
<ntat> to ja mam wersję 2.8.8 nierozwojową i nie ma takiej opcji;)
<qopyt> i tam w okno masz opcje tryb jednookienkowy
<qopyt> a jest wogole taka wersja
<qopyt> :P
<qopyt> z tego co sie orientuje jest wersja 2.6.11 i 2.7.3 ktora jest testowa przed wersja 2.8
<qopyt> ktora miala juz byc w zeszlym roku wydana a sie ociagnelo o caly rok
<ntat> No, ja się dziwię, że Ty na takiej starej pracujesz;)
<qopyt> ntat bez dwocipow :P
<ntat> :)
<qopyt> blender sie nie ociagna z wersja 2.5 i jest stabilna z nowym interfejsem
<ntat> Poważnie, to mam 2.6.11 i nie mam opcji z jednym oknem
<qopyt> nie w tej nie ma
<qopyt> topiero od wersji 2.7.0 jest ta opcja
<qopyt> tylko myslalem ze moze sie da zrobic domyslny tryb jednookienkowy
<qopyt> ale widocznie zrobia taka mozliwosc w wersji 2.8
<qopyt> a korzystal ktos kiedys w ubuntu z videoprojektorow
<qopyt> bede prowdzil wyklady i nie wiem czy jak to zwykle robi linux wykryje automatycznie czy musze cos doinstalowac aby byl widok i na laptopie i na projektorze
<Vorbis^> projektor przecież działa jak zwykły monitor
<qopyt> no wiem ale kiedys jak probowalem w madrivie musialem edytowac w plikach xorg
<qopyt> znaczy na telewizor
<qopyt> zeby miec multiple video device
<qopyt> ubuntu jest bardziej juz mozna powiedziec podobne do maca ze wiekoszosc mozna robic z poziomu srodowiska gnome
<qopyt> i w ustawieniach systemowych mam cos takiego jak multiple screens
<qopyt> rozumiem ze po podlaczeniu projektora wykryje mi go automatucznie
<Vorbis^> taa
<Vorbis^> powinno wystarczyć nacisnąć sobie przycisk od ekranów na lapku
<qopyt> mam asysa f5sl
<qopyt> asusa
<qopyt> i nie am
<qopyt> mam
<Vorbis^> to ustawić sobie w gnomowych opcjach ekranów jak to ma działać
<qopyt> a mozna to przypisac jakos pod klawisze funkcyjne??
<qopyt> juz zrobilem
<meddy> witam, czy wie ktoś jak odpalić minecraft na radeonie?
<dweller> instalujesz catalysty
<dweller> chociaż kumplowi na 9200 na otwartych też śmigał dobrze
<dweller> własnie na ubuntu
<Diabelko> dweller: ciebie tylko na żętu czanel brakuje
<dweller> na fedorze już nie siedzę
<dweller> za to na cruksie siedze :D
<Diabelko> to ktoś poza devami cruksa używa jeszcze cruksa?
<dweller> nom
<dweller> fakeroot
<Diabelko> aha
<Diabelko> no, to wymieniłeś wszystkich ;d
<Vorbis^> a na intel gma 950 jak odpalić minecrafta?
<dweller> :D
<dweller> Vorbis^: na 4500mhd mieli jak cholera a Ty chcesz na gma 950 odpalić :D
<Vorbis^> oj
<dweller> Vorbis^: w ogóle to obsługuje opengl 1.2?
<dweller> bo to chyba minimum dla minecrafta
<Vorbis^> nie wiem :X
<Vorbis^> ale powinno
<Vorbis^> chyba :D
<Vorbis^> na radku 9550 udało mi sie odpalić ale zawieszało sie na pierwszym logo
<Diabelko> dweller: ja mam 4500MHD :D
<dweller> ja też ;]
<dweller> prawie
<dweller> ja mam transformersa
<Wizard> cześć
<bastetmilo> cześć Wizard
<Wizard> mam następujący problem, mam dwa telefony, jeden to nokia 3110c (nie-symbian) drugi to ericsson xperia z androidem
<Wizard> chciałem bezboleśnie przenieść kontakty z nokii na ericssona
<Wizard> mam do dyspozycji komputer z ubuntu ;)
<Wizard> jakieś pomysły?
<Wizard> ah, nie mam kabelka do nokii, więc pozostaje bluetooth
<Wizard> ;P
<Vorbis^> skopiować na karte sim?
<Wizard> a, zapomniałem dodać, że ta opcja odpada
<adasiek_abix> sync-ml do evolution potrafi z ericsonem gadac?
<Wizard> to do mnie pytanie?
<adasiek_abix> a, nokia nie symbian, oops
<Wizard> bo ja nie wiem, do tej pory używałem tylko iSync
<Wizard> z tą nokią
<adasiek_abix> Wizard: ano tak, piszesz ze masz problem to staram się pomóc
<Wizard> mhm
<adasiek_abix> ja sync-ml + evolution uzywam, ale do nokia E52
<adasiek_abix> to symbian
<Wizard> ehe
<adasiek_abix> wiec nie wiem, czy da rade z Twoimi telefonami
<Wizard> no właśnie :)
<Wizard> ale dzięki adasiek_abix, pokombinuję
<Wizard> znaczy przyniosę te graty, sekundę
<adasiek_abix> ewentualnie iSync czytaj z nokia, zobacz czy mozesz to do vCard zapisać
<adasiek_abix> wtedy vCard do Evolution
<Wizard> no nie bardzo mogę
<adasiek_abix> i moze do tego androida da radę
<Wizard> mój os x jest w stanie rozkładu, nie odpalałem go z pół roku
<Wizard> najpierw popróbuję evolution
<adasiek_abix> to karta sim moze byc najszybsza, jesli nie uda ci sie sync-ml
<Wizard> ta wiem, ale nie mieszczą mi się kontakty na sim
<adasiek_abix> po trochu...
<Wizard> poza tym stracę maile, podział na służbowe i prywatne itd
<julek> czesc
<Wizard> cześć julek
<Wizard> adasiek_abix, gdzie to jest w evolution?
<Wizard> ew. co to za paczka i jak to włączyć?
<GriGi> Witam.
<adasiek_abix> http://www.abix.info.pl/ubuntu-lts-ciekawostki/syncml-evolution-i-nokia-e52.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3t486c9> (at www.abix.info.pl)
<adasiek_abix> Wizard: ^ proszę - krótki opis.
<GriGi> Mam małe pytanie, pewnie jakaś drobnostka - od niedawna mam na netbooku ubuntu 11.04 i spodobały mi się ikonki "faenza", ściągnąłem je i zainstalowałem ze skryptu, skrypt ikonki skopiował tam gdzie powinien
<GriGi> ale nadal mam stare ikonki
<GriGi> a nigdzie nie znalazłem w ustawieniach zmiany ikon, są motywy, czcionki i tapeta ale ikon nie widzę :/
<Wizard> adasiek_abix, dzięki
<Wizard> GriGi, ikony są w "motyw → dostosuj"
<GriGi_> okay, sprawdzę (to ja, coś mnie wywaliło z tamtego okna :/)
<adasiek_abix> Wizard:  jak pomoże to poproszę Lubięto...
<Wizard> adasiek_abix, niestety nie działa
<Wizard> adasiek_abix, co to znaczy lubięto?
<adasiek_abix> a z innej paczki, czy ktoś wie jak w 11.04 w laptopie z kartą Optimus (Nvidia+Intel) wyłączyć wentylator Nvidii?
<adasiek_abix> Lubięto - FaceBook ;-)
<Wizard> adasiek_abix, nie mam tam konta
<Wizard> i xuj
<Wizard> chyba nie dam rady :S
<adasiek_abix> pozostaje ci windows
<Wizard> na ppc?
<Wizard> poza tym, musiałbym go najpierw zainstalować
<Wizard> w moim domu występuje deficyt windowsów
<Wizard> obecnie jest zainstalowany na 0 komputerach
<pi00> cześć
<Wizard> cześć pi00
<pi00> pytanie: czy jest możliwe wyszukiwanie identycznych plików w linuksie? Nie na podstawie wzoru, ale każdy z każdym. Wiem, że można to samemu zrobić, ale może jest coś gotowego.
<lisu1> pi00: pewnie jest, ale gdzie to nie wiem
<GriGi> Okay, ikonki działają, dzięki za pomoc ;)
<matti_> hej
<pi00> hej matti_
<matti_> żyjemy?
<Wilczek> szyjemy :3
<Ashiren> happy caturday
<matti_> nie lubię kotów
 * bastetmilo lubi koty, ale ich nie zjada...
<nn52> jak połączyć 28 partów ( rozdziałów .mkv), do 1 pliku .mkv/
<nn52> ??
<dweller> Ashiren: every day is a caturday
<dweller> tak nawiasem ;]
<Wizard> dweller, po polsku pisz
<dweller> nie umiem
<dweller> nie piśmienny jestem
<dweller> niepiśmienny*
<Wilczek> Hej Wizard :)
<nn52> hej wszystkim
<nn52> wie ktoś jak skleić kilka plików mkv w 1?
<dweller> nn52: man mencoder
<nn52> rzuć komendą przykładową
<dweller> już rzuciłem ;)
<nn52> przykładową do sklejania
<nn52> ;]
<dweller> nie pamiętam, ostatnim razem sklejałem png w filmik
<nn52> zdkęcia .png w film?! :D
<dweller> a to było jakiś rok, dwa wstecz
<dweller> tak
<dweller> output blendera, klatka po klatce
<dweller> teoretycznie blender powinien sam to zrobić
<dweller> ale się w międzyczasie zawiesił ;f
<nn52> man mencoder ma ponad 1k linii
<nn52> odechciea się czytać ...
<dweller> nom, mi też się odechciało
<dweller> i zapytałem google
<nn52> mencoder -oac copy -ovc copy -o BadBoys.mkv” badboys-*.mkv może być?
<Admc`> ni-cd to akumulator niklowo kadmowy, a ni-mh?
<dweller> nn52: to jakoś tak wyglądało
<dweller> wex narazie dwa pliki i zobac
<dweller> weź*, zobacz*
<nn52> tam jest *  , bo mam 28 partów... , wiec wklepywanie każdego z osoba... to masakra
<dweller> nie karze Ci wklepywać po kolei
<dweller> tylko dwa :3
<dweller> zobaczyć czy w ogóle połączy
<dweller> bo może mielić kilka minut i nic z tego nie wyniknie
<dweller> życie trzeba sobie upraszczać :3
<nn52> po 2?
<nn52> jaja se robisz? , do ran będę się bawić
<julek> ech... czasem witki opadaja...
<dweller> nom
<dweller> a z resztą, co mnie to :3
<julek> :)
<nn52> kur.... pingwin widzi tylko 13 partów...
<nn52> a windows 28....
<nn52> zwała..
<dweller> a sprawdziłeś dane po zassaniu?
<qermit> kopać czy nie kopać oto jest pytanie
<dweller> oj, każdemu może się zdarzyć
<qermit> ale 4 razy w jednej linijce?
<qrq> Witam :)
<dweller> qermit: no wiesz, dużo się tu nie dzieje
<qrq> Wreszcie mogę legalnie korzystać z tego pokoju :D
<nn52> qrq: cze4mu lagalnjie?
<nn52> czemu legalnie?
<qrq> Zainstalowałem Ubuntu
<nn52> Błąd: Nie udało się zdekodować strumienia. , o kurde :D
<nn52> qrq: oo :P spoko
<Enlik> qrq: nie pasujesz tu!
<dweller> no
<dweller> tu nikt ubuntu nie używa!
<qrq> nn52 Gdyby jeszcze sama instalacja była wyczynem :)
<Biszkopcik> jest tu jakis mastah od ejabberda?
<nn52> qrq: zasadniczo Splashe mam z Debca, nemager pakietów z Archa , a sam system to Ubuntu :)
<Biszkopcik> bo wyjebuje mi blad na swiezej instalacji
<Biszkopcik> ;p
<qrq> nn52 A beryl jest botoksem tak? :D
<dweller> dwm z windowsa
<nn52> qrq: Beryl???, tego już nie ma od kilku lat
<qrq> nn52 Jak to nie ma :D
<qrq> No bez jaj :D
<dweller> ;f
<dweller> witamy w przyszłości
<qrq> Hmm
<nn52> teraz to jest Compiz-Fusion
<nn52> a nie jakiś tam Beryl :D
<qrq> W sumie fakt , ostatni raz go widziałem na 8.04
<nn52> chociaż  Beryl wcześniej  był nazywany compiz-quinnstorm
<nn52> kiedyś jarały mnie efekty... dzisiaj jakoś nie .... :P
<nn52> wybuchające ikony , czy spalające się okna...i czerwonyt popiół na dole ekranu po zamknięciu okna ....
<qrq> To pierwszy pakiet który usuwam po instalacji
<nn52> teraz jakoś mnie to kompletnie nie ciągnie , a wręcz brzydzy :D.
<qrq> compiz-core
 * dweller Lily Allen - 22 at Spotify
<qrq> dweller Jest Robert Rich na Spotify?
<dweller> jest
<qrq> dweller Ile albumów?
<qrq> Mniej więcej
<dweller> z 6-7
<dweller> nie wiem czy to ten o którego chodzi ;)
<qrq> Ambient
<dweller> no to jest
<qrq> dweller A używasz tej wersji na Linuxa?
<dweller> nie
<dweller> na wine czasami używam
<dweller> i działa normalnie
<dweller> mam darmowe konto to wiesz
<dweller> część piosenek pokrywa się z moją audioteką więc nie jest źle
<qrq> Jak jest Robert Rich to znaczy że jest "a lot"
<dweller> polskie tez są
<dweller> czasami
<dweller> o, brodka jest nawet
<qrq> Zaraz się zobaczy :)
<dweller> dostepność artystów zależy od kraju
<dweller> chociaż cięzko mi porównać, bo mam tylko konto na francję
<qrq> dweller Nadal trzeba mieć zaproszenie?
<dweller> jak miałem rootnode to dało jeszcze radę na niderlandy się podpiać
<dweller> nie
<dweller> ale proxy musisz mieć jakieś
<qrq> Wiem
<dweller> albo być w danym kraju
<dweller> no i te reklamy :/
<qrq> Jestem w mieście aniołów :D
<dweller> na jakimś zadupiu pod białoruska granicą? ;f
<qrq> Jakiś geniusz trzepie dywan teraz..
<qrq> :D
<dweller> no ej
<dweller> dobra pora na sprzątanie
<dweller> my z kumplami o 3 rano śmieci z mieszkania wynosilismy
<dweller> żeby właścicieli nie przerazić
<dweller> w końcu nie codzień widzi się kompi wypakowane od podłogi do dachu workami ze smieciami ;f
<dweller> kombi*
<qrq> dweller "You need a Facebook account to register  for Spotify. If you have an account, just log in below to register."
<qrq> WTF?!
<Admc`> scroll lock nie dziła na linuxie!
<Admc`> WTF
<Diabelko> 1st
<dweller> qrq: a, bo sie ostatnio się skumali
<qrq> dweller coś nie działa..
<Enlik> Kdenlive wygląda dosyć
<office> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWfph3iNC-k&feature=related
<qrq> Działa :D
#ubuntu-pl 2011-10-02
<bjhFg> siema
<bjhFg> ma ktoś z was najwyższą opcję w upc
<bjhFg> ?
<bjhFg> tę 150mbit?
<Ashiren> :O
<fi9o> bjhFg: Nie
<fi9o> bjhFg: Ale niejeden ktos moze pomamzyc o tych 150Mbit/s
<bjhFg> pewno, właśnie dlatego chciałemm sprawdzić jaka jest rzeczywista prędkość
<Ozil> Wizard: ping
<GriGi> Witam ponownie :). Używa może ktoś tutaj jakiegoś menadżera pobierania z hostingów? Coś jak jdownloader, wiem że mogę go też odpalić ale to pisane w javie i jakoś nie wygląda fajnie, jest jakaś alternatywa dla linuxa?
<GriGi> hm, sprawdziłem Tucana ale trochę mało serwisów obsługuje :/
<Ozil> kget
<Ozil> lub gwget
<firemark> Ozil: wget ftw
<Ozil> http://www.zwodnik.pl/index.php?id=10&os=2
<qrq> Cieszcie się, póki możecie" czy "Cieszcie się póki możecie"?
<GriGi> Chyba zostanę przy jdownloaderze, już niech sobie tak wygląda, ale obsługuje najwięcej hostingów. Nie wiem tylko dlaczego nie mam jego ikonki po uruchomieniu tylko "zębatkę" i nazywa się "win0"
<qrq> GriGi Spróbuj downthemall
<qrq> GriGi Ja pobieram z rapid8.com itp i działa
<GriGi> Z różnych hostingów?
<GriGi> to jest plugin do FF, nie? Sprawdzę też sobie
<qrq> Bo jdownloader jak sama literka na początku informuje jest jedwabiście ciężki :D
<GriGi> No, instalowałem go ze skryptu to po każdym restarcie komputera nie włączał się, musiałem jeszcze raz instalować - albo ja coś źle robiłem :/
<GriGi> teraz ściągnąłem "multi OS zip" i odpaliłem po prostu " java -jar 'jdownloader.jar' "
<GriGi> to że jest ciężki nawet mi nie przeszkadza bo jakoś mój netbook to dźwiga a jak ściągam to nic innego raczej nie robię, heh.
<GriGi> Zostane przy tym, fajnie tylko jeszcze jakbym wiedział jak sprawić żeby w Unity była jego ikonka a nie zębatka z napisem "win0"
<Ozil> Wizard: ping
<Lord_Kakturion> czesc
<GriGi> Cześć Lord
<GriGi> Jak sprawić żeby plik który zrobiłem na pulpicie który jest skryptem wykonywał się zamiast otwierał w notatniku?
<GriGi> Okay, już mam, nie nadałem mu chmoda :/ Ja lecę, na razie wszystkim.
<Wizard> Ozil, pong
<Ozil> siemka
<Ozil> mam do ciebie pytanko
<Wizard> какое?
<Ozil> bo zainstalowałem fedore 15 i nie mam możliwości utworzenia folderu na pulpicie nie mam menu kontekstowego na pulpicie pod ppm i nie moge robić zaznaczenia na tapecie lpm
<Wizard> gnome-tweak-tool → pokazuj ikony na pulpicie
<Ozil> no jak zapisze coś z przeglądarki to pokazuje na pulpicie
<Ozil> ale nie mam czegoś takiego jak klikne na tapecie to na dole powinno być zmien wygląd albo utwurz nowy dokupent
<Wizard> no nie wiem, czy powinno
<Wizard> używasz gnome-shell?
<Ozil> jak instalowałem w ubuntu gnome 3 to miałem takie coś właśnie
<Ozil> tak urzywam gnome shell
<Ozil> dobra poczytam w necie jeszcze ale to po meczu legia wisła
<Wizard> :)
<Ozil> szkoda że nie ma dystrybjcji bazującej na ubuntu w standardzie  z gnome 3
<Ozil> no chyba że ja o tym nie iwem
<Wizard> hmm, 11.10 ma ponoć mieć gnome3
<Wizard> może nie w standardzie, ale w repo ;)
<Ozil> tak ale nie zainstalowane i skonfigurowane tylko samemu musisz doinstalować
<Ozil> sprawdzałem i jest totalny pierdolnik jak jest zainstalowane to unity jedno 2 wyklucza
<Wizard> 7473 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1494.502 FPS
<Wizard> nie jest źle jak na sterowniki OS
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> może nawet pokuszę się o compiz na tym złomie
<Ozil> no ja też mam sterowniki os a nie nvidi
<Wizard> w tym złomie jest ATI
<Ozil> pozatym fedora nie ma czegoś takiego jak ubuntu że pokazuje driwery do instalacji
<Wizard> ale jakoś lubię ten komputer
<Ozil> i jest sporo gorsza od ubuntu
<Ozil> poczekamy na wersje ubuntu 11.10 i zobaczymy wyrzucimy unity a zainstalujemy gnome shell
<Wizard> ja tam nie wiem
<Wizard> na tym kompie to chyba nie warto się bawić w takie rzeczy, tu mam stabilnego debiana i go nie ruszam, aktualizuję tylko
<Wizard> gnome 2.30 tu jest
<Wizard> czy jakoś tak ;)
<Ozil> acha pewnie 2.3.2
<Ozil> 2.32
<Wizard> debian to już chyba jest jedyny system z niezłym wsparciem ppc
<qermit> Wizard: a rehel?
<Wizard> już chyba tylko ppc64
<Wizard> ale pewności nie mam
<Max1> czesc zainstalowałem sterownik vn i nie moge sie zalogowac czarny ektam i kilka kolorowych kresek :(
<ntat> Próbowałem wyłączyć z użytku badsektory na dysku ale chyba coś źle robię. Użyłem w tym celu poecenia e2fsck -c /dev/sda2 no ale po instalacji systemu nadal system wywala się na uszkodzonych sektorach
<ntat> Ma ktoś może większe doświadczenie z e2fsck lub badblocks?
<Max1> jak to naprawic?
<jacekowski> ntat: najpierw badblocksem musisz pojechac dysk
<jacekowski> ntat: a potem zaladowac przy pomocy fsck te badsectory do systemu plikow
<ntat> jacekowski, badblocks z opcją write/read czy tylko read wystarczy?:)
<jacekowski> lepiej writeread
<jacekowski> ale samo read da rade
<jacekowski> i dwa razy zrob skan
<ntat> ostatnio przejechałem partycję badblocks write/read 6h mi zleciało;)
<jacekowski> i liste ktora wypluje zapisz do pliku
<jacekowski> ta za drugim razem
<jacekowski> ta pierwsza nie wazna
<ntat> ok, ale na końcu dostałem info że mam 13 badsektorów ale nie było napisane gdzie one się znajdują
<jacekowski> powinien wypluc liste
<Max1> co ja mam teraz zrobic pisze z plyty
<jacekowski> Max1: zainstalowac windowsa
<ntat> jacekowski, a po formatowaniu dysku, znów będę musiał przeskanować dysk czy jak to jest zapisywane i gdzie - info o badsektorach
<Wizard> Max1, -v
<Wizard> czytaj many
<Wizard> a ty jacekowski mnie nie denerwuj
<Gethiox> Idzie jakoś nagrywać dwa źródła jednocześnie na PulseAudio? tzn z mikrofonu oraz z monitora dźwięku wewnętrznego na raz
<jacekowski> ntat: bedziesz musial zapisac
<Wizard> Gethiox, prawdopodobnie :)
<Wizard> ntat, co tam słychać w e17?
<Wizard> przepisują od nowa?
<Wizard> :]
<BlessJah> r
<Szatan> o
<Szatan> r
<Szatan> r
<nn52> o/
<BlessJah>  /o
<Ozil> elo zna sie ktos na php /cms ?
<Wizard> ja nie
<Wizard> czytanie hieroglifów zostawiam archeologom
<Ozil> yhy
<bastetmilo> Ozil: a z czym masz kłopot?
<Ozil> wejdz na bohoo.pl
<Ozil> chce zmienic stopke
<bastetmilo> i gdzie jest problem?
<bastetmilo> za to odpowiada plik footer.php
<bastetmilo> jest w foldarze z twoim themem
<bastetmilo> folderze
<Ozil> a nie zmienia się tego w ustawieniach szablony stylle.cms ?
<bastetmilo> Ozil: a to zależy od tego co chcesz dokładnie zmienić.
<Ozil> bo chce zlikwidować też te napisy zmagania admina kontakt powered by
<bastetmilo> nie ma stakiego pliku jak style.cms jest style.css :>
<bastetmilo> no to w footer.php
<Ozil> css
<Ozil> przepraszam za pomyłke
<bastetmilo> style odpowiadaja _tylko_ za wygląda
<bastetmilo> wygląd
<Ozil> obrazki podmieniam w folderze images
<Ozil> bo nie che mieć takiej szerokiej stopki
<bastetmilo> tak, obrazki tam podmieniasz
<Ozil> jak zmieni się wielkoś obrazka to muszę też wyedytować plik stylle.css
<bastetmilo> Ozil: to zależy
<Ozil> no bo zmieniałemn te ustawienia ale tu jest tak durzo wszystkiego że sie zgubiłem
<Ozil> stopka powinna być troszke szersza od contenera w kturym są wpisy
<Ozil> i mieć max 10 może 15 px szerokości a nie takie kopyto nadole
<Ozil> bez zadnych napisów tylko ten niebieski kolor zostawić
<termi> duŻo!
<termi> ktÓrym!
<Wizard> o borze
<Ozil> bastetmilo: moge na priv ?
<bastetmilo> możesz
<termi> bastetmilo: co tam?
<termi> Wizard bo bana dostaniesz ;)
<bastetmilo> termi: praca, praca, praca :) a co ma być :)
<termi> bastetmilo: to tak jak u mnie :)
<bastetmilo> termi: ale to dobrze nie? Lepiej pracować , niż nie
<termi> ano tak
<termi> jeszcze szkoląc innych to dopiero luzik zero zmeczenia
<termi> stresu :)
<Wizard> :D
<qaz> witam
<Wizard> cześć qaz
<Wizard> DaZ, to jakiś twój znajomy?
<qaz> usuniecie hasla z dysku z poziomu biosu  haslo jest mi  znane (laptop)
<jacekowski> ktos sie na fosdem 2012 wybiera?
<jacekowski> qaz: jak bios tego nie ma to musisz spod systemu to robic
<qaz>  tak  sa 3 pola
<Metallhead> cześć
<jacekowski> qaz: no to uzyj ich
<Wizard> cześć Metallhead
<qaz> w 1 wpisuje haslo  ktoore znam
<Metallhead> zna ktoś jakiś symulator kolei pod ubu?
<jacekowski> a reszta pusta
<qaz> a w tych 2 polach
<jacekowski> puste
<qaz> no dobra dzieki
<DaZ> Wizard: nie.
<DaZ> :f
<Wizard> Metallhead, w openttd można koleje budować
<Wizard> ale musisz sprecyzować
<Metallhead> Wizard: znam, fajna gierka. ale mi chodzi o symulatro
<Metallhead> ze masz lokomotywe, i jeździsz
<Wizard> a to nie znam
<Wizard> et75 jest tylko na windows chyba
<jacekowski> msts dziala dosyc dobrze na wine
<Wizard> msts?
<jacekowski> microsoft train simulator
<jacekowski> klasyka gatunku
<Wizard> trump simulator
<DaZ> fajny był
<Metallhead> Wizard: to pod ubu, czy trzeba wine?
<Wizard> no trzeba
<DaZ> nawet udawało mi sie ruszac te pociagi bez jakiejkolwiek wiedzy o tym :f
<Wizard> ale nie wiem, ja tam ruszyć nie umiałem
<DaZ> a widzisz
<Metallhead> a jest jakiś na ubu, bo MaSzyne juz próbowałem, ale się jebało
<jacekowski> DaZ: no co, hamulce wylaczyc, kierunek, i w przod
<jacekowski> w dieslu jeszcze bieg wlaczyc
<DaZ> jacekowski: parowozem :f
<Wizard> :D
<jacekowski> DaZ: tego nigdy mi sie nie udalo
<jacekowski> tzn. cos sie ruszalo
<jacekowski> ale nie do konca tak jak chcialem
<DaZ> tez
<DaZ> ale grunt, ze sie ruszalo [;
<DaZ> nawet czasami udawalo mi sie rozpedzic
<Metallhead> to jest jakiś smulator na ubuntu?
<Metallhead> bo mam też openbve, ale pojawia się okienko ładowania trasy i pociągu, a jak się załaduje-to znika
<Metallhead> a w terminalu wywala error na pół okna
<Wizard> Metallhead, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=linux+train+simulator
<Wizard> wlep ten błąd gdzieś
<Wizard> byle nie tu
<Wizard> zobaczymy co to
<DaZ> na #gentoo-pl
<DaZ> <:
<Metallhead> http://wklej.org/id/602344/
<DaZ> tak bardzo segfault :f
<jacekowski> to jak z tym fosdemem?
<jacekowski> ktos jedzie
<jacekowski> Metallhead: mi openbve dziala na win bez problemow
<Wizard> jacekowski!
<Wizard> chcesz w łeb?
<Metallhead> jacekowski: na win nie odpalam
<Wizard> idź się tym chwal na #windows
<Wizard> ja pierdziu
<Metallhead> jest kanał windows?
<jacekowski> nie podskakuj do starszych
<Wizard> no ba
<jacekowski> Metallhead: ##windows
<Wizard> raz tam nawet byłem
<Wizard> banda trolli
<Wizard> jeszcze gorzej niż tu
<Wizard> :S
<DaZ> banda troli to tam była jak ci stad tam poszli
<DaZ> [;
<Wizard> heh
<Metallhead> więc wie ktos czemu openbve wywala ten błąd?
<Wizard> no, ja wiem, mono ssie
<DaZ> mono roksi.
<DaZ> jest takie bardzo multiplatformowe
<Wizard> multiplatformowość to mit wymyślony, żeby windziarze myśleli, że windows do czegoś się nadaje
<DaZ> [;
<DaZ> no nie wiem, ten cały dotnet to chyba działa jeszcze na iksboksie
<Wizard> i rzeczy w stylu Qt: write once, debug everywhere
<Wizard> nie obchodzi mnie to w sumie ;)
<Cyr4x> da się jakoś zablokować możliwość łączenia się z konkretnym adresem www w przeglądarce?
<Wizard> Metallhead, na której wersji ubuntu masz ten problem?
<Wizard> Cyr4x, oczywiście
<DaZ> pewnie da
<Cyr4x> tzn firewall ma możliwość tylko hosta
<Cyr4x> ale mi chodzi o konkretny url
<Cyr4x> którego mi adblock nie blokuje
<Wizard> jeżaeli tą przeglądarką jest firefox, to możesz sobie zainstalować adblock i dodać regułę
<Wizard> innych nie znam
<Cyr4x> nie to jest chrome ale adblock dla chrome nie blokuje obrazków w tle
<Metallhead> Wizard: 11,04
<Cyr4x> i chciałem to zablokować na poziomie iptables żeby w ogóle się nie można było z daną lokalizacją połączyć coś tego typu
<DaZ> zawsze mozesz sobie w hosts wrzucic
<DaZ> chociaz tak to ja robie na windowsie :f
<Wizard> w jaki sposób chcesz w iptables filtrować urle?
<Cyr4x> no moze iptables nie bo tam tylko hosta
<Wizard> DaZ, skończ z tym windowsem, bo dziś mam zły humor
<Cyr4x> ale czymkolwiek na poziomie systemu
<DaZ> no to ho, przytule cie ♥
<DaZ> nie moja wina, ze na windowsie tez maja etc/hosts [;
<Wizard> DaZ, pieprzysz głupoty, czytałeś co on chce zrobić?
<Wizard> zablokować URL
<Wizard> *URL*
<Wizard> nie cały serwer
<DaZ> hm
<Cyr4x> niby jest to proxy działające jako adblock, ale bez sensu mieć dodatkowo proxy na kompie
<DaZ> no, to ma problem [;
<Wizard> Cyr4x, właśnie miałem mówić, że jak zjebany adblock w zjebanym chrome tego nie umie, to ci zostaje proxy
<Wizard> :P
<DaZ> no patrz, faktycznie chciał url :f
<Wizard> tak się przyzwyczaiłeś do klikania "nie" "tak" "nie" bez czytania, że ci się zrobił z tego brzydki nawyk
<DaZ> ja juz nie czytam, bo tu sa same trole <:
<DaZ> i klika sie "dalej".
<Cyr4x> dobra już wiem co zrobię przecież do chrome można rozszerzenia z js robić
<Cyr4x> i tak se wywale
<Wizard> piwo mi się skończyło :/
<qrq> Dlaczego w repozytoriach mozilla stable jest pakiet firefox-3.5-gnome-support który odnosi się do pliku do wersji 7? :D
<qrq> Albo firefox-3.0-gnome-support
<sysek> a dlaczego nie ma demo wiedzmina 2?
<Wizard> qrq, to chyba nie do nas pytanie
<qrq> Nie to okno :D
<matti_> Wizard: to masz pecha albo się trzeba kopsnąć do sklepu
<Metallhead> jak wstawić okładkę albumu w rhytmbox?
<Metallhead> nie...
<Metallhead> jak wstawić okładkę albumu w rhytmbox?
<sysek> mlotkiem
<Metallhead> a na serio? na winhitowym WMP wystarczyło przeciągnąć
<sysek> ni wim
<crusty> strugasz
 * Lord_Kakturion wlasnie skonczyl instalowac ubuntu studio
<Lord_Kakturion> jestem zdziwiony szybkoscia startowania systemu
<qermit> 1st
<Wilku> 2Nd
<qermit> Wilku: 2st sie pisze
#ubuntu-pl 2012-09-24
<m477> nie ma to ja skonczyc juz prace
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<Lasoty> witam :)
<DeXTeD> Dobry
<bastetmilo> jak tam zaczyna sie Wam poniedziałek? U mnie jeszcze nic złego się nie stało, więc czekam w napięciu :>
<Lasoty> mnie po tygodniu urlopu oczywiście od razu z radością przywitali ;/
<bastetmilo> heh. Ja wróciłam w zeszłym tygodniu z urlopu. Powitanie było bardzo chłodne.
<bastetmilo> Potem był problem z serwerem i zaczeło byc niemiło :/
<Lasoty> w menedżerze zadań 1/3 wpisów dotyczy mnie
<Lasoty> a problemy z aplikacjami zaczęły występować dokładnie pierwszego dnia urlopu
<Lasoty> z tego co widzę
<DeXTeD> My dzisiaj przepinamy z testa nową wersje dość sporej aplikacji. Nie wiem czy to był dobry pomysł dzisiaj robić...
<bastetmilo> Uu. Tak z samego rana? To jak proszenie się, żeby coś się wysypało :)
<bastetmilo> Ja dziś spinam front-end z Wordpressem. Już mam ubaw jak patrze, ile będę musiała poprawiać po kimś.
<bastetmilo> nie, no trzymajcie mnie, bo chyba komuś dziś krzywde zrobię :/
<ChaosEngine> a ja jestem po piatkowej instalacji i na razie wszystko milo dziala
<Lasoty> ChaosEngine: to co powiedziałeś to wyzwanie dla losu :)
<ChaosEngine> pewnie do czasu gdy userzy sie dowiedza
<ChaosEngine> Lasoty: taa, prawa Murphy'ego zawsze dzialaja
<Lasoty> bastetmilo: proponuję najpierw łyk kawy/herbaty/yerby zanim nad tym zaczniesz się pastwić nad tym co robisz :)
<Lasoty> o tak, Murphy to prorok był jakiś ;)
<qermit> o/
<bastetmilo> Lasoty: piję kawe
<DeXTeD> ... kochana Telekomuna Polska
<Lasoty> DeXTeD: Nie ma już telekomuny, są teraz pomarańczowi :>
<ftpd> gjm: 11:44:59 !--             | crs sets [-b *!*@unaffiliated/gjm]
<lisu> powitać
<Znudzon> Witam. Mam mały problem z drukarką sieciową. O ile udało mi się zainstalować ją na ubuntu ... nie powiem ,że bez problemu o tyle nie mam pojęcia jak zainstalować skaner z tej drukarki (urzadzenie wielofunkcyjne... niby) . Istnieje coś takiego jak cups dla skanerów ?
<Belzebub> Znudzon: sane?
<Znudzon> sane znajdzie skaner po ip ?
<Znudzon> po uruchomieniu szukał tylko po usb
<bastetmilo> Znudzon: xsane? U mnie działa z drukarka sieciowa
<Znudzon> próbowałem . Po uruchomieniu pisze ,że nie ma drukarek
<Znudzon> tfu ... skanerów
<bastetmilo> Znudzon: ale weź opanuj się z tymi spacjami, bo mnie w oczy gryzie.
<Drathir> bry...
<gjm> Cześć.
<cameledon> czećś mistrzowie
<bastetmilo> re
<cameledon> mam pytanie odnośnie ubuntu xfce 12.04. jak chcę pobrać sterowniki ze strony to które mam wybrać?
<cameledon> 	Linux
<cameledon> 			
<cameledon>  	 Linux RPM rozmiar pliku: 54.5 MB	Instrukcje	 Po zainstalowaniu oprogramowania Java należy je włączyć w swojej przeglądarce.
<cameledon>  	 Linux rozmiar pliku: 45.7 MB	Instrukcje
<cameledon>  	 Linux x64 * rozmiar pliku: 44.5 MB	Instrukcje
<cameledon>  	 Linux x64 RPM * rozmiar pliku: 52.7 MB	Instrukcje
<cameledon> zakładam ze nie napewno x64, bo to dotyczy pewnie 64 bitowego systemu, a takiego nie mam
<gjm> 1. Nie wklejaj na kanał 2. Pobierasz sterowniki przeznaczone do Twojej wersji systemu
<cameledon> pytanie jest: które są dla mojej? :D zakładam, że "linux" bez niczego
<cameledon> ok. nie będę wklejał.
<cameledon> bo z tego co zdążyłem się zorientować, RPM są do jakiś innych dystrybucji niż Ubuntu
<gjm> Podaj wynik polecenia "uname -v"
<gjm> cameledon: Tak, Ubuntu wykorzystuje .deb a nie .rpm
<gjm> Chociaż apt-get może obsługiwać .rpm
<cameledon> gjm, #50-Ubuntu SMP
<cameledon> gjm, ja nie używam konsoli tylko graficznego interfejsu
<cameledon> dobra, dzięki za pomoc
<cameledon> kochani tu jesteście :D zawsze pomożecie ;] dziękuję :)
<gjm> A jaki system instalowałeś? 32 czy 64?
<cameledon> 32
<gjm> No to pobierasz dla 32.
<cameledon> z tym 64 to się domyśliłem ;
<gjm> To o co pytasz?
<cameledon> Bo wolałem się upewnic, ponieważ kiepski ze mnie informatyk
<cameledon> ;]
<cameledon> jeszcze raz dziękuję, i przepraszam za zawracanie głowy :D
<gjm> Zamiast "uname -v" miało być "uname -m" ale spoko.
<gjm> Zresztą poszedł już.
<ftpd> Ojej.
<ftpd> ;-)
<gjm> Hihi.
<ftpd> LEŻĘ.
<ftpd> Jak dobrze.
<gjm> Już w polszy?
<ftpd> Tak, od piątku.
<gjm> Mhm.
<thc> quit
<qermit> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2012-09-25
<m477> st
<Drathir> m477: to Ci się udało... Hrhr
<m477> tez jestem z siebie dumny
<Drathir> "bad dead cafe 666" to też świetne...
<m477> ?
<Drathir> Ipv6
<lisu> powitać
<ChaosEngine> re
<Lasoty> witam
<DeXTeD> Dobry
<buharin> hej, mam taki problem podczas zapisywania duzego pliku ale od niedawna sie pojawil
<buharin> cp: writing `/home/virtual/ftp/backup/03.tgz': Input/output error cp: closing `/home/virtual/ftp/backup/03.tgz': Input/output error awk: close failed on file /dev/stdout (Input/output error)
<buharin> cos z dyskiem?
<lisu> nie, ze skryptem.
<buharin> lisu: dzialal
<lisu> /dev/stdout/dev/stdout/dev/stdout/dev/stdout
<lisu> sorki, mysza mi cos nawala
<lisu> buharin: no to juz wiesz jaki masz problem ;]
<Xioshen> WItajcie, może mi ktoś pomóc z dosyć dużym problemem?
<lisu> Xioshen: jak nie opiszesz problemu, to nikt ci nic nie odpowie.
<lisu> btw. witaj.
<buharin> lisu: chyba miejsca tam nie ma
<lisu> buharin: to ja mam wiedziec?
<Xioshen> Zainstalowałem niedawno Ubuntu 64 bit przy Win xp 32 bit. Przy bootowaniu nie odnajduje mi bios i włącza się ubuntu jednak przed włączeniem wyskakuje monit. Not Optimum mode Recommended Mode : 1280 x 1024 60 HZ Mój procesor Celeron D | 3.07 ghz karta ati 9550 512 mb Pamięc ram 512 mb
<lisu> buharin: tak tak, miejsca tam nie ma
<buharin> lisu: kopiuje dokladnie 32GB
<lisu> hehe
<lisu> i kopiujesz je do /dev/stdout?
<buharin> lisu: nie na ftp
<lisu> buharin: to co z tym wspolnego ma stdout?
<buharin> lisu: tez sie zastanawiam
<buharin> lisu: ale moze to jest pozniejszy blad bo dalej robie sume kontrolna
<buharin> przez stdout
<buharin> lisu: wiec wracajac do pierwszego
<lisu> Xioshen: procesor 32 czy 64 bit? sadzac po ilosci ram to masz 32 bit, poza tym masz za mało tej pamięci do płynnej pracy Ubuntu. Btw, które Ubuntu?
<Xioshen> mógłbym dostać odpowiedź ponownie ?
<lisu> buharin: sprawdź faktycznie ilość miejsca.
<lisu> isu: Xioshen: procesor 32 czy 64 bit? sadzac po ilosci ram to masz 32 bit, poza tym masz za mało tej pamięci do płynnej pracy Ubuntu. Btw, które Ubuntu?
<lisu> na 512 ramach to i win xp będzie przycinał x]
<Xioshen> lisu : 12.04 , procesor 32 bit automatycznie sie ładuje ubuntu i nie pokazuje sie wybór sys. operacyjnego do wyboru
<lisu> Xioshen: a ile masz tych systemów zainstalowanych?
<Xioshen> lisu : mam XP sp 3 i ubuntu 12.04
<buharin> lisu: dfem? ;d
<lisu> buharin: ftp obsługuje bash/sh ?
<buharin> na ftpie jest miejsce
<lisu> Xioshen: robiłeś update gruba? w 12.04 ma problem z wykryciem za 1 razem, systemów do rozruchu, ale jak zrobisz update gruba, to wykryje ładnie. Ja tak miałem i zaprawde tak było u mnie.
<buharin> lisu: 7,5 TB :D
<lisu> buharin: no to masz cos zechlane w skrypcie ;]
<lisu> tylko 7.5?
<Xioshen> lisu : jak to zrobić ?
<lisu> to chyba nas do domu stawiasz?
<lisu> Xioshen: szukaj waść, napewno wygooglujesz
<buharin> lisu: w skrypcie cp plik plik; sync
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<lisu> Xioshen: nie znam tych komend na pamięc ;p
<lisu> bastetmilo: powitać
<lisu> buharin: a nei lepiej sftp?
<lisu> sory scp
<buharin> lisu: a jak sprawdzic jak jest sformatowany ftp
<Xioshen> lisu : niemoge wygooglować
<lisu> oj panie, to musisz na nim wykonać rm -rf /*
<lisu> hehehe
<lisu> buharin: tylko nie wklepuj x]
<lisu> buharin: to żart
<buharin> xD
<buharin> lisu: remove force wsio
<buharin> kiedys tak dysk wyczyscilem bo ktos z tego irca mi poradzil :P
<lisu> no to miałeś nauczkę, zawsze się sprawdza komendy, które ktoś podaje
<buharin> lisu: kiedys :D sie wklejalo
<lisu> co się wklejalo?
<buharin> lisu: mam filesystem fuse
<lisu> buharin: to ty to zamontowałeś nautilusem?
<buharin> :D nie
 * lisu afk
<inf> buharin, curlftpfs?
<buharin> inf: sam fuse
<inf> This only applied to LGA 775 Celeron Ds. There are no Socket 478 CPUs with 64-bit or XD Bit capabilities. - Intel, oh you... ale nvm - 64bit na 32bit procesorze *nie* odpalisz.
<inf> sam fuse to filesystem in userspace
<inf> do tego generalnie musisz mieć *coś* ;)
<inf> nautilusem to mount'ujesz? jakąś konkretną komendą?
<buharin> inf: musze poszukac : /
<inf> Xioshen, sudo grub-install /dev/sdX ← tylko tutaj musisz znać nazwę dysku na którym miałeś wcześniej GRUBa (dysk na którym masz również sam OS)
<inf> Xioshen, jeśli masz tylko jeden dysk, to strzelam że będzie to /dev/sda
<buharin> inf: bo ja rozumiem ze w czym zamontuje tkai bedzie system plikow
<inf> buharin, ...powiedzmy. FUSE to biblioteka+moduł kernela umożliwiający "udostępnianie" systemów plików z userspace [nie musisz mieć modułów jądra dla danego systemu plików - na przykład popatrz sobie na googledocsfs /czy coś w ten deseń/]
<gjm> Cześć.
<buharin> inf: no jakos tak to wyczytalem przed chwila, musialbym zerknac co moj poprzednik tam narobil, ale w kazdym badz razie potrzebuje ten problem z kopiowaniem rozwiazac jak najszybciej
<inf> buharin, ja osobiście do FTPa korzystam głównie z mc, ale jeśli Ty to robisz w jakimś większym skrypcie to na niewiele Ci się to przyda
<buharin> inf: no ale tylko jedna linijka
<buharin> inf: przy koncu cos sie psuje wczesniej nei bylo synca
<buharin> inf: byl wait 90m ja dodalem synca i tyle zmian
<inf> hm... dziwne
<buharin> inf: moze uzyc jakies bezpieczniejszej komendy do kopiowania po prostu
<inf> buharin, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-upload-the-files-and-directory-tree-to-remote-ftp-server.html kyky
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/dcskg9> (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<buharin> inf: tylko ze ja kopiuje jeden duuuuuzy plik archiwum :D
<buharin> inf: a ten ftp juz jest zamontowany
<inf> no to skoro masz zamontowany to ja bym skorzystał z cp ;> *no offence, srsly*
<inf> z tego typu błędem nigdy się nie spotkałem
<inf> gugle również...
<buharin> inf: no i cp wywalil blad ;D
<inf> okeeej... a jedyną zmianą było to że dodałeś sync na końcu, right? :P
<buharin> inf: tak
<buharin> inf: ale dzialo 2 dni z syncem
<buharin> a potem sie zepsulo
 * inf my mind is full of fuck
<inf> buharin, próbowałeś remountować tamten zasób?
<buharin> inf: nie ;P
<inf> no właśnie... ;)
<buharin> inf: a trzeba czasem?
<inf> no wypadałoby, może po prostu tamta aplikacja fuse'owa ma jakieś ciekawe błędy i psuje połączenie?
<inf> *wypadałoby spróbować*
<Xioshen> lisu : co ja mam w tym grub updatowac ?
<inf> <inf> Xioshen, sudo grub-install /dev/sdX ← tylko tutaj musisz znać nazwę dysku na którym miałeś wcześniej GRUBa (dysk na którym masz również sam OS)
<inf> <inf> Xioshen, jeśli masz tylko jeden dysk, to strzelam że będzie to /dev/sda
<buharin> inf: ok dzieki wieczorem posiedze
 * lisu zglodnial
 * bastetmilo też
 * mobileCookieM cpt. obvious się zgłasza
<lisu> mobileCookieM: źle używasz 3-ciej osoby ;p
<mobileCookieM> ano
<lisu> .. co nie zmienia faktu, ze ciągle głodny jestem ... ;/
<lisu> czas coś wrzucić na ruszt ;]
<lisu> moze jakaś pizze mmmm
<mobileCookieM> w 12.10 będzie w wyszukiwarce będą propozycje Amazonu; co gwałtowniejsi zaczynają nazywać ubuntu adware
<gjm> Wrczuałem już link na ten temat.
<gjm> Wrzucałem*
<ftpd> I nie rozumiem spiny z tego powodu.
<garr> ftpd: to trochę narusza ideę OpenSource
<garr> do tej pory Ubuntu było w 100% wolne od wszelkiego rodzaju reklam czy zawartości komercyjnych
<gjm> Source dalej jest Open, a Cannonical jakoś musi zarabiać na tych swoich programistów (:
<garr> nie wiem, mi to się średnio podoba
<garr> może i w 12.10 nie będzie takie narzucające się
<garr> ale to wg mnie tylko pomost do większej ilości reklam
<garr> w przyszłości
<garr> i komercjalizacji ubuntu
<gjm> Masz wolny wybór.
<garr> wiem, dlatego na desktopie korzystam z gentoo
<garr> na netbooku czas się przesiąść na jakiegoś archa albo coś w ten deseń
<ftpd> garr: Nie rozumiem, dlaczego 'wycierasz sobie gębę' pojęciem OpenSource tutaj.
<garr> nie chodzi o wycieranie gęby - ogólnie bardzo mi się nie podobają ostatnie trendy
<garr> coraz więcej reklam
<ftpd> No ok. Ale reklamy nie przeczą idei FLOSS.
<garr> bez adblocka nie wiedziałbym co mam czytać
<gjm> Centrum oprogramowania też się na początku nie podobało.
<garr> i dla mnie mój system operacyjny był taką ostatnią ostoją prywatności
<garr> a teraz widzę że i to zaczyna się staczać na psy
<garr> w 12.10 kilka reklam od Amazona, w 14.10 reklamy na pulpicie jak w androidzie
<garr> tego się boję
<ftpd> W androidzie są reklamy na pulpicie?
<bastetmilo> Nie ma.
<ftpd> No właśnie aż zerknąłem.
<ftpd> I nie ma.
<ftpd> Btw. będę miał dziś nowy telefon.
<bastetmilo> jaki? jaki?
<bastetmilo> gejfona?
<ftpd> Nie. HTC One S :/
 * gjm nie ma i żyje
<garr> nie ma na pulpicie, ale są jak odpalisz jakąś aplikację i masz włączony internet ;)
<gjm> garr: Darmową.
<bastetmilo> garr: no halo. Appka z jakiegos powodu jest za darmo...
<ftpd> Cóż za idiotyczne uogólnienie.
<ftpd> _Część_ darmowych aplikacji, owszem, miewa reklamy.
<ftpd> Ale a) nie wszystkie; b) w żadnym wypadku nie 'na pulpicie'.
<ftpd> Pod iOS zresztą jest tak samo.
<garr> dobra, trochę się rozpędziłem z tym pulpitem
<garr> ale i tak trendy są niepokojące
<bastetmilo> Mnie ogólnie się podoba akcja z amazonem w Ubuntu.
<garr> że w moim prywatnym telefonie ktoś sobie pozwala na wyświetlanie reklam
<bastetmilo> garr: kupuj aplikacje w takim razie.
<bastetmilo> Nie będzie reklam.
<garr> jak mówiłem - nie chodzi mi o tego Amazona jako takiego, boję się tego, do czego to doprowadzi
<gjm> W Twoim prywatnym telefonie korzystaj z napisanych przez siebie, prywatnych aplikacji.
<ftpd> 10:47:53 |        garr   | że w moim prywatnym telefonie ktoś sobie pozwala na wyświetlanie reklam
<ftpd> Lol.
<ftpd> Dude, ja nie wiem, czy Ty trollujesz, czy naprawdę masz coś z głową.
<bastetmilo> garr: widzisz. Ja wiem, że oni za to dostaną kase - skoro dostaną kase, to beda mieli lepsza motywacje do pracy nad systemem. A to oznacza lepszy system.
<bastetmilo> Może moje myślenie jest naiwne, ale tak to widzę.
<mobileCookieM> może to taki antylinuksowy FUD z tymi reklamami Amazona
<ftpd> Lol, to One S jest szybsze niż mój gnex.
<gjm> Głodny programista to zły programista ;)
<bastetmilo> Własnie :)
<bastetmilo> za coś tą pizze trzeba kupić.
<bastetmilo> tę*
<ftpd> "tę", Dziubdziasku.
<garr> ehh, szkoda że już tego nie widzicie
<garr> że dzieje się coś złego
<ftpd> Kup nokię 3310. Tam oprócz napisu 'nokia' nie ma żadnych reklam.
<garr> służbową mam 3210 ;)
<gjm> Powiedziałem, masz wolny wybór. Za support też się płaci i co? Ktoś jest z tego powodu oburzony?
<gjm> Tzn. nie Ubuntu.
<gjm> My jesteśmy za darmo <;
<garr> ;)
<garr> chociaż tyle :P
<bastetmilo> I to jest piękne w Linuksie, że ja się nie podoba jedna dystrybucja, to można ją zmienić na inną :)
<bastetmilo> jak*
<ftpd> Wikipedia też jest za darmo. I też Larry Walsh nawala co jakiś czas "personalnym apelem" DAJ MI PINIONDZA.
<bastetmilo> no :)
<ftpd> Bo za darmo, tak naprawdę, to nawet w ryj nie dają.
<garr> to, że coś jest OpenSource a to, że coś jest za darmo to jeszcze nie to samo
<ftpd> No ale to Ty zacząłeś o tym OpenSource.
<ftpd> A my Ci tłumaczymy, jak bardzo to irrelewantne.
<garr> a Ty kończysz na wikipedii
<gjm> Poza tym te reklamy pewnie będzie można jakoś spatchować ;)
<gjm> If you know what I mean.
<ftpd> Te w Kindlu można wyłączyć kasując jeden katalog.
<garr> gjm: tak, można je wywalić z 12.10
<ftpd> Te w aplikacjach androidowych - kupując wersje płatne.
<ftpd> Jak kogoś boli, niech ZAPŁACI. Proste.
<garr> ale chodzi mi o to, że w przyszłości się to może zmienić
<ftpd> Nie rozumiem płaczu 'bo nie mam za darmo'. Nie rozumiem wzbraniania się przed zapłaceniem developerowi, jeśli robi świetną robotę.
<gjm> Ciekawe co byś powiedział jak to Ty byś tym zarządzał i brakowałoby Ci kasy.
<garr> szczerze? nie wyobrażam sobie instalacji firefoksa z reklamami
<ftpd> Ot, taki gReader na androida. Nie bolą mnie małe, nieinwazyjne reklamy na dole. Ale zapłaciłem im wielkie piniondze, całe 16,34 PLN, bo uważam, że to świetny soft i należy im się dotacja.
<ftpd> Zapłaciłem, bo chciałem _wesprzeć_ developera. A nie, bo chciałem ukryć reklamy, obie.
<ftpd> I nie, nie defekuję pieniędzmi. Mam wieczne problemy pod koniec miesiąca, 16.34 to fajki i piwo. Ale sorry. Chciałem wesprzeć.
<gjm> ;)
<jacekowski> ftpd: pierwsza literka FLOSS oznacza free
<ftpd> jacekowski: Ale może oznaczać 'as a speech', a nie 'as a beer'.
<jacekowski> ftpd: wiec reklamy sie nie zgadzaja z FLOSS moim zdaniem
<jacekowski> garr: ubuntu mialo sporo komercyjnych rzeczy
<jacekowski> garr: i niewolnych
<garr> skype, flash
<garr> wiadomo
<garr> ale tego nikt nie narzucał
<ftpd> Reklam też nikt nie narzuca (tych w androidzie).
<garr> teraz na stronkach projektów OpenSource jest po prostu button paypala albo coś w tym stylu
<garr> w przyszłości będą reklamy?
<garr> cienko to widzę
<gjm> No pewnie, zamiast używać Flasha używaj Gnasha który działa jakby chciał a nie mógł, ale jest wolny.
<ftpd> 11:01:23 |        garr   | w przyszłości będą reklamy?
<ftpd> Może poczekaj, aż rzeczywiście będą.
<garr> ok
<ftpd> Bo zamiast płakać nad rozlanym mlekiem płaczesz nawet zanim się krowa urodzi.
<garr> krowa już się urodziła, niestety
<jacekowski> ftpd: as speec to chyba L jest od libre
<jacekowski> speech*
<jacekowski> malo ludzi nadusza paypala
<gjm> Dobra, idę pograć w Morrowinda. BBL
<mobileCookieM> mnie się nie podoba, że Canonical flirtuje z Amazonem; według rms ten drugi to znany pracodawca sweatshopów
<jacekowski> i co z tego?
<jacekowski> dla mnie lepiej
<jacekowski> bo taniej
<mobileCookieM> podoba mi się licencja stosoeab
<mobileCookieM> ... stosowana przez developerów BSD: beerware; podoba ci się mój program/system? postaw mi piwo
<ftpd> nawet w .pl jest serwis do tego.
<ftpd> jastawiam.pl Ale nie znam nikogo, kto kiedykolwiek skorzystał.
<bastetmilo> OMG. Więc mogę komuś wirtualnie i na prawdę postawić piwo?
<ftpd> "na prawdę" to nie. Na bar możesz, naprawdę.
<bastetmilo> czemu ja nie mogę zapamiętać jak to się pisze :(
<bastetmilo> Hum. Wizardowi wiszę piwo :)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ja też mam z tym problem. Rozwiązałem to tak, że wiem, jak napisać "na pewno", a "naprawdę" pisze się inaczej.
<ftpd> ;-)
<Quintasan> $#@$#%@#$
<mobileCookieM> pl.wiktionary.org - to moja ulubiona strona odnośnie wątpliwości językowych
<jacekowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/1055766
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1055766 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "grep -R doesn't automatically search amazon" [Undecided,Invalid]
<gjm> Re.
<Xioshen> witam
<lisu> re
<lisu> opłaca się zamieniać e16 na e17?
<ftpd> e17 jest... zabawne.
<ftpd> Ale ja używałem za czasu wiecznej bety.
<ftpd> 2004-2008, co jakiś czas instalowalem.
<ftpd> Teraz podobno jest stable, lol.
<lisu> ftpd: podobno, na downloadzie ciagle e 16.999 widze ;]
<lisu> ftpd: o0... w 2007 też było 16.999 ... hehe tylko numerek po 999 mniejszy x] ;]
<Stirlitz> bastetmilo, daj jakiegoś maila
<Stirlitz> bastetmilo, i od wizarda jak masz.
<gjm> `seen Wizard
<Przekliniak> gjm: Wizard was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 week, 1 day, 8 hours, 17 minutes, and 46 seconds ago: <Wizard> Z resztą, omawiajcie se co chcecie.
<gjm> Ach, no tak.
<jacekowski> wizard chyba zrezygnowal
<jacekowski> 18:35 -!- 1 - #ubuntu-pl: ban *!*wziuuuu@*unaffiliated/wizard123 [by Wizard!~wziuuuu@unaffiliated/wizard123, 717854 secs ago]
 * lisu ziewa
<lisu> kurde, spac o tej poze?
<CookieM_> http://tinyurl.com/cdqumr3
<bastetmilo> Stirlitz: zlot@bastetmilo.pl
<CookieM_> podpis prezydenta Obamy na plakietce przytwierdzonej do łazika marsjańskiego Curiosity http://tnij.org/podpis_prez
<Biszkopcik> Vorbis^:
<Biszkopcik> nie znikaj co 5 minut
<tajwanuser> cze
<Lasoty> hej
#ubuntu-pl 2012-09-26
 * lisu ziewa
<lisu> powitać
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<mobileCookieM> bastetmilo: dzień dobry
 * bastetmilo jest chora
<mobileCookieM> illness happens
 * mobileCookieM dzielnie opiera się mikrobom
<ChaosEngine> bry
<Kiribati> witam
<Kiribati> muszępodzielić dysk na partycje dla archa
<Kiribati> gpartedem
<Kiribati> i chodzi mi konkretnie o to jakich partycji potrzebuje arch na komputerze 1024 mb ram i dysku 150 gb sata
<BlessJah> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Partitioning#How_big_should_my_partitions_be.3F
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6a27y4u> (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<Kiribati> no to czytam to właśnie
<BlessJah> to kanał wsparcia ubuntu, na wiki archa jest wszystko, co jest ci potrzebne
<Kiribati> i niby ma być swap, ale potem w tej sekcji how (...)be nie dają nic o swapie
<Kiribati> BlessJah właśnie nie ma
<Kiribati> w beginners guide to w ogóle nie ma np. /var
<Kiribati> tylko / które jest partycją roota z bootem, swap i /home
<BlessJah> swap 2GiB, boot jest opcjonalny, /var jest opcjonalny, ale musisz dać wtedy 20-25GiB na rootfs
<Kiribati> dzięki wielkie
<BlessJah> np
<Kiribati> a tej partycji root nadać 8300 atrybut czy jakiś inny?
<Kiribati> bo dla swapa dałem 8200 - linux swap, a dla root i home 8300 - linux filesystem
<Kiribati> niemniej jest też opcja ef02 - BIOS boot partition
<Kiribati> ale nie wiem czy to jest równoznaczne z atrybutem boot
<BlessJah> pytaj na kanale archa
<Kiribati> ogólnie na wiki archa w tutorialu używają cfdiska, którego ja nie wziąłem bo chciałem przerzucić się na gpt zamiast mbr
<BlessJah> jestem zajęty
<Kiribati> tam nie mogę się odezwać
<Kiribati> z niewiadomych przyczyn
<Drathir> bry...
<qermit> o/
<avalan> Biszkopt_Tel: 25GB na rootfs o_O?
<avalan> kurwa
<avalan> aj
<avalan> BlessJah: 25GB na rootfs?
<Biszkopt_Tel> Się wystraszylem...
<Biszkopt_Tel> :d
<BlessJah> język
<BlessJah> avalan: jeśli nie da oddzielnego /var, to /var/cache/pkg mu spuchnie po czasie
<leon124> witam
<BlessJah> s;/var/cache/pkg;/var/cache/pacman/pkg;
<avalan> BlessJah: i?
<avalan> cache paczek się czyści
<avalan> ja miałem zamontowany tam tmpfs to wiesz
<BlessJah> 20G	/var/cache/pacman/pkg/
<avalan> nie wiem po co Ci to
<BlessJah> po nic
<ftpd> BlessJah: Czemu nie kickujesz za przeklinanie już?
<BlessJah> jest kilka kobyłek, które czyszczę ręcznie (urbanterror-data waży 1GB)
<avalan> sam wyjde
<BlessJah> ftpd: bo wchodzę tak rzadko, że nie miałby kto odkickowywać
<ftpd> "odkickowywać"?
<ftpd> Aha.
<BlessJah> głupie pytanie, głupia odpowiedź
<ftpd> Jak Cię tak czytam, to w sumie dobrze, że "wchodzisz tak rzadko".
<BlessJah> jakbyś mnie czytał, zauważyłbyś że praktycznie nie stosuję kopów
<ftpd> Staram się omijać czytanie Ciebie.
<BlessJah> avalan: kilka razy zdarzyło mi się downgrade'ować pakiet, dlatego trzymam
<gjm> Odkickowywać, spoko.
<ftpd> Yup.
<ftpd> Durny dysk 120 GB mi się formatuje od 30 minut.
<ftpd> Co za głupi centos.
<ftpd> O!
<ftpd> Ruszył na jednym hoście.
<ftpd> ntp instaluje teraz od 5 min.
<ftpd> :P
<ftpd> Coś jest nie tak.
<avalan> BlessJah: masz archiwa
<BlessJah> wiem
<gjm> Ta.
<bastetmilo> On nie kickuje, to ja zaczne
<avalan> :<
<ftpd> Bolszewika goń goń goń.
<avalan> "strzel mu w skroń"?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ty masz androida?
<BlessJah> s60v3
<jacekowski> BlessJah: http://code.google.com/p/cuteauthenticator/
<jacekowski> BlessJah: OTP klucze
<jacekowski> BlessJah: to generuje
<jacekowski> BlessJah: mozesz sobie to ustawic przy pomocy google-authenticator komendy
<BlessJah> do czego to jest i po co?
<jacekowski> hasla jednorazowe
<jacekowski> generowane przez telefon
<BlessJah> do czego te hasła?
<jacekowski> do ssh
<jacekowski> tzn normalne haslo + jednorazowy klucz
<jacekowski> zamiast tych z otpw-gen
<jacekowski> bo tam trzeba te hasla pamietac i w ogole
<jacekowski> a tak to generuje normalnie telefonem na podstawie czasu
<jacekowski> jak rowniez do gmaila mozesz to uzywac
<BlessJah> nieglupie
<BlessJah> tylko nie wiem czy s60 beda wspierali, widze tam tylko ^3
<BlessJah> to jest tylko double-factor, czy tak jak teraz, jedno albo drugie?
<Markness> macie jakies pomysly na program konsolowy wykorzystujacy klasy w cpp? klasy na poziomie podstawowym bez dziedziczenia itp (szkola). Poki co zrobilem dzialania na wektorach..
<Lasoty> klasyk: wypożyczalnia samochodów.
<Markness> cos na poziomie low--, nauczyciel kazal zrobic klasy reprezentujace jakies figury geometryczne zeby mialy metody np liczace pole, oraz 4 wlasne "niebanalne" przyklady
<avalan> Markness: baza danych czegokolwiek
<avalan> no
<avalan> wypożyczalnia, nie zauważyłem
<Markness> no wlasnie tak rozkminiam, tyle ze chyba ze nie ma sensu tego gdziekolwiek zapisywac tylko bedzie pamietalo na czas programu
<Lasoty> Markness: jak macie klasy, to napewno mieliście zapis do pliku
<Lasoty> możesz to wykorzystać
<Markness> i tu sie myslisz ;)
<Markness> poziom nauczania w polskich szkolach ++
<Lasoty> zapoznaj się z funkcjami ifstream i ofstream (są oczywiście inne, ale te chyba najłatwiej użyć)
<Lasoty> na pewno zapunktujesz odczytem z pliku :)
<Markness> jest nadzieja ;p
<Markness> albo mi sie dostanie ze wybiegam poza program -.-
<Lasoty> Markness: http://adambyw.fm.interia.pl/wewy/splik.htm
<Lasoty> Markness: w bardzo przystępny sposób
<Markness> nie no ja nie widze w tym problemu ;d bo bym to zrobil ;d tylko sie zastanawiam czy jest sens
<Lasoty> Markness: To już od Ciebie zależy
<Markness> no wlasnie pisze, zobaczymy co z tego bedzie, dzieki ;)
<Zippa_Lux_Hipste> Hej.
<Zippa_Lux_Hipste> Wasz Remix Ubuntu jest fajny.
<bastetmilo> jaki nasz?
<Zippa_Lux_Hipste> ten Puchacz kurde
<bastetmilo> wiem, jak się nazywa ten remix, pytam się dlaczego napisałeś "Wasz".
<avalan> bo jest pod egidą ubuntu.pl ;f
<avalan> a poniekąd ten kanał i strona są powiązane
<Zippa_Lux_Hipste> oj tam oj tam , a 90 min kopiowanie sterów do windowsa na pendriva (powaliło XP)
<bastetmilo> Zippa_Lux_Hipste: nadal masz problem z pisaniem.
<Zippa_Lux_Hipste> Netbook.
<bastetmilo> No i?
<Zippa_Lux_Hipste> Mojej znajomej i zepsuta kropka
<bastetmilo> Nie obchodzi mnie to.
<Zippa_Lux_Hipste> Podaj definicje jak taki mądry poprawnego pisania.
<Belzebub> Zippa_Lux_Hipste: idź dissować peję!
<Belzebub> Zippa_Lux_Hipste: i zaczynaj nagrywać vlogi na youtube
<Zippa_Lux_Hipste> Osz ty.
<Zippa_Lux_Hipste> Piszę bloga i będzie recenzja tego remixu.
<Belzebub> Zippa_Lux_Hipste: mam się cieszyć czy płakać?
<Zippa_Lux_Hipste> 199 minut kopiowania sterów.
<Zippa_Lux_Hipste> 226 min xD
<Zippa_Lux_Hipste> :D
<Zippa_Lux_Hipste> xD
<Zippa_Lux_Hipste> http://www.spidersweb.pl/2012/09/pieklo-zamarzlo-ubuntu-wyswietla-reklamy.html
<Zippa_Lux_Hipste> OMG 70 min , a w folderze same *exe
<bastetmilo> Zippa_Lux_Hipste: chcesz znów dostać bana?
<gjm> Chce.
<Zippa_Lux_Hipste> Nie , za co podaj argument.
<gjm> Za darmo jak nie wiesz za co.
<Zippa_Lux_Hipste> A nie miałeś mi odpowiedzeć defnicję dobrego Pisania.
<gjm> bastetmilo: No i weź go zrozum.
<bastetmilo> gjm: ja go nie rozumiem.
<bastetmilo> Zippa_Lux_Hipste: to zdanie poprawnie powinno na przykład brzmieć: A nie miałaś mi podać definicji poprawnego pisania?
<bastetmilo> To jest jedna z opcji.
<bastetmilo> Zauważ też, w jaki sposób stawiamy spacje przy znakach interpunkcyjnych. _Za_ znakiem. Nie przed.
<bastetmilo> Widzisz to?
<lants> witam! chciałbym włączyć w moim unity (ubuntu 12.04) coś w rodzaju tradycyjnego menu-listy aplikacji. Jak to zrobić? Z góry dzięki za pomoc.
<Stirlitz> http://www.florian-diesch.de/software/classicmenu-indicator/
<CookieM_> lants wyloguj się i wybierz gnome classic
<lants> problem w tym, że Unity bardziej mi się podoba - głównie przez lepsze wykorzystanie przestrzeni pulpitu (np. menu aplikacji na samej górze... chyba "globalne menu" się to nazywa)
<lants> jedyne co mnie denerwuje to właśnie ten launcher który pokazuje mi ostatnio wybrane aplikacje i otwarte dokumenty
<CookieM_> w takim razie propozycja Stirlitza będzie jak znalazł
<lants> właśnie instaluję, dzięki Stirlitz
<beboj> jest jakis bluetooth manager na konsole?
<gjm> hcitool
<beboj> thx
<garr> czeo
<garr> mam pytanie
<garr> chodzi o launchpada
<garr> od dwóch dni nie mogę zsynchronizować repo na launchpadzie z repo właściwym
<garr> na githubie
<garr> wcześniej chodziło jak trza
<garr> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=XJG0eiq1
<garr> to jest log
<garr> ktoś wie co to jest?
<qermit> 2012-09-26 19:46:27 INFO    Unable to import branch because of limitations in Bazaar.
<qermit> 2012-09-26 19:46:27 INFO    The repository you are fetching from contains submodules, which are not yet supported.
<qermit> lanczpad używa bazara
<qermit> chyba
<qermit> github używa gita
<garr> no ja to wiem
<garr> ale jest opcja sychronizacji automatycznych
<garr> i repo z gita się ściąga do repo na launchpadzie
<garr> bzr
<qermit> może coś aktualizowali :E
<garr> i to działało ok od kilku tygodni
<garr> i nagle przestało
<qermit> garr: posałeś do supportu laczpada?
<garr> nie, ale wejdę im na irca zaraz i się popytam
<buharin> zna sie ktos na jawie?
<gjm> `g jawa
<Przekliniak> gjm: Jawa - Wookieepedia, the Star Wars Wiki: <http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Jawa>
<gjm> Chyba że chodzi Ci o to: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jawa
<kklimonda> buharin: zadanie właściwego pytania z reguły ma więcej sensu
<ftpd> Murzyn na Jawie jeździ po trawie.
<dweller> zjechaliście go jak burego psiaka
<gjm> Jaki raper.
<ftpd> Jestę bogię.
<gjm> Bugię.
<dweller> wię żę jestę
<ftpd> Wię rze nic nje wię.
<gjm> Lę filozofę.
<qermit> Laska Backi
<qermit> a może Las Kabacki
<ftpd> Kto z was ma ubuntu na desktopie?
<dweller> ja!
<dweller> miałem
<Stirlitz> Nastała niezręczna cisza.
<Stirlitz> Ja mam na laptopie.
<qermit> ftpd: ja mam w pracy
<qermit> na desktopie
<qermit> i na uczelni na desktopie
<qermit> a właściwie workstacji
<ftpd> "Gdzieś" to mnie nie ratuje.
<ftpd> Znajoma wsadziła se płytkę z 12.04 i zrobiła 'aktualizację' z 10.04. I teraz nie może się na stare konto zalogować.
<qermit> ftpd: niech odpali w trybie ratunkowyn (init=/bin/bash
<ftpd> Z konsoli się może zalogować.
<ftpd> Coś jest nie tak w jakichś dotfilesach chyba.
<gjm> Przenieś gdzieś konfigi i sprawdź.
<ftpd> No właśnie nie wiem, co może być popsute.
<qermit> ftpd: a logi sprawdzała?
<ftpd> Could not update ICEauthority file
<ftpd> No witam.
<qermit> no to w czym problem
<qermit> przecież to sie latwo naprawia
<ftpd> No już wiem.
<ftpd> Nie wiedziałem, że taki był komunikat.
<qermit> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1841457
<ftpd> Znajoma a) rozmawia do mnie przez fb; b) jest 'nieco' mało kumata w te klocki.
<qermit> :)
<gjm> Ja go chyba po prostu wywalałem (tzn. raz).
<qermit> ftpd: ładna?
<gjm> Ale to tylko chyba.
<ftpd> Nie.
<qermit> e to jej nie pomagaj :)
<qermit> chyba że przyniesie ci obiad
#ubuntu-pl 2012-09-27
<lisu> powitać
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<gjm> Cześć.
<ftpd> What's the story?
<ftpd> Morning glory.
<DeXTeD> Dobry
<DeXTeD> Wczoraj miałem 1 dzień urlopu z powodu studiów i... dzisiaj mam drugi poniedziałek... :/
<DeXTeD> Za pomocą sshfs montuje katalog, problem w tym, że sshfs wysypuje się za każdym razem jak TP padnie i zmieni IP, ktoś ma pomysł jak to fixnąć żeby nie trzeba było ubijać procesu? Może jakiś inny sposób montowania przez ssh?
<jacekowski> nie da sie
<DeXTeD> :/ bo jak padnie sshfs to wszystkie programy zawiesza tak, że czasami nawet 9 nie da sie ich ubić.
<jacekowski> no bo wisza na IO
<lisu> siema czym obejrzeć psd pod linuxem?
<lisu> tak na szybko tylko podgląd potrzebuje
<pakos> gimpem?
<lisu> pakos: nie idzie gimpem ;/
<lisu> pewnie jakiejs wtyczki mi brak
<pakos> to chyba jakas stara wersja
<lisu> gimpa mam 2.6.12 - > stara
<pakos> od 2.7 bodajze otweira psd
<lisu> a tam, nie ważne juz, tylko 1 plik miałem sprawdzic, ale co tam ;p
<pakos> chcesz to ci moge otworzyc i dac exporta do czegos normalnego
<lisu> spoko nie dzieki
<pakos> ok
<jacekowski> gimp otwiera psd
<jacekowski> ale slabo
<lisu> 2.6.12 w ogole nie otwiera, Error loading PSD file: Unsupported color mode: CMYK
<mateusz> irfanview odmyka, działa bez problemu pod Wine
<mateusz> niezastąpiony jak dotąd wg mnie
<bastetmilo> Ja podgląda plików psd mam we Writerze :>
<bastetmilo> podgląd*
<Guest16816> Coś ten mi nick psuje się.
<Guest16816> Filmy z Youtube mają niebieski odcień
<mobileCookieM> włącz akcelerację sprzętową w ustawieniach flasha (ppm)
<Guest16816> Jak to mam zrobić.
<mobileCookieM> prawy przycisk myszy
<Guest16816> gdzie
<bastetmilo> Guest16816: na filmie
<mobileCookieM> na obszarze wyświetlania filmu
<Guest16816> nom jestem
<Guest16816> i gdzie to jest
<Guest16816> naprawiłem
<TheNumb> Ale on fajny, naprawił.
<tajwanuser> cze
<lisu> re
<bastetmilo> lisu: pewnie juz po ptokach, ale psd możesz podglądnąć we writerze
<lisu> bastetmilo: thx, nie wpadłem na to;]
<lisu> ale masz racje, juz po "ptokach"
<Psychociek> Witam - ubuntu mi sie od rana w³±czyæ: jest tylko czarny ekran z kursorem
<lisu> `utf
<gjm> lisu: Nie działa.
<Psychociek> mam dostêp do zasobów dysku na którym jest zainstalowane, na przyk³ad ¿eby poszukaæ jakiego¶ loga..
<lisu> gjm: a co to to? chory?
<gjm> Psychociek: Ustaw kodowanie UTF-8 albo nie używaj polskich znaków.
<gjm> lisu: Nie wiem właśnie.
<Psychociek> sory!
<Psychociek> (windows, heh)
<ntat> witam
<Psychociek> jakis pomysl?
<lisu> Psychociek: przeciez windows nie jest taki zły... swoim zwieszaniem się i co chwile psuciem wiele osób karmi... x]
<karagal> Witam
<Psychociek> przyznam szczerze, ze strasznie sie zdziwilem, ale to chyba wczorajsz update'y
<Psychociek> a robota czeka, heh
<gjm> A wczoraj działało?
<lisu> Psychociek: jeszcze raz bo nic nie zrozumiałem.
<Psychociek> dzialalo, dzia
<Psychociek> *lalo
<gjm> Odpal rescue i zobacz czy działa.
<Psychociek> masz na mysli recovery?
<gjm> Nie.
<Psychociek> dostep do linii polecen mam, ale GUI nie chce sie zaladowac
<gjm> No to daj startx i powiedz co Ci wypluło.
<Psychociek> no to musze zrestartowac maszyne - z/w
<karagal> panowie... bylo gdzies walkowane - flash i filmiki na yt przebarwione na niebiesko?
<bastetmilo> karagal: było dziś
<gjm> nVidia pewnie?
<karagal> TAAA
<karagal> sory za caps
<gjm> Od kiedy są zabarwione?
<bastetmilo> 15:01 < mobileCookieM> włącz akcelerację sprzętową w ustawieniach flasha (ppm)
<bastetmilo> 15:01 < Guest16816> Jak to mam zrobić.
<bastetmilo> 15:02 < mobileCookieM> prawy przycisk myszy
<bastetmilo> 15:03 < Guest16816> gdzie
<bastetmilo> 15:06 < bastetmilo> Guest16816: na filmie
<karagal> dzieki bardzo
<karagal> mam to od jakis 3 mcy ale jakos nie spieszylo sie
<ntat> Miałem tak na Windowsie
<lisu> karagal: lol, to poczekaj jeszcze troche  ;] w kolejnym LTS napewno naprawią hehehe
<karagal> moze i poczekam na innych serwisach dziala normalnie :>
<gjm> bastetmilo: I to działało?
<bastetmilo1> zrobilam sobie ctrl-z na irssi
<bastetmilo1> jak mam je przywrocic?
<gjm> fg
<karagal> screen - x?
<Psychociek> kurcze, jednak dziala tylko recovery, nic innego. musze niestety leciec, pozniej zagladne! dzieki!
<bastetmilo1> dzieki :)
<karagal> btw cos irc chyba umiera
<lisu> irc? no way dude
<lisu> gg prędzej
<karagal> pamietam z 3 lata temu to grubo ponad 100 chlopa tu siedzialo
<gjm> No a teraz 82
<lisu> karagal: no widzisz, a teraz 50, ale 2 kobiety ;]
<lisu> hehe
<karagal> 2 babki hmm skuces!
<bastetmilo> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/384472_3428262359942_78545080_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cev59jb> (at fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net)
<karagal> to jest te rowno uprawnienie:>
<gjm> bastetmilo: http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/483312_331864970230016_429732303_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d6ea4ly> (at sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net)
<bastetmilo> gjm: ale na moim sa moje :)
<gjm> Oj tam.
<karagal> lisu: a kobiete mechanika widziales?
<lisu> karagal: na własne oczy czy przez szło CRT'ka ;) ?
<karagal> na wlasne wga sie nie liczy:>
<lisu> karagal: nie było mi dane, natomiast widziałem duzo przypadków, z krótych wynika, że kobiety te powinny jednak pilnować domowego ogniska niż zasiadać za kierownicą.
<karagal> lisu:  ja wczoraj widzialem kobiete na kompresorowni pani mechanik wysmarowana smarem i mowila do rzeczy ! normalnie bylem pod duzym wrazeniem.
<karagal> baby zaczynaja faktycznie byc rowne z chlopami
<lisu> karagal: nom, bywa, dobrze, byle by w sypialni pozostały kobietami x]
<karagal> tu wyboru chyba nie maja:>
<karagal> aczkolwiek z pania mechanik moglo by byc ciekawie :>
<lisu> hehe
<bastetmilo> tia.
<lisu> oho, jest głos kobiecy, podważający wszystko
<karagal> bastetmilo to pani?
<bastetmilo> Tak.
<karagal> z wypowiedzi wnioskuje, ze nie mechanik?:)
<bastetmilo> web developer
<karagal> no to sry jesli urazilem:>
<lisu> bastetmilo: a jak nazwać, kogoś, kto się zajmuje od przelutowaniem płyt głownych/rebailing do web devel, erp systems, przez cpp, asembler, bash, windows ad, naprawe lapów i pudeł,... adminowanie siecia, i tworzeniem dokumentacji it,.. eee co tam jeszcze... ?
<karagal> lisu:  informatykiem!
<lisu> tfu, wypluj te słowa
<karagal> wiem wiem nazwac programiste informatykiem to jak doktora znachorem ale tak jest na papierze
<lisu> informatyk nie potrafi polutować pwm'a na 555 ;p
<karagal> lisu:  to jest informatyk z lat 90 teraz macie wiecej obowiazkow:>
<lisu> karagal: a zarobki takie same
<karagal> to trzeba firme zmienic nie zawod
<lisu> rwać nać, muszę szefa nieco uświadomić x]
<karagal> na ty z nim przejdz mi pomoglo :>
<lisu> karagal: podkarpacie, ... chyba nie musze wiecej dodawac
<bastetmilo> lisu: mój facert jest informatykiem i to potrafi.
<karagal> fakt ja slaskie
<bastetmilo> facet*
<karagal> lisu z 2 szefami na ty przeszedlem i 2 razy prace zmienialem:>
<lisu> hehehe
<lisu> dobre
<karagal> per ty ..uju
<lisu> karagal: domyśliłem się
<karagal> teraz mam w miare lajt w pracy nikt mnie nie kontroluje
<lisu> karagal: wyobraź sobie, ze kolenego po tobie "mógł" -> nie twierdze, ze lepiej wynagrodził
<karagal> raczej watpliwe
<lisu> chyba ze faktycznie taki ch był
<karagal> takiego debila jak ja znalesc trudno jest
<lisu> karagal: uwirz mi, strzel 2 razy, 3 odezwie się
<karagal> bylem przy paru rozmowach na "mojego" nastepce i wiem jak rynek wyglada
<karagal> w gazetach pisza ze o jedne miejsce sie z 20 chlopa bije a na te 20 z 3 sie nadaje
<lisu> nom, a miedzy dwoma można wybierać
<lisu> znam temat
<lisu> jeden kulawy, drugi powolny
<karagal> tych juz poninelem:>
<lisu> ale wiedzę odpowiednią tylko promil ma
<karagal> na 20 3 jest zdatnych do pracy ale albo im warunki nie odpowiadaja albo pija
<karagal> zawsze znajdziesz chetnego do pracy ale szefostwo mysli inaczej\
<karagal> licza na goscia z kilkuletnim doswiadczeniem - nie experta bo ten sie ceni - ktory bedzie robil za miske zupy
<karagal> zamiast zebrac jakiegos goscia zaraz po szkole dac mu dobra kase taki bedzie pracowal i bedzie wierny firmie
<karagal> i taki typ jest bez tzw zlych nawykow
<lisu> co roku podwyzka, ... i sie pracownika wychowa
<karagal> taa
<karagal> nawet nie co roku na starcie dac mu z 3 tysiaczki
<karagal> z 5 lat jest z glowy gosc
<lisu> no w sumie, cos w tym jest, ale jak jest jakis kumaty to ci rzuci w 2 lata i poszuka nowej roboty, pokaze, ze w poprzedniej zarabial tyle i kto wie
<bastetmilo> 3 tysiaki, nono.
<lisu> znowu trzeba bedzie szukac
<karagal> lisu:  w cv mozesz napisac bog wie ile menager ma  na dane stanowisko do ilus i nie przeszkoczysz\
<karagal> bastetmilo: no 3 tysiaczki to taka kwota imo graniczna
<lisu> cv to cv, nie kazdy wszytko pisze, a wiekszosc pisze za duzo
<lisu> chyba netto
<karagal> lisu:  czy tam brutto to graniczna
<bastetmilo> karagal: na jakim stanowski?
<karagal> niewem jak w IT w mechanice graniczna
<karagal> bastetmilo: niewiem jakie tam web developerzy np na serwisant- mechanik
<lisu> dzis aby zarabiac w it trzeba być "konsultantem" albo bardzo dobrym w dziedzinie iformatyki i nowych tech.
<karagal> lisu:  mechaniika tez ciezki kawalek chleba aczkolwiek da sie wyzyc
<bastetmilo> aa. Serwisant-mechanik to rozumiem. Ciężki kawałek chleba i takie tam.
<lisu> karagal: zapisz moje słowa, mechanika jeszcze wróci do łask.
<karagal> lisu:  bardziej pod elektromechanike czy tam mechatronike to juz podlazi
<karagal> bastetmilo no ciezki masz maszyne za pareset tysiakow i przez jakis byle blad mozesz ja uszkodzic powaznie
<bastetmilo> rozumiem.
<karagal> i rynek tez trudny
<lisu> karagal: w każdej dziedzinie jest postęp, wyobraź sobie, że już teraz są materiały takie, które mechanikom się nie śniły, a jakby mieli je lata temu, to już byśmy na marsie sadzili zboże ;]
<karagal> taaa dawniej wystarczyl mlotek
<karagal> w elektronice oklepac lampy
<lisu> karagal: ręczny impulsator kinetyczny ;)
<karagal> pulsownik kinetyczny z interfejsem trzonkowym:>
<lisu> też
<lisu> ... z naprowadzaczem trzonkowym
<karagal> infomatyka kiedys byla fajniejsza
<lisu> nom, w tetrisa się grało ;]
<lisu> dosa się hakowało
<CookieM_> interfejs trzonkowy, to mi z czymś kojarzy: http://tnij.org/wczucie
<karagal> zeby byc bogiem wystarczylo zrestartowac win95:>
<lisu> karagal: pamiętam, jak w asm napisałem 2 progsy z wykorzystaniem int13h
<lisu> ;]
<karagal> asembler?
<lisu> wystarczyło 512b pierwszych dysku, aby położyć serwer z NT
<lisu> informatyk u nas się za głowę złapał
<jacekowski> karagal: ja most za 30 milionow funtow programowalem
<karagal> wow
<jacekowski> od takich spraw masz ubezpieczenie
<lisu> jacekowski: i nie małą składkę ;]
<karagal> jacekowski: wyzsza szkola jazdy chyba - ja skromnie programuje tylko atmelki
<jacekowski> wiec tak na prawde odpowiedzialnosc nie jest az tak powazna
<jacekowski> a nawet, o ile calosc to sa miliony
<jacekowski> szansa zrobienia strat od razu na miliony jest znikoma
<lisu> jacekowski: nie mniej jednak wiedza jest coś warta.
<karagal> bardziej chyba znajomosci
<jacekowski> nie
<lisu> karagal: chya w polszy
<jacekowski> znajomosc sprzetu jak juz
<jacekowski> ale jesli chodzi o wiedze
<karagal> lisu:  wiesz na sporo osb co mogla by cos zrobic robi to garstka
<jacekowski> to fizyka na poziomie gimnazjum
<jacekowski> karagal: nie bardzo
<jacekowski> karagal: u mnie firma wezmie kazdego z ulicy co cos umie
<lisu> jacekowski: gdzie i kiedy sie stawic na rozmowe?
<karagal> jacekowski:  ooo takiej firmy to ze swieca szukac
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> lisu: ale umiesz PLC programowac
<karagal> (ja umiem):>
<jacekowski> jakie
<lisu> jacekowski: mooeler i siemens ale tylko podstawa, drabinka + netbus nieco
<karagal> simensy es 7
<jacekowski> tylko?
<jacekowski> i ktore s7 dokladnie?
<karagal> tylko te wkladalem do maszyn
<tehora> cześć mam wielką prośbę, jakbyście mogli wypełnić (jak ktoś wtedy jeszcze nie robił) moją ankietę do magisterki (zajmuje 10-15 minut góra) byłabym wdzięczna http://bit.ly/ankietaWiOO
<lisu> s7 to miałem do zabawy, ale nic poważnego nie robiłem na nich
<jacekowski> no wlasnie
<jacekowski> takich ludzi ktorzy PLC na oczy widzieli i jakies tam zaprogramowali to jest na peczki
<jacekowski> kogos komu mozna dac projekt i zrobi sam nie ma
<karagal> jacekowski:  tak masz racje ale z 2 strony ludzi ktory powinni w nich smigac tez za duzo nie trzeba w poronaniu do np masarzy
<lisu> jacekowski: panie, bo to sprzęt trzeba znać, ktoś, kto 2 lat nie robił przy tym, nie ruszy z tematem, ja miałem kilka miechów przyjemności, ale poszedłem w sieci, a nie w automatykę
<jacekowski> u nas masz S7-300 400 1200 (programowane w CFC dosyc czesto (wiekszosc ludzi o tym nawet nie slyszala)), AB SLC z micrologixami + 5000 controllogix glownie (z SIL3 kontrolerami), do tego mitsubishi
<jacekowski> a czasem sie zdarzy ze trzeba cos zmienic/naprawic na czyms co ma S5 albo toshibe stara
<jacekowski> http://gallery.jacekowski.org/v/Poole/DSC_3241.JPG.html
<jacekowski> i ostatecznie takie cos wychodzi
<jacekowski> http://gallery.jacekowski.org/v/Poole/DSC_3245.JPG.html
<karagal> jacekowski: SFC jak to wyglada?
<jacekowski> tam jest lacznie prawie 2000 I/O
<karagal> omg
<jacekowski> z czego czesc jest 10km dalej
<lisu> oj tam, nie takie się widziało
<karagal> to chyba cale linie produkcyjne?
<jacekowski> karagal: CFC
<jacekowski> karagal: jeden most
<jacekowski> karagal: podobne do SFC ale nie do konca
<karagal> przerasta mnie to
<karagal> to chyba ld te takie ze ---(q1)
<lisu> karagal: lol ;] trosze bardziej skomplikowane ;]
<jacekowski> kawalki sa proste
<karagal> lisu:  chodzi o symbolike
<lisu> wiem
<jacekowski> takie ze wlasnie masz |-[ ]-----( )-|
<lisu> drabinkowa
<jacekowski> i tyle
<karagal> w tym jaks drobnice jestem w stanie napisac
<jacekowski> ale sa kawalki gdzie to nie jest tak proste
<jacekowski> mamy juz 2 praktykantow
<jacekowski> gowno umieja
<karagal> jacekowski:  mi dobrze w komresorach jest
<lisu> dawno temu... coś w tym próbowalem, nawet się udało, ale później projekt do kosza i pozamiatane
<jacekowski> no i do tego sa wycieczki za granice
<jacekowski> na takie zadupia jak norwegia, katar, arabia saudyjska, niemcy
<lisu> jacekowski: wytłumacz takiemu praktykantowi logikę ... hehe prędzej kota nauczysz do muszli robić
<jacekowski> kilka lat temu nawet ktos do polski jechal
<jacekowski> do fabryki kokakoli
<lisu> lol, a od nas wysyłają gyor/bratysława niemcy,  x]
<jacekowski> azerbejdzan
<karagal> hmmm i wszyscy zarabiaja:.
<lisu> dupa tam, niemiec poszedł by do roboty, ale za 3 takie delegacje, a tutaj nas z polski B wysyłają za grosze
<karagal> lisu:  a teraz wyobraz sobie ze ludzie niewiedza co to trojkat gwiazda a chca byc elektrykami:>
<lisu> karagal: mało tego, ludzie nie wiedzą, że się nie mierzy prądu w gniazdku, a jednak później nowy miernik idą i kupują ;]
<jacekowski> mierzy sie mierzy
<jacekowski> prad zwarciowy sie mierzy
<karagal> przy zwarciu
<jacekowski> przypomnial mi sie kawal o bacy i kocie
<karagal> jacekowski:  faktycznie miernikiem z casto nie zmierzysz
<jacekowski> http://smieszne-dowcipy.frui.pl/goralskie/Siedzi_baca_przed_chalupa_i_pierze.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/brkgbuz> (at smieszne-dowcipy.frui.pl)
<jacekowski> ten o
<jacekowski> karagal: takie mierniki nie sa tak zle jak ludzie mowia
<karagal> jacekowski: prad max do 10 a bez szczypiec sa:>
<lisu> jacekowski: od kiedy w domu mieszkalnym mierzy się prąd zwarciowy?
<lisu> miernikiem z tesco za 30 pln?
<jacekowski> nie takim
<jacekowski> sa specjalne mierniki do tego
<karagal> lisu:  mierzysz zwarcie przy testach instalacjii
<jacekowski> co mierza impedancje petli zwarcia
<jacekowski> i prad zwarciowy
<jacekowski> przy instalacji
<jacekowski> wymagany dokument jak jest nowa instalacja
<jacekowski> i co kilka lat
<jacekowski> chyba co 10
<lisu> a panie to nie powodujesz zwarcia przy tych pomiarach ;]
<jacekowski> lisu: tak jakby
<jacekowski> lisu: to mierzy spadek napiecia na kabelkach
<karagal> jacekowski:  nowe przepisy wymagaja w domach roznicowek/
<jacekowski> tzn. ciagnie 10-100A
<jacekowski> w zaleznosci od miernika
<lisu> jacekowski: ale to są inne pomiary, wynik w mega ohmach ;]
<jacekowski> niektore robia pomiar przy 30mA
<jacekowski> lisu: pojedynczych omach
<karagal> ?
<lisu> 30mA to różnicówka
<jacekowski> lisu: dlatego niektore mierza przy 30mA
<lisu> wg normy
<lisu> a to drogie już
<jacekowski> lisu: zeby nie wywalic roznicowki jak robisz pomiar L do PE
<karagal> lisu:  zalezy gdzie ta roznicowka:>
<lisu> ale nie moja działka
<jacekowski> lisu: maksymalna impedancja petli zwarcia dla TN-S to 0.5Ohm
<lisu> P-PE -TNS TNCS, w zależnosci od układu, tu zwylke układ T-T
<jacekowski> nie pamietam dla TT
<jacekowski> musialbym ksiazke wyciagnac
<jacekowski> lisu: pomiar tego polega na tym ze miernik mierzy napiecie, i potem zaczyna ciagnac prad i mierzy wtedy znowu napiecie
<lisu> nie moja działka, swego czasu znałem normy, itd itp, ale człowiek ma zaletę zapominanai ;]
<jacekowski> lisu: a R=U/I
<jacekowski> prad jest znany, U jest zmierzone
<karagal> prawo loma
<lisu> jacekowski: nie wychodz z domu bez łoma
<jacekowski> R sie liczy
<lisu> jacekowski: oj tam myśmuy % liczyli na akademikach ;]
<lisu> promile to co poniektórzy dnia następnego x]
<jacekowski> miernikiem z tesco tez to w sumie zmierzysz
<jacekowski> tylko trzeba wiedziec jak
<jacekowski> i miec jakies obciazenie
<karagal> jacekowski:  przy zalozeniu ze zrodlo ma taka moc:>
<jacekowski> karagal: przy instalacjach domowych ma wystarczajaco duzo mocy
<jacekowski> typowa instalacja domowa ma 1kA
<jacekowski> gdzie transformator za oknem ma 100
<lisu> domki jednorodzinne to samograj
<karagal> jacekowski:  dzieki tego to niewiedzialem
<jacekowski> lisu: wymagania sa dosyc scisle
<jacekowski> lisu: elektryk z uprawnieniami nie ma prawa nie zrobic pomiarow i oddac instalacji ze zlymi wynikami
<lisu> jacekowski: chyba tam ;]
<jacekowski> w PL
<jacekowski> to sa zharmonizowane normy w calej EU
<lisu> ale nie no, u nas masz racje, tych co znam, przestrzegają tego
<karagal> 1000A to silnik 500 kW mozna podpiac :>
<lisu> karagal: bezedeura
<karagal> jak bzura?
<lisu> 500kW to masz moc pobieraną przez silnik
<lisu> 0.5 MW
<lisu> pokaż mi taki silnik
<karagal> silnik 75 kw bierze ze 140 A przy obciazeniu
<lisu> tyle to mają generatory wiatrowe
<lisu> ale nie silniki
<lisu> nie widziałem na oczy takiego silnika
<karagal> lisu:  zrobic ci jakies fotki?
<lisu> karagal: chętnie bym zerknął.
<jacekowski> do mostu mamy 1500A
<karagal> jutro bede przy maszynie 110 powinna brac ok 200 220 a na fazie
<jacekowski> wlasny transformator z 11kV
<lisu> 11kV jest taki standard?
<lisu> nie spotkałem się
<jacekowski> lisu: ja widzialem takie co ciagna 2MW
<jacekowski> silniki
<jacekowski> zasilane z 6.6kV
<jacekowski> elektrownie wiatrowe sa malutkie w porownaniu do normalnej elektrowni
<lisu> jacekowski: za krótko żyje, co prawda słyszałem linię 750kV, byłem na polu probierczym 110kV podczas pracy, zakładałem uziom na 60kV, ale silnika nie widziałem 2MW.
<jacekowski> zaraz znajde zdjecie
<jacekowski> znaczy sie
<jacekowski> telefon
<karagal> jacekowski: uproszczony wzor na 3 fazowy silkik ilosc kw x2 = amperki?
<jacekowski> zalezy
<jacekowski> ale bardzo uproszczony tak
<karagal> bo kolega nie wierzy ze silniczek 75 kw do 140 a bierze
<lisu> panowie, a co robią elektryki po pracy?
<lisu> idą na herbatkę...
<lisu> z prądem ;]
<karagal> he he herbatka z pradem:>
<jacekowski> http://gallery.jacekowski.org/v/Poole/DSC_3274.JPG.html
<jacekowski> tu widac kawalek silnika 132kW
<jacekowski> jakies 15m pod woda
<lisu> pompowo szczytowa?
<jacekowski> most
<lisu> a ha.
<jacekowski> i to olej pompuje
<jacekowski> takich jest 4
<lisu> nie wnikam w jakim celu
<jacekowski> zeby most podniesc
<karagal> 4 pompki napedzane 134kw silnikiem?
<jacekowski> bo to 140t stali jest
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> 4 silniki 132kW
<karagal> i 4 p-py?
<jacekowski> i 4 pompki
<karagal> jacekowski: kto to serwisuje?
<lisu> aaa, kojarze, to ten tego podnoszony most mówisz... a to juz chyba kojarze.
<jacekowski> jak na razie nikt
<lisu> hydraulika jest dość niezawodna.
<karagal> da sie jakos na takie fuszki wkrecic?
<jacekowski> ta jest niemiecka
<jacekowski> karagal: moja firma bierze, jak umiesz PLC programowac
<karagal> lisu:  okresowo raz w roku musisz zalac nowym hydrolem
<karagal> jacekowski:  chodzi mi o jakas mechaniczna robote nie plc bo chyba programisci nie zalewaja ukladow olejem?
<jacekowski> to nie moja firma robila
<jacekowski> my robilismy cala elektryke
<jacekowski> i PLC
<jacekowski> i sterowanie ta hdraulika
<jacekowski> ale sama hydraulika to juz niemcy
<karagal> wlasnie mi chodzi o mechaniczna strone
<jacekowski> i strasznie gowniane to bylo
<jacekowski> jak kazdy inny niemiecki produkt
<lisu> jacekowski: ++
<karagal> jacekowski:  czyli w razie awarii przyjedzie gosc stwierdzi ze sterowanie nadrzedne i was targaja:>
<jacekowski> najpierw nas
<jacekowski> a my potem mowimy ze to hydraulika
<karagal> a elektrozawor/zamek to juz hydraulik czy elektryk?
<lisu> siema szkodnik
<szkodnik> hello
<jacekowski> karagal: jak 24V do zaworu dochodza to nie nasz problem
<karagal> yhym
<szkodnik> wlasnie poznalam brata mojego wspollokatora
<szkodnik> w momencie, kiedy wchodzilam do miezkania on wychodzil z lazienki... zapomnial recznika
<lisu> szkodnik: współczujemy
<karagal> czyli cewka to wina hydraulikow:>
<lisu> szkodnik: wiedziałem ze cos pikantnego wyciągniesz
<jacekowski> karagal: tak
<szkodnik> nie ma to jak zrobic na kims pierwsze wraznie w ten sposob ;)
<jacekowski> szkodnik: widze ze sie cieszysz
<lisu> hehehehe
<CookieM_> szkodnik, cewkę było widać
<CookieM_> ?
<karagal> jacekowski: no to fajna prace masz
<lisu> hehe
<szkodnik> CookieM_, bylo :D
<karagal> pewnie w kodzie jest obsluga i osoby error code dla wypalonej ceweczki to serwis przez internet
<szkodnik> CookieM_, wszystko bylo widac..
<jacekowski> karagal: nie ma internetu
<szkodnik> nastepnym razem zrobie zdjecie, specjalnie dla ciebie
<karagal> hmm przy takiej instalacji nie robicie jakiegos reportowania zdalnego?
<karagal> ojacie
<jacekowski> karagal: nie, nikt nie podlaczy mostu do publicznej sieci
<CookieM_> szkodnik, dziękuję, będę zobowiązany
<karagal> to w maszynach budowlanych sie spotkalem ze ze jak sie motogodziny koncza serwis sms'a dostawal
<jacekowski> karagal: sms niewiele da
<jacekowski> karagal: rownie dobrze moga przez telefon odczytac
<karagal> w sumie tak pewnie madrzejsi odemnie to projektowali
<jacekowski> szansa awarii ktora mozna naprawic zdalnie jest znikoma
<jacekowski> bo awarii sprzetowej nie naprawie zdalnie
<karagal> ale przy diagnozie ze po stronie niemcow to jaknabardziej
<jacekowski> karagal: to jest blad
<jacekowski> ktorego ludzie na miejscu moga odczytac
<karagal> yhym
<jacekowski> a poza tym, jest jeszcze kwestia tego, ze placa nam za wycieczke
<jacekowski> i mi placa
<jacekowski> za wycieczke i za mile dodatkowo
<jacekowski> bo wlasnym autem jezdze
<karagal> z ciekawosci ile chlopa na awarie jedzie?
<jacekowski> zalezy
<jacekowski> dosyc czesto1
<jacekowski> 1
<karagal> no to juz nie fajnie
<jacekowski> chyba ze z gory wiadomo ze elektryka potrzeba
<jacekowski> ale jak nie wiadomo co do konca jest to najpierw jedzie 1
<karagal> glownie co trasy kablowe sie niszcza? czy bardziej sterowniki?
<jacekowski> roznie
<jacekowski> na moscie jak byl jeszcze tymczasowy swiatlowod
<jacekowski> polozony na dno po prostu
<jacekowski> to zerwali swiatlowod
<jacekowski> albo ptak nasral na czujnik
<jacekowski> czujnik niby metal ma wykrywac
<jacekowski> a gowno tez wykryl
<karagal> hahaha
<karagal> ptak nafaszerowany olowiem
<karagal> czujki z czego bierzecie?
<jacekowski> ze sklepu
<jacekowski> roznie
<karagal> jakiej firmy*
<jacekowski> byly AB ale pomimo tego ze byly IP67 to je slona woda i wszystko zezerala
<jacekowski> a teraz to nie wiem w sumie na co zmienili
<karagal> i jeszcze jedne pytanko boli jechac 1000 km by zmienic czujnik?
<jacekowski> 300km w jedna strone tylko
<jacekowski> karagal: 45p za mile placone
<jacekowski> a to jest tylko 2:30-3h
<karagal> yhym to w usa robisz ?\
<jacekowski> UK
<karagal> tez sa mile?
<jacekowski> tak
<karagal> ja raz katowice->suwalki jechalem by pi..uderzyc przekazniczkiem
<jacekowski> teraz robote robilem
<jacekowski> w lokalnej fabryce mebli
<jacekowski> maszyna raz dzialala raz nie dzialala
<jacekowski> a czasami sie dziwnie zachowywala
<jacekowski> niewiele dokumentacji
<jacekowski> a ta co byla to po wlosku
<jacekowski> 2 dni prawie mi zeszlo zeby znalezc ze problem jest z stycznikiem
<karagal> a niby oczywiste
<jacekowski> jak mi sie udalo wyciagnac troche wiecej dokumentacji od producenta, odpalilem google translate
<jacekowski> i problem znalazlem w 2h
<jacekowski> bez tego, nie wiem ile by mi to zajelo
<jacekowski> i najgorsza byla ta losowosc dzialania/niedzialania
<karagal> to co bylo ze stcznikiem umieral czy klapal?
<jacekowski> styki nie przewodzily
<karagal> czyli umieral:>
<jacekowski> tylko ze nie wiem w sumie czemu
<jacekowski> bo duzego obciazenia nie bylo
<jacekowski> cwierc ampera a styki na 60
<jacekowski> i obciazenie nieindukcyjne
<karagal> blaszki na stykach moze odgiete ?
<jacekowski> tam nie ma blaszek
<karagal> albo srebro zasniedziale?
<jacekowski> to spory kawalek metalu jest
<jacekowski> ide spac
<karagal> dobranoc
<jacekowski> bo dzisiaj sie obudzilem o 4 rano
<jacekowski> a i tak sie do pracy spoznilem
<karagal> ja jutro na 5 tą:>
<jacekowski> 9 normalnie
<jacekowski> ale zdarzaja sie nocki czasem i inne dziwne godziny
<karagal> na 5 chlodnice wymieniac
#ubuntu-pl 2012-09-28
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<lisu> powitac
<Voldenet> powitać, powitać
<Voldenet> Ach, ten diabelski javascript
<Voldenet> ach, jedno rozszerzenie DOM załatwiłoby mi sprawę, ale z kolei nie działałoby na IE7
<Voldenet> ale spokojnie, jest na to rada, zaimplementuję DOM od nowa
<Voldenet> ._.
<ChaosEngine> fuck ie7
<ChaosEngine> simply and hard
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<lisu> ie7 to zło, 8 też nie lepszy, 9 powiedzmy, ze używalny, 10... to zmiana numerka  9
<Voldenet> akurat z tym DOMem, to tego nawet w standardzie nie ma
<Voldenet> :(
<Voldenet> bo w sumie można to tak zoptymalizować, żeby nie dało się zmieniać prortotypów ;<
<Voldenet> ale i tak
<Voldenet> rage
<bastetmilo> ChaosEngine: ja patrzę. Po angielsku też nie przeklinamy.
<buharin> hej mam problem z curlftpfsem zna się ktoś na tym?
<jacekowski> zadaj pytanie
<buharin> jacekowski: nie moge utworzyc nowego pliku na ftp
<buharin> jacekowski: ale moge nadpisywac
<Voldenet> buharin: nie masz uprawnień do folderu
<Voldenet> tylko do plików w nim
<buharin> drwxr-xr-x  << masz racje a kto ma w takim razie?
<buharin> bo root tez nie moze :P
<Voldenet> to jest... dobre pytanie
<buharin> Voldenet: bo 3 pole jest ustawione na uzytkownika
<buharin> Voldenet: a czy to nie mzoe byg Bug?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> czy normalnie po ftp mozesz to raz
<jacekowski> dwa, jaki chmod dokladnie jest
<jacekowski> na serwerze
<jacekowski> i u ciebie
<buharin> chodzi o uid i gid?
<Voldenet> find -printf "%u %g %m %P\n"
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<buharin> no ftp podpiety jest pod uzytkownika
<buharin> czyli mnie
<buharin> Voldenet: uprawnienia do folderow tez moge zmienic jako uzytkownik a pliku nie moge utworzyc nadal
<bastetmilo> buharin: a miejsce na ftp masz w ogóle?
<buharin> bastetmilo: jest
<buharin> czytalem kiedys ze curl ma jakis plik empty cos tam i trza tam cos wyedytowac
<bastetmilo> bo do mnie przybiega grafik i krzyczy "nie moge zrobic nowego folderu na ftp, co robić? Zepsuło się!"
<bastetmilo> no jak się 10GB fotek wrzuciło...
<buharin> jacekowski: fuse rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other 0 0
<buharin> chyba wiem o czym mowa, bo owner moze zapisywac pliki a grupa w ktorej juz jest owner nie moze
<Psychociek> Witam, od wczoraj nie chce mi sie wlaczyc Ubuntu. Po wyborze systemu w GRUBie pojawia siê czarny ekran z kursorem i tyle..
<Psychociek> Jakies pomysly?
<lisu> su
<Psychociek> ?
<Psychociek> Mam dostêp do logów z poziomu windowsa w razie czego..
<Psychociek> Jesli bylyby potrzebne...
<DaZ> w sumie to niekoniecznie, bo ja na przykład bym polecił wywalenie ubuntu
<DaZ> ale możesz powiedzieć czy masz jakieś autologowanie
<Psychociek> nie, mam normalny ekran logowania unity
<Biszkopt_Tel> A co się dzieje?
<DaZ> Psychociek Witam, od wczoraj nie chce mi sie wlaczyc Ubuntu. Po wyborze systemu w GRUBie pojawia siê czarny ekran z kursorem i tyle..
<DaZ> trudne spraawyy
<Psychociek> No dosyc, zwlaszcza jak masz caly projekt zapisany tam:)
<DaZ> generalnie zrzucanie rzeczy to nie jest problem
<DaZ> chyba :v
<Biszkopt_Tel> Xy, tez miałem podobnie
<Biszkopt_Tel> Tylko że ja nie mogłem się zalogować wcale
<Psychociek> Biszkopt_Tel: i jak?
<DaZ> o boże, xy. a juz sie bałem, że splaszskrin
<Biszkopt_Tel> Jedyny sposób jaki znalazłem to wyjebanie config z home
<DaZ> generalnie fajnie by było zrzucić coś fajnego z miejsca gdzie ubuntu trzyma logi i pogadać z nim troche po tty
<Biszkopt_Tel> Poszło ale się pojebalo parę rzeczy
<DaZ> te uczucie kiedy lightdm obchodza konfigi w home
<Wilczek> Psychociek: Nie masz osobnego /home?
<Psychociek> Wilczek: co masz na mysli?
<DaZ> partycje :f
<Wilczek> nom
<DaZ> pytanie tak bardzo bez sensu <:
<Psychociek> Nie, mam wszystko na jednej partycji (maly dysk, ale SSD:) )
<Wilczek> Ja na dysku 18GB mam osobny nawet... przezorny ma ubezpieczenie czy jakoś tak...
<Psychociek> Dostep do plikow mam, moge sobie skopiowac przez winde
<Psychociek> Tylko czy to jest rozwiazanie zeby przeinstalowac Ubuntu?
<DaZ> ja ci w sumie polecam znaleźć jakieś fajne rzeczy w /var/log i wrzucić
<Psychociek> DaZ: tam jest duzo fajnych rzeczy:0
<DaZ> w sumie pewnie jest, ale lepiej sobie zrób backup tego /home
<DaZ> generalnie problem wygląda tak, że chyba nikt tu nie używa ubuntu <:
<Psychociek> No ja teraz pisze z win:)
<DaZ> znajdź jakieś everything.log, czy coś.
<Psychociek> bootstrap na przyklad?
<DaZ> na przykład sobie wyguglaj
<Psychociek> dobra rada
<Psychociek> No nic, chyba reinstalacja pozostaje
<mobileCookieM> Albo odpalane gpartef
<gjm> Cześć.
<mobileCookieM> Albo odpalane gparted z płytki, może coś wykryje.
<Psychociek> mam male podejrzenie, ze moze to byc zwiazane ze sterownikiem catalyst
<Psychociek> ale to tylko podejrzenie..:)
<mobileCookieM> Wygląda jakby x.org się nie uruchamiał.
<Psychociek> wlasnie probowalem odpalic z recovery failsafe mode i nie dziala
<Biszkopt_Tel> Mówiłem że xy
<mobileCookieM> Można
<Biszkopt_Tel> Albo stery
<Biszkopt_Tel> Jedno z dwoch
<Biszkopt_Tel> Zaloguj sie przez tty
<Psychociek> tty?
<Biszkopt_Tel> I wyjeb config z home
<Psychociek> ok
<Biszkopt_Tel> Z konsoli
<Psychociek> przez recovery mode?
<Biszkopt_Tel> Nie koniecznie
<Biszkopt_Tel> Masz ekran logowania?
<Psychociek> nie, nie ma
<Psychociek> jest czarny ekran po wyborze systemu
<Biszkopt_Tel> Hmm
<Biszkopt_Tel> To raczej driver grafy
<Biszkopt_Tel> Aniżeli xy
<Biszkopt_Tel> Myślałem że masz login screen
<Psychociek> sprobuje wykasowac .conf i zobaczymy
<Biszkopt_Tel> Nie, to nic nie da bo config z home działa po logowaniu
<Psychociek> aha
<Psychociek> moze jakos przywrocic ustawienia sterownika grafiki?
<Biszkopt_Tel> Nie wiem
<Psychociek> czyli reinstalacja:)
<Psychociek> albo przejscie na windowsa, heh
<Lasoty> Psychociek: wrzuć gdzieś te logi
<Psychociek> ale ktore?
<Lasoty> jaką masz grafę?
<Psychociek> readeon
<Lasoty> co ostatnio robiłeś w systemie?
<Psychociek> nie jestem pewien, mozliwe ze reinstalowalem wlasnie catalstya
<Psychociek> ale to moglo byc wczesniej
<Psychociek> byc moze compiza
<Psychociek> nie pamietam, to bylo we wtorek w nocy
<Lasoty> Psychociek: failog, boot.log, kern.log
<Psychociek> 1sek
<Lasoty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Psychociek> to bedzie z katalogu home, tak?
<Psychociek> nie
<Lasoty> '/var/log
<Psychociek> ok
<Psychociek> faillog nie jest w postaci txt
<Lasoty> otwórz go notatnikiem
<Psychociek> notepad++ nie chce, plik nie ma rozszerzenia
<Lasoty> zwykłym notatnikiem
<Psychociek> nic:)
<Psychociek> moge dac screenshota
<Psychociek> :)
<Psychociek> mam boot.log oraz kern.log
<Lasoty> możliwe że nic nie ma
<Lasoty> wrzuć na http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Psychociek> ma 32kb...
<Psychociek> wrzucam pozostale
<Psychociek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1247267/
<Psychociek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1247274/
<Psychociek> co do faillog to moze dlatego nie moge go odtworzyc, bo siedze teraz na win i korzystam z Ext2explore..
<Psychociek> nie wiem
<Lasoty> Psychociek: przyjrzę się temu jak wrócę z pracy.
<Lasoty> czyli koło 17
<Psychociek> ok
<Psychociek> sluchaj, moze email, co?
<Psychociek> nie wiem czy dam rade byc o 17
<Psychociek> albo odpuscmy i po proztu zreinstaluje
<Psychociek> tym razem zrobie backup systemu
<Psychociek> tak bedzie najlepiej
<Lasoty> ok, przynajmniej będziesz miał czysty system
<Lasoty> przy okazji, proponuję wykorzystać polski remix ubuntu :)
<Psychociek> ok
<Psychociek> dzieki!:)
<Lasoty> Miłego weekendu
<filar> cześć
<Belzebub> filar: o filar gdzie są nasze pieniądze z ZUS'u?
<filar> czytałem, że aby przedłużyć żywotność baterii w laptopie, powinna być wyjęta z niego, gdy pracujemy na zasilaniu z gniazdka, ale z kolei gdzieś indziej przeczytałem, że bateria służy jak listwa przeciwprzepięciowa. To jak lepiej w końcu zrobić, wyjmować, czy nie?
<filar> Belzebub, pytaj innego filara
<filar> ja jestem III
<bastetmilo> pytanie troche nie związane z tematyką kanału... ale skoro i tak nikt nic nie pisze...
<filar> bastetmilo: ale często widziałem jak odpowiadaliście na takie pytania tutaj
<filar> więc uznałem, że może warto zapytać :P
<bastetmilo> filar: to były inne czasy ;)
<Kroach> jak można wyłączyć kontrolę jasności w GNOME?
<filar> "jasność i blokada"?
<Kroach> tak
<Kroach> chcę, żeby to nie zmieniało jasności
<Kroach> chociaż wystarczy, żeby skróty klawiszowe przestały działać
<filar> chodziło mi o to, że w ustawieniach "jasność i blokada" możesz to zmienić, ale jak chodzi ci o skróty to nie pomoże
<usxeta_AZART> Hej
<usxeta_AZART> Znów mam niebieski film na YT
<usxeta_AZART> pornole są też niebieskie
<usxeta_AZART> dajcie mi proste instrukcje
<usxeta_AZART> pomocy
<filar> lol
<Belzebub> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sda
<usxeta_AZART> gdzie
<usxeta_AZART> piepsze wgrywam mageie
<filar> :D
<dweller> lol
<dweller> kto mu zdjął bana
<filar> o, to był Zippa!
<filar> pamiętam go
<filar> kilka miesięcy temu też tu wchodził
<filar> jakiś emo, czy coś
<dweller> cały czas tu wchodzi
<dweller> chyba że ma bana
<lisu> re
<tajwanuser> cze
<gjm> Zippa, STAHP.
<qermit> gjm: mówiłem
<gjm> Tak czy siak będzie właził.
<Stirlitz> hyhy na gentoo jest tylko kilkanaście banów
<Stirlitz> ale kiedys jakis limit tu był i ciężko się w 50ciu było zmieścić
<gjm> A więcej ludków siedzi.
<Stirlitz> gjm, ubuntu tu chyba kieruje od razu po uruchomieniu tego czegoś do irca
<Stirlitz> dlatego kanały mają miec nazwy zunifikowane
<gjm> Nie wiem, nie używam xchata.
<gjm> Chociaż kiedyż zainstalowałem.
<gjm> s/kiedyż/kiedyś/
<Stirlitz> na początku było ubuntu.pl zdaje się
<gjm> A ogólny był ubuntu.com? (:
<gjm> </żart>
<filar> gjm: zamknąłeś nieotwarty znacznik!
<tajwanuser> to ma jakis przekaz
<CookieM_> 'czytałem, że aby przedłużyć żywotność baterii w laptopie, powinna być wyjęta z niego, gdy pracujemy na zasilaniu z gniazdka, ale z kolei gdzieś indziej przeczytałem, że bateria służy jak listwa przeciwprzepięciowa. To jak lepiej w końcu zrobić, wyjmować, czy nie?' filar ja baterię na stałe wyjąłem z lapa i używam tylko zasilacza; wszystko działa
<tajwanuser> wyjmij baterie, w woreczek i do lodowki
<tajwanuser> przy naladowaniu 40%
<lisu> tajwanuser: po cholere, bateria to materiał eksploatacyjny, zeby ni wiem co robił i tak po 2-3 latach do wymiany (zalezy od jakosci)
<lisu> ja tam sie nie pieściłem z baterią, ale po 5 latach już muszę wymienić
<Matan> bry
<lisu> haj
<gjm> tajwanuser: Sam się wsadź do lodówki.
<CookieM_> w instrukcji producenta mojego lapa napisali, że bateria wytrzymuje 200 pełnych cykli ładowania, potem należy ją wymienić
 * Matan ma w Dellu 1000
<lisu> CookieM_: lol, masz starego lapa
<filar> CookieM_: chodzi mi raczej o to, czy jak będzie jakieś przepięcie to poziadanie baterii w laptopie może na coś wpłynąć
<lisu> nowe baterie polimerowe pracując w trybie bufora wytrzymują dłużej
<Matan> nuttin
<gjm> filar: Nie.
<lisu> filar: bateria zabezpieczy ci na wypadek spadku napięcia
<filar> lisu, spadek napięcia może być niebezpiecczny dla sprzętu? Pewnie zadaję noobskie pytania, ale jestem zielony jeśli o te sprawy chodzi.
<gjm> Nie, po prostu chodzi o to że jak napięcie spadnie za nisko i laptop nie będzie w stanie pracować na prądzie sieciowym to przełączy na baterię.
<lisu> poza tym w baterii montują odpowiednie "czipy" kontrolujące temp i poziom naładowania (napięcie baterii), więc przynajmniej ja nie pieszczę się z tym, bateria dobrze działa jak jest doładowywana
<CookieM_> e tam, przecież nowoczesne systemy plików mają księgowanie; spadek napięcia najwyżej spowoduje restart systemu
<lisu> ...a czasem jak poleży 2 dni w bagażniku to nic jej sie nie dzieje
<filar> ok, dzięki za rady
<Matan> gjm: że co ty pieprzysz?
<gjm> Solę.
<lisu> i chrzanię...
<lisu> ;]
<lisu> ilu z was rozbierało lapa?
<Matan> gjm: solą narodu to ty nie będziesz
<gjm> Wszystko do smaku.
<gjm> Matan: Widzę że nigdy na prądzie z agregatu nie siedziałeś.
<lisu> przeciez tam układ ładujący baterię jest wbudowany w płyte gł.
<gjm> No.
<Matan> gjm: no chyba ty nie siedziałeś
<gjm> Zdziwiłbyś się.
<Matan> gjm: dojarka, agregat chłodniczy i kompresor, wcale, no wcale
<gjm> A laptop?
<Matan> i co może jeszcze, server?
<jacekowski> CookieM_: ksiegowanie swoja droga a systemy plikow padaja
<Matan> gjm: kup sobie OLPC i pedałuj z korbką
<gjm> Matan: Ano widzisz, a ja będąc na działce korzystałem z agregatu żeby skorzystać z komputera i jak włączałem czajnik to agregat "przysiadał" i na chwilę przełączało laptopa na baterię.
<jacekowski> ehhh
<lisu> chello wpadło, chwila, będzie trudne pytanie ;]
<jacekowski> nie ma czegos takiego jak "przelaczy na baterie"
<Matan> lisu: w zasilaczach jeszcze teraz montują
<jacekowski> laptop dziala na zasadzie online UPSa
<gjm> jacekowski: Skrót myślowy.
<Matan> gjm: to masz zepsuty agregat, agregat powinien narzucać wyższe obroty przy większym poborze
<jacekowski> Matan: nie
<lisu> jacekowski: nie mów takich trudnych rzeczy, bo niewiele osób zrozumie ;)
<ftpd> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/155190_449842398399751_8120975_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cn5vv3s> (at fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net)
<CookieM_> jacekowski, rozumiem, najsłabszym ogniwem są twardziele (hdd) ale myślę, że zasilacz musi mieć jakiś prosty mostem przeciw-przepięciowy
<ftpd> he he
<jacekowski> Matan: agregat ma miec stale obroty
 * ftpd chory na maksa.
<gjm> W każdym razie gdyby nie bateria to by się wyłączył.
<CookieM_> *mostek
<jacekowski> Matan: bo czestotliwosc musi byc stala
<Matan> jacekowski: czyżbym miał zepsute 4 agregaty? :I
<jacekowski> Matan: to co slyszysz to nie wzrost obrotow, tylko to ze przyklada gazu i glosniej chodzi
<Matan> ni chyba, że agregaty diesla inaczej pracują
<jacekowski> Matan: ale obroty sa mniej wiecej stale
<jacekowski> Matan: w malych gownianych agregatach plywaja dosyc znacznie
<jacekowski> wiec masz od 40 do 60HZ
<jacekowski> i dosyc czesto przy wiekszym obciazeniu obroty nieznacznie wzrastaja bo silnik potrafi dac wiecej mocy przy wyzszych obrotach
<jacekowski> ale celem ogolnie sa stale obroty
<gjm> No na działkę wziąłem akurat mały, który już padł zresztą.
<jacekowski> chyba ze, masz honde eu2000
<gjm> Mam drugi, większy.
<jacekowski> honda eu2000 generuje DC i potem falownik robi AC
<Matan> jacekowski: ja mam agregaty pod wioskę, jak pada siła to ludzie na agregatach jadą ze sprzętem, a że u mnie krowy to wiesz, mleko, chłodzenie, dojenie
<jacekowski> honda eu2000 to troche jak auto hybrydowe
<jacekowski> laduje baterie i jedzie z baterii
<Matan> jacekowski: homelite (kupa), 2x BOSCH i coś jeszcze
<Matan> ogólnie homelite straszna chińszczyzna
<jacekowski> i silnik chodzi tak zeby pracowal z jak najlepsza sprawnoscia
<jacekowski> te male generatorki to ogolnie gowniane sa
<jacekowski> wzbudzenie kondensatorami
<jacekowski> pseudosinusoida
<Matan> jacekowski: bosh są przemysłowe
<Matan> nawet nie wiem skąd się u mnie znalazły
<jacekowski> no i
<jacekowski> to jest to samo
<gjm> q
<gjm> FUJ
<jacekowski> jedyny dobry generator z tych malych to jest wlasnie ta honda eu2000
<jacekowski> reszta to jest dokladnie to samo
<Matan> jacekowski: z małych to mam tylko homelite właśnie
<Matan> na bosh'ach chodzi cały sprzęt w razie awarii elektryczności
<Matan> a u mnie latem bociany się na kable pchają
<jacekowski> w sumie do 10kVA ciezko cos niegownianego kupic
<gjm> `seen BlessJah
<Przekliniak> gjm: BlessJah was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 2 days, 7 hours, 28 minutes, and 23 seconds ago: <BlessJah> to jest tylko double-factor, czy tak jak teraz, jedno albo drugie?
<jacekowski> a ogolnie wszystko do pracy doraznej to jest takie naciagane
<Matan> jacekowski: krowa nie czeka i ma gdzieś czy jest prąd czy nie, jak są przyzwyczajone to wolą dojenie o stałej porze
<jacekowski> to recznie doic
<jacekowski> pradu i luksusow sie zachcialo
<jacekowski> kiedys recznie doili i mleko tez bylo
<gjm> Nie używaj światła, rozpalaj ognisko.
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, mu mamy kilka agregatów hondy 20letnich, naprawiamy bo juz takich nie ma
<Stirlitz> w sensie co zapalaja przy -30
<CookieM_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWvQkN6lia0
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: nasze tez zapalaly
<jacekowski> podgrzewany silnik do 30-40C byl
<Stirlitz> ale nasze nie sa podgrzewane
<jacekowski> przy -30 z oleju sie robi gesta papka
<Stirlitz> z jakiego oleju?
<jacekowski> silnikowego
<jacekowski> to o to chodzilo w sumie najbardziej przy odpalaniu
<Stirlitz> gesty jest ale nie papka
<jacekowski> ze olej gesty i nie smaruje
<Stirlitz> dlatego ratujemy te stare
<Stirlitz> tak samo jak pompy membranowe
<jacekowski> a co ty w zasadzie robisz?
<jacekowski> bo pamietam ze jakies vpny hakowales a teraz generatory
<Stirlitz> wszystko co nie jest nudne ;)
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, ty tez wszystko "hakujesz"
<jacekowski> ostatnio naprawialem maszyne do ciecia drewna
<Stirlitz> ja ostatnio byłem na 2MW vestasie, tak z ciekawości :)
<Stirlitz> robi wrażenie
<jacekowski> a pomysl sobie ze maly blok w elektrowni ma 200x wiecej mocy
<jacekowski> albo tama trzech przelomow ktora ma kilka tysiecy razy wiecej
<Stirlitz> a w elektrowni to miałem praktyki, tyle ze małej 50MW
<Stirlitz> i to było jakies 20 lat temu
<jacekowski> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-19645664
<jacekowski> tu bylem
<jacekowski> jakies 2 miesiace temu
<jacekowski> jak byly bloki pierwszy raz odpalane i synchronizowane
<jacekowski> pierwsze 3 bloki byly odpalone i zsynchronizowane a pierwsze 2 pracowaly z pelna moca
<Stirlitz> te vestasy maja jakies 100m a gondola...
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, cos mi sie nie otwiera
<CookieM_> podejrzana ta inwestycja no i Niemcy zbudowali
<jacekowski> elektrownia w pembroke
<jacekowski> 2GW
<jacekowski> niecale
<m477> dziwne network-manager nie wyswietla wszystkich sieci wifi
<jacekowski> CCGT
<jacekowski> turbina gazowa i potem spaliny grzeja wode i napedzaja turbine parowa
<Stirlitz> m477, "pokaz wiecej"
<m477> Stirlitz: nie ma
<Stirlitz> m477, to pewnie linux
<jacekowski> spaliny ktore z tego wychodza maja 20 stopni ponad temperature powietrza
<m477> Stirlitz: co linux
<Stirlitz> m477, w sensie linux wifi i słaby zasięg
<CookieM_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hFkjxv9xRE
<Stirlitz> a właśnie, muszę sobie wybrac smartfona, co poradzicie?
<Wilczek> Stirlitz: Jam wiernym użytkownikiem SE XPERIA Mini Pro sk17i jestem, więc polecam ;)
<Wilczek> Choć zależy też jaka półka cenowa ma być
<CookieM_> z chipem armv7 żeby bezproblemowo firefoxa odpalił
<Stirlitz> bo ja wiem, zastanawiam sie nad htc one s vs ip4s
<Wilczek> CookieM_: sk17i ma ;)
<Wilczek> Stirlitz: iPhone... no nie wiem czy to dobry wybór...
<Wilczek> Jak dołożysz kubek ze Star Bucks-a i jakieś hipsterskie ciuchy to może być ;D
<Stirlitz> Wilczek, jasne.
<Belzebub> Wilczek: Towarzyszu! na innym protokole portal Ci się otworzył do piekła!
<Wilczek> Belzebub: Za co? I kto mi w portach grzebie?
<Belzebub> Wilczek: jabber ;d
<Stirlitz> Telefonu uzywam do dzwonienia zazwyczaj, najwyzej konsola i mail.
<ftpd> Stirlitz: Galaxy Nexus mam i polecam. HTC One S mam i nie polecam, bo Sense jest kupą.
<Stirlitz> ftpd, nexus to duże chyba?
<Wilczek> Stirlitz: Chociaż Ty nie z tej epoki wiekowej ;) Co do iPhone-a się nie wypowiadam, bo nigdy go w rękach nie miałem
<Belzebub> Wilczek: nawet w T-Szwabie go nie macałeś?
<ftpd> Stirlitz: ~3 mm szersze i dłuższe od one s.
<ftpd> Stirlitz: Nie zrobię zdjęcia porównawczego, bo tylko w nich mam aparaty ;-)
<Wilczek> Belzebub: Nope
<ftpd> Stirlitz: Może nawet 2 mm
<Stirlitz> ftpd, focenie telefonowe jakby zbedne mi jest.
<ftpd> Stirlitz: No ale nie mówię o foceniu, tylko o tym, że nie mam jak dostarczyć Ci zdjęcia porównującego rozmiary one s i gnexa.
<Stirlitz> ftpd, mówisz ze htc to kupa?
<ftpd> Stirlitz: Nie. Mówię, że HTC Sense to kupa.
<ftpd> Stirlitz: http://www.android.com/devices/compare/?d=galaxy-nexus&d=htc-one-s
<ftpd> Tu masz rozmiary.
<Stirlitz> poamcałem troche dzisiaj w jakimś tam media, toto htc jakies takie przynajmniej fajnie metalowe było
<ftpd> No tak.
<ftpd> A wiesz, o czym ja mówię?
<ftpd> Wiesz, co to jest htc sense?
<Stirlitz> uhm
<Wilczek> Belzebub: Nie łażę po salonach ;P
<Stirlitz> zajarzyłem
<ftpd> Ja wolę czystego anroida.
<ftpd> Albo ewentualnie samsungowego touchwiza.
<ftpd> Ani htc sense ani motorola blur.
<Belzebub> ftpd: nawet tego w pierwszej milestone?
<ftpd> Stirlitz: No i HTCki się kiepsko rootuje.
<ftpd> Belzebub: Nie znam tego w pierwszej milestone.
<Stirlitz> ftpd, nie chce nic rootować w telefonie.
<ftpd> Stirlitz: Ja chcę, bo wiesz, czym jest HTC Sense.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Natomiast: One S to fajny telefon.
<Belzebub> hmm, BlackBerry vs Android?
<Belzebub> eh, znajomi mówią mi że BlackBerry im trzyma 1,5 dnia na ciągłej synchornizacji i odpisywaniu na maile
<ftpd> Nie bawiłem się BlackBerry nigdy.
<Belzebub> znośny OS
<qermit> 0/
<Stirlitz> ftpd, musi być jeszcze fajny w "dotyku"
<Stirlitz> dlatego jak wziąłem do ręki...
<Belzebub> ftpd: już BB hejtują bo dali model z fapanym ekranem
<qermit> BB musi mieć kuleczke
<qermit> jeżeli nie ma kuleczki to ssie
<qermit> podobnie jak kiedyś sony ericson było fajne bo miało z boku takiego kręcioła
<jacekowski> mialem telefon z kreciolkiem
<jacekowski> i nie byl fajny
<Belzebub> ja miałem HTC Magic
<Belzebub> fajny był
<jacekowski> ja mialem HTC wallaby
<jacekowski> z windowsem CE
<jacekowski> ftpd: touchwiz od samsunga to tez kupa
<beboj> sgt 7 idealny do konsolki dzieki duzemu lcd , musisz tylko miec plecak do noszenia go ale da rade tez w tylna kieszen od spodni, nie jest drogi, odporny i nadal soft rozwijany pod niego.jak w innych androido podobnych fajnie sie uzywa na nim ubuntu :)
<m477> st
<m477> uzywal ktos xiki?
<ftpd> Ja chciałem.
<m477> ale?
<dweller> ale już nie chce
<m477> dweller: aha
<ftpd> m477: Ale nie miałem czasu.
#ubuntu-pl 2012-09-29
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<CookieM_> http://tnij.org/happy_caturday
<CookieM_> za to w poniedziałek http://tnij.org/6_rano
<gjm> :f
<Ashiren> dont forget to aww http://i.imgur.com/blDnM.jpg
<CookieM_> aww
<nattow> witam
<nattow> mam problem z aktualizacjami do 12.04 LTS
<nattow> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://ppa.launchpad.net/jd-team/jdownloader/ubuntu/ precise/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_jd-team_jdownloader_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages) W: Należy uruchomić apt-get update aby naprawić te problemy.
<ftpd> No nie umiesz czytać?
<ftpd> 'Duplicate sources.list entry'. Masz dwa razy wpisane to samo repozytorium.
<ftpd> Zobacz /etc/apt/sources.list oraz /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* i znajdź duplikat. Usuń go i będzie ok.
<nattow> jestem nowy na ubuntu. wiec moze polecicie jakas liste tylko nie ta z tej strony bo to wlasnie tu jest ten dubelek
<ftpd> Ja Ci nic nie 'polecę', bo jedyne, co mogę polecić, to 'wpisz sobie to, czego potrzebujesz'. A nie jestem wróżką i nie wiem, czego potrzebujesz.
<nattow> to zapytam inaczej gdzie szukac tych adresow z app do wstawenia
<ftpd> W Internecie ;-)
<ftpd> Generalnie - weź sobie podstawowe.
<ftpd> + dodaj to, czego potrzebujesz. Chcesz jdownloader, dodaj sobie ppa z jdownloader. Chcesz skype, dodaj sobie ppa ze skype.
<ftpd> Bez sensu jest dodać milion 'bo może się przyda'.
<nattow> czy cos sie stanie jesli skasuje plik sources.list.save   . czy one sa wstawiane i aktualizowane przez system??
<ftpd> Tka, to jakiś systemowy backup.
<ftpd> To mój (ale to serwer).
<ftpd> http://wklej.org/id/838689/
<ftpd> To są te podstawowe.
<nattow> mam problem z kluczami publicznymi
<nattow> podac??
<ftpd> A, piszesz '??'. To ja z błędziarzami nie gadam.
<ftpd> "Przykro mi".
<ftpd> Bbl.
<DaZ> ale o co chodzi??
<nattow> W:GPG error: http://deb.opera.com stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY AAFF4A5B336064B5, W:GPG error: http://mirrors.dotsrc.org precise-getdeb Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A8A515F046D7E7CF, W:GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be 
<pakos> takie rzeczy to w google na 1 miejscu wyskakuja :>
<nattow> igmoruje takie komenty pakos
<DaZ> trololo
<pakos> huh
<pakos> strach sie bac
<nattow> mimi wszystko dzieki za naprowadzenie mnie na rozwiazanie
<tajwanuser> ce
<tajwanuser> cze
<Matan> bry
 * Matan dostał kartę bankomatową z mistrzowskim kodem pin 1234...
<DaZ> trololo
<Belzebub> Matan: tia,  teraz ktoś Ci tą kartę zawali ;d
<Matan> Belzebub: pff, byle dziecko może mi zakosić i pierwsze pewnie co mu przyjdzie do głowy będzie trafne
<Matan> hmmm... ciekawe czy mogę oddać kartę ze względu na niepasujący mi kod pin
<Matan> bo nosz kurnasz on prostrzy chyba być nie mógł
<gjm> Nie możesz zmienić?
<gjm> "prostszy"
<Matan> gjm: bardziej prosty
<Matan> pasuje?
<Matan> fuck da grammar police
<gjm> Zaraz Cię faknę.
<Matan> gjm: "pogadaj sobie, masz szczęście, że dzieli nas internet" - Konfucjusz
<CookieM_> chyba Konfekcjusz
<gjm> Mujborze.
<Matan> CookieM_: Konwekcjusz, myśli zimne w dotyku
<CookieM_> taka perełeczka z 'Scooby Doo! Get a Clue' polskie tłumaczenie zwrotu 'Confusius says'
<grek1> czesc wie ktoś może jak przestawić domyślny ekran w xorg
<grek1> ati daje mi jako głowny ekran tv a monitor jako dodatkowy
<DaZ> jakieś xrandr --output cośtam --primary
<DaZ> chyba, że chcesz tak na stałe
<DaZ> to nie chce mi sie myśleć :v
<grek1> ok poszukam
<dweller> zmień w sterowniku
<dweller> albo dopisz regułkę do /etc/xorg.conf.d/
<grek1> do /etc/xorg.conf.d/ ? co tam dopisac ?
<dweller> utworzyć plik z definicja monitora domyslnego
<dweller> jeżeli jest taki folder
<dweller> nie pamiętam czy ubuntu z tego korzysta
<grek1> z tego co widze mam screen 0 i dpf1
<grek1> takie coś podjae xrandr
<grek1> ale menager ekranów kde
<grek1> pokazuje tylko ten dfp1 (to akurat tv) a tu jest ustaw jako domyślny
<DaZ> wiesz, jak już jedziesz na kde to w systemsettings możesz sobie ustawić.
<dweller> albo zrób jak DaZ napisał i dodaj sobie regułkę do autostartu xorga
<DaZ> a to dunnolol
<grek1> z chęcią dodam szukam ale nie widzę przykładu takiej regułki
<dweller> podałbym Ci ale mój komputer z takimi hakami jest 300km stąd :>
<grek1> ok to moze byc jak będziesz miał właczony
<grek1> już kiedyś próbowałem to włączyć i nie udało sie
<grek1> da się jak zamienie wyjścia
<dweller> za pół roku Cię to raczej nie usatysfakcjonuje
<grek1> ale to powoduje inny bug-  wyjście dvi nie ma audio wiec na tv nie idzie dzwiek wiec musze jakoś softwarową metodą
<grek1> acha
<dweller> dvi nie powinno mieć audio ;f
<DaZ> podobno niektóre wyjscia maja <:
<grek1> i nie ma hdmi ma
<grek1> i z hdmi idzie 10 metrów kabla na tv w innym pomieszczeniu
<dweller> DaZ: ati możliwe że może mieć, ale to jest tak unikalne że mozna pominąć
<DaZ> generalnie jak nie masz tego jak przesłać normalnymi kablami to jesteś w dupie.
<grek1> czemu
<grek1> wszystko dziala
<dweller> brat ma chyba w radeonie coś takiego3850
<grek1> pieknie
<grek1> poza tym ze panele mam na tv
<grek1> a na monitorze pusty ekran, dajac np alt f2 pokaze sie to na tv a nie monitorze - kwestia tylko tej prostej zmiany
<grek1> to xorg
<grek1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1249566/
<dweller> w sumie nie mam ati to za wielę nie pomogę
<DaZ> same
<DaZ> generalnie dłub w jakims wlasnosciowym konfiguratorze ;f
<grek1> ok poszukam jescze ale blado to widze niebardzo cos widac, tyle ze licze jeszcze że kde albo gnome bedzie umiało przestawić się na ekran dodatkowy
<dweller> uzyj otwarego sterownika
<dweller> chociaz ubuntu ma pewnie jakiś stary
<grek1> hm to jest pomysł
<grek1> może to zadziałać choć nie wiem czy da rade to 2 monitory fullhd na jednym xbmc leci np film na drugiom normalnie z dekstopa dzialanie
<grek1> ale ok na poczatek sproboje wywalic sterowni - wystarczy w jockey - usunąć nie ?
<kklimonda> tak
<dweller> usunać po prostu
<CookieM_> http://www.thetechrepo.com/main-articles/502-how-to-change-the-primary-monitor-in-ubuntu-or-other-linux-distributions
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3x9tx37> (at www.thetechrepo.com)
<grek1> dzieki juz testuje
<grek1> ten selector przez xardr
<grek1> nie dziala na sterach ati
<grek1> ale wywalilem stery i w smie domyślny ekran udało sięprzełączyć
<dweller> no cóż, ati
<dweller> na otwartych działa
<grek1> tylko na strowniku ati dalo sie DISPLAY
<grek1> DISPLAY :1 xbmc
<grek1> teraz mowi ze nie ma DISPLAY :1
<kklimonda> oba ekrany obsługiwane są przez ten sam serwer Xów
<grek1> chodzi o uruchomienie aplikacji na podanym ekranie najlepiej jak by nie daloi sie na niego przeciągać nic nawet myszką przejezdzac ale to cieżko chyba , a samo otwarcie aplikacji na podanym ekranie możliwe ?
<grek1> teraz daje nie na fullscreen tylko w wyjatkach okien xbmc jest maksymalizowane i wyłączone obramowanie - efekt ten sam tyle że myszka pozostaje
<grek1> jest jakiś tryb ekranów żeby osiągnąć to co potrzebuje ? rozumiecie o co idzie - teraz xbmc odala sie na domyślnym
<kklimonda> nie da się chyba przypisać aplikacji do ekranu w standardowym WM bez grzebania
<kklimonda> jest taki tryb
<kklimonda> trzeba pogrzebać gdzieś w systemi
<kklimonda> ale nie robiłem tego od lat, nie wiem jak się teraz to robi
<grek1> acah ok ale jak jest to szukam dzieki
<grek1> ogolnie to jest też multiseat ale tego to nigdyt nie odpaliłem to rozwiązało by wszystko ale przy jednej karcie cięzko przy dwuch zreszta też mi się nie udało :)
<kklimonda> multiseat nie da się na jednej karcie zrobić
<kklimonda> tzn. fizycznie się da, ale obecny stack (kernel, Xy) tego nie wspierają
<kklimonda> na dwóch się da - na Fedorze ;)
<kklimonda> w Ubuntu chyba nikt nad tym nie pracował
<grek1> no czytalem ale mam 2 , 1 wbudowana 2 na pci ale po x probach czekam na polepszenie sytacji
<grek1> ale dalem rade na tych sterach otwartych - dziala jak chcialem
<grek1> dalem wymuszanie pozycji i wielkosci okna - dla xbmc + 1920 px w bok
<grek1> wiec odpala sie na tv
<grek1> jedyny mankament to ze oka albo otwieraja sie przy samym boku albo n apolowie kazdego ekranu - ale to juz pikus dalem na boku i moze tak byc szkoda ze ktos nie pomsylal po co ludzie tego używają - powinno dać się po prostu zablokować drugi screen do xbmc na jednej karcie -
<grek1> to programowo na bank da sie zrobić
<grek1> tyle że trzeba by fachowca , z tego co widzialem na ubuntu wish list pomysl prostego multiseat ma mase głosów wlaśnie pod  xbmc podjezewam
<grek1> mamy stacjonarke do działania + tv do media center całkowicie niezależnie teraz mam prawie niezależnie :) (dziwięk osobno, można jednoczenie pracować jedyny mankament to możliwość wyjechania tą myszą poza ekran ale to już nians dzieki za pomoc
<grek1> no i wtopa
<grek1> na otwartych sterownika hdmi nie ma audio chyba
<kklimonda> powinno działać (wsparcie jest) ale możliwe, że jest wyłączone standardowo
<grek1> hm wczesniej mialem w pusle polaczone urzadzenia
<grek1> ale widze ze jest alsa hdmi - tyle ze odpalajac dzwiek mowi nie udalo sie
<grek1> ale ok posprawdzam uyrzadzenie jest
<spoofy> Dzieńdobry ;)
<szymon_g> witam
<Belzebub> o witaj szymon_g
<szymon_g> Belzebub: \o
<Belzebub> szymon_g: co słychać?
<szymon_g> ah, nic w sumie wielkiego. na obywatelstwo skladam papiery w ciagu 2 tygodni (jak dojda listy od pracodawcy i US) :)
<szymon_g> s/wielkiego/nowego
<szymon_g> i jeszcze neta mam do 30kbps przycietego :/. przeklete limity :<
<Belzebub> szymon_g: eh, nie chcesz wracać do polaczkowatości?
<szymon_g> :? znaczy sie wrocic do PL? nie bardzo.
<kklimonda> szymon_g: gdzie mieszkasz?
<szymon_g> kklimonda: polnoc uk, przy granicy ze szkocja :)
<Belzebub> szymon_g: klimat czy kasa?
<szymon_g> a czy jedno musi drugie wykluczac?
<kklimonda> hyhy
<Belzebub> szymon_g: wiesz, niektórym starcza 2k PLN/miesięcznie
<Belzebub> a niektórym pasuje klimat
<kklimonda> wątpię, żeby ludziom starczało 2k PLN/miesięcznie
<szymon_g> no, co kto lubi. mi sie i kasa podoba (chociaz nie mowie, wolalbym wiecej zarabiac) a i ogolnie "klimat" sie podoba
<Belzebub> kklimonda: zależy która część kraju ;)
<kklimonda> nie wyjeżdżają raczej z innych powodów (rodzina, język, umiejętności) etc.
<szymon_g> kklimonda: wiesz... mozesz przezyc za 1kpln na miesiac. wszystko zalezy jak chcesz zyc
<kklimonda> szymon_g: oj można można
<kklimonda> szymon_g: można i za mniej, ale co to za życie?
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: mnie starcza tyle. I co?
<gjm> Ty masz maka.
<bastetmilo> I ajPada.
<bastetmilo> Nie zapominaj o nim.
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: na co ci starcza? Możesz spokojnie wyjechać na wakacje, nie kombinować jak ci padnie komputer co kupić, nie zastanawiać się czy wyjść ze znajomymi na piwo etc.?
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: o dziwo... tak.
<gjm> bastetmilo: I zarabiasz 2k PLN?
<bastetmilo> tak.
<bastetmilo> Strasznie kiepsko.
<gjm> Żyjemy w innej polsce chyba.
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: wynajmujesz pokój?
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: wynajmowałam.
<bastetmilo> wczoraj wróciłam do domku
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: a teraz wynajmujesz mieszkanie i spokojnie ci na wszystko starcza? ;)
<kklimonda> a
<lisu> szymon_g: u nas tu tak wesoło, burze polityczne, co chwilę coś innego w mediach..., afera za aferą, podatkami gnębią, znowu chcą podwyższać... nie to co na wyspach... tutaj nudzic się nie bedziesz. Zarobisz 1k, na podatki oddasz 2k i tak jeszcze kredyt spłacasz ... po prostu POLSKA!
<szymon_g> lisu: .... dalbym ":)" ale toto raczej smieszne nie jest
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: wynajmowałam, i pojechałam na urlop do Ch, stac mnie na piwo...
<gjm> lisu: Wolska.
<spoofy> co wy gadacie - przecież jest "kryzys". To chwilowe jest. Dzieńdobry tak btw. ;)
<lisu> szymon_g: to nie miało być smieszne.
<szymon_g> zreszta- najlepszy sposob to przestanie ogladania tv- przynajmniej cisnienie tak nie podskakuje
<kklimonda> spoofy: nie ma kryzysu, Polska to zielona wyspa w europie
<gjm> HRHR
<kklimonda> spoofy: a jak się nie zdadza to jesteś pisowiec
<kklimonda> zgadzasz*
<spoofy> :D
<kklimonda> ew. chcesz powrotu Kaczyńskiego
<spoofy> zapomniałem
<spoofy> Tak na serio to w tym kraju ciężko jest wyżyć nie robiąc czegoś na lewo ;)
<spoofy> Co z tego że system się zmienił jak ludzie ci sami - filmy barei jak najbardziej aktualne
<lisu> spoofy: pokaż mi człowieka, który nie robi na lewo... x] hehe
 * gjm 
<spoofy> lisu: Tusk?
<spoofy> joke :)
<lisu> hehehehehe
<lisu> dobry joke :D
<spoofy> lisu: dobra niech będzie Kaczyński
<lisu> spoofy: to ze nie wykazyje, nie znaczy, ze nie robi x)
<lisu> musze piwo syknać
<lisu> bo taki smaki mnie naszły ;]
<lisu> dosc o polityce
<spoofy> mnie dziwi jedno.. nasza mentalność - Gdyby takie akcje działby się gdziekolwiek "na zachodzie" to już dawno ludzie wyszli by na ulice. A my? Mamy dość po komunie?
<Belzebub> szymon_g: wy macie chociaż Nigel Paul Farage'a :<
<szymon_g> kogo ;)?
<kklimonda> spoofy: nie, po prostu wszyscy kręcą więc nikomu nie przeszkadza, że rząd kręci
<spoofy> szymon_g: ignorant :D
<spoofy> jedyny który mówi prawdę :)
<Belzebub> szymon_g: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nigel_Farage
<gjm> W ogóle to proszę mi tu o polityce nie rozmawiać.
<szymon_g> zreszta- polityka sie raczej malo interesuje. tory vs labour vs green ciagle sie dra
<kklimonda> o, gjm dobrze mówi
<szymon_g> oh, "jedyny ktory mowi prawde" brzmi jak jkm dla niektorych...
<spoofy> nie - on przynajmniej ma dobre teksty :)
<gjm> http://repostuj.pl/img/upload/20120927063712.gif
<szymon_g> gjm: :)
<szymon_g> hm... ciekawe czy thermalright wypusci zestawy ktore umozliwiaja podlaczenie obecnych juz na rynku radiatorow do fm2...
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
 * spoofy pokes jacekowski
<spoofy> jacekowski: Puk, puk - jest tam kto? :)
<karagal> Witam.
<Belzebub> witaj
<karagal> dzieje się cos?
<Belzebub> zależy u kogo
<karagal> panie kochany na kanale:>
<CookieM> masz poczytaj sobie http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/09/29/%23ubuntu-pl.html
<karagal> oki :>
<spoofy> jacekowski: napiszę tutaj - czy można jakkolwiek sklecić pod maemo nowsze ruby?
<dweller> skompiluj sobie
<dweller> toolchain maemo bierzesz i budujesz
<spoofy> dweller: żeby to było takie proste ;)
<spoofy> ostatnio skleciłem nmapa najnowszego co troszkę pracy mnie kosztowało
<spoofy> do tego jeszcze postgres
<spoofy> i może najnowszy metasploit będzie działać..
<spoofy> ale teraz głownym problemem jest ruby
<karagal> :>
<qermit> o/
<Biszkopcik> 1st
<m477> 1st
<jacekowski> spoofy: pewnie mozna
<jacekowski> spoofy: samemu sobie skompiluj
<spoofy> jacekowski: właśnie non stop coś się pluje
<spoofy> może to mój scratchbox
<spoofy> jacekowski: Ty masz może działającego scratchboxa z gcc >= 4.6?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> nie mam zadnego
<jacekowski> mialem
<jacekowski> ale teraz nie mam
<jacekowski> nie mam n900
<jacekowski> nie mam maemo
<Krasus> Witam, uzywa moze ktos z was tunera telewizyjnego na usb do telewizji cyfrowej ?
<spoofy> jacekowski: mhm. W każdym razie dzięki za odp. ;)
<CookieM> ja mam coś takiego, niestety tylko pod windę
<Stirlitz> Krasus, jakie dvb?
<Stirlitz> bo s to używałem
<Krasus> Stirlitz, hej ja mam LV5TDLX
<Krasus> dziala pod win 7 ale wracam do xubuntu
<Stirlitz> ale to dvb-t czy s?
<Krasus> i zastanawiam sie czy nie zostawic win 7 na boku zeby moc czasem pooglac
<Krasus> hmm no to jest to polskie wiec t chyba
<Krasus> tak tuner mowi t
<Stirlitz> ech naziemna czy satelitarna?
<Krasus> naziemna
<Krasus> chce zainstalowac xubuntu 12.04
<Stirlitz> niby działać powinno
<Krasus> czuje jakies ale
<Stirlitz> No bo w jajku nie ma.
<Stirlitz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1905057
<Krasus> widzialem to
<Stirlitz> Poza tym w linuksach nie ma specjalnie tego czym oglądać, vlc = rzeźba
<Krasus> czyli teoretycznie trzeba poszperac
<Krasus> kaffeine?
<Krasus> dobra zrobie chyba i tak
<Krasus> ze zostaiwe narazie winde obok
<Krasus> a jak bedzie chodzic to pozniej cos zakombinuje
<Stirlitz> Musisz sobie moduł skompilować, ale trzeba sprawdzić czy nie ma w ppa, kiedyś używałem
<Stirlitz> szukaj v4l dvb dkms
#ubuntu-pl 2012-09-30
<spoofy> Dzieńdobry :)
<spoofy> Mam mały problem. Ufw + psad + fwsnort. Jak ustawić ufw'a aby psad logował?
<FireNes> Dobry
<borzena> NIECH RZYJE JEZUS CHRYSTUS I MARYJA ZAWSZE DZIEWICA!!
<Lasoty> borzena: "rzyje"?
<Olgierd> LOOOOL!
<ntat> "borzena"?
<TheNumb> Co tutaj się wyrabia?
<marcin82> :D
<marcin82> "rzyje"
<marcin82> brawo ...
<tigesso> hej, mam pytanie czy od drobnego wsparcia technicznego jest ten kanał czy jakiś specjalny?
<tigesso> szukałem rozwiązania mojego problemu, ale niestety bezskutecznie, wiec stwierdziłem, że odezwe się tu ;)
<qermit> zadaj pytanie
<tigesso> problem jest taki, że podczas próby instalacji, albo podczas testowania system nagle się zacina i już nic nie można zrobić. Zrozumiałbym gdyby to było zawsze w tym samym momencie (mógłby być uszkodzony obraz płyty albo sama płyta)
<qermit> instalacji systemu?
<tigesso> instalacji najnowszego wydania ubuntu.. wesołej sowy albo cos takiego
<tigesso> przyjaznego puchacza *
<qermit> polska wersja czy oryginalna
<tigesso> polska
<qermit> tigesso: a próbowałeś wersji z ubuntu.com?
<tigesso> mam obecnie windowsa xp i stosujac sie do roznych poradnikow probowalem zainstalowac linuksa obok windowsa
<qermit> może polska ma jakiegośbaga albo coś
<qermit> buga
<qermit> chociaż to było by dziwne
<tigesso> prawde mowiac to nie probowalem jeszcze, chcialem sie dowiedziec czy problem jest tylko u mnie czy jest  jakos znany
<qermit> może to kwestia sterowników karty graficznej, jeżeli twierdzisz że losowo ci się komputer zawiesza
<qermit> albo ram masz zepsuty
<qermit> tigesso: albo coś ci się przegrzewa
<qermit> tigesso: jesteś pewien że nic ci się nie przegrzewa?
<tigesso> problemu z przegrzewaniem chyba nie mam.. tzn ostatnio z tego powodu nie wylaczylo mi kompa
<qermit> a jaką masz kartę graficzną?
<tigesso> ati radeon x1300
<BlessJah> [A[A
<BlessJah> cześć wszystkim
<qermit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/987498
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 987498 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "Unity/compiz freeze but mouse still move" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<qermit> tigesso: zobacz czy to nie twój problem
<tigesso> ok
<tigesso> u mnie kursor tez zastyga
<qermit> tigesso: a możesz zmienić na konsolę (alt+ctrl+F1) ?
<tigesso> a tego to nie wiem, bo nie sprawdzalem
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<CookieM_> dzień dobry
<Krasus> dobry
<Marqin> cze
<Marqin> co tak cichacie?
<CookieM_> ciii,
<BlessJah> irs	
<bastetmilo> shush
<Lasoty> witam
<Lasoty> znacie jakiś program do porównywania plików a'la winmerge z windowsa
<kklimonda> kdiff3 ?
<kklimonda> albo kompare
<kklimonda> to chyba nowa nazwa
<Lasoty> dzięki, zainstalowałem meld, działa fajnie
<qermit> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2013-09-23
<sysek> :)
<Lakii> [;
<BlessJah> sigh
<BlessJah> ale się aktywowali
<sysek> :)
<sysek> szkoda, ze nie mam tutaj w pracy linuksa
<sysek> nie lubie windowsa xp
<Voldenet> Szkoda, że nie mam w pracy tutaj windowsa 8
<Voldenet> nie lubie linuksa
<sysek> Voldenet: nie znasz sie
<sysek> jestem falszywym prawicowym propagandysta
<sysek> jestes*
<xaxes`> Voldenet jest falszywym {{cokolwiek}}
<xaxes`> borudenetto to anone, nie mozna m fac
<xaxes`> mu ufac*
<Voldenet> xaxes`: skąd mnie znasz
<Voldenet> skoro jestem anone
<Voldenet> ;)
<Spaulding> :)
<gjm> hare kriszna
<Hubert_> hej
<Hubert_> mam takie pytanko, jak w Ubuntu i generanie w Linuksach wyglada obsluga modemow 3G na USB - jaki soft i jaki sterownik?
<gjm> Działa.
<gjm> Sam przez długi czas używałem.
<gjm> Jaki masz modem?
<Hubert_> gjm GI1515
<Hubert_> ale jak ze sterami to wyglada
<Hubert_> i z modemami obslugujacymi zakres Aero2 np?
<Hubert_> ja akurat mam normalny tj. do Orange,Play etc.
<gjm> welp, ja używałem starego Globetrottera i Huawei E173 i oba działały od razu, bez żadnego kombinowania.
<gjm> W Ubuntu masz NetworkManager'a, tam wszystko wyklikujesz.
<Hubert_> tzn. wsadzam modem i system go wykrywa od razu jako kolejny interfejs sieci?
<Hubert_> aha
<Hubert_> a od strony bebechow ktos wie na jaki sterownik odpowiada za modemy 3G/4G?
<gjm> Wszystko jest już w jajku.
<gjm> ztcp
<gjm> Sprawdź na LiveCD czy Ci działa.
<Hubert_> ok rozumiem, ale jakie liby za to odpowiadaja
<Hubert_> pGPRS?
<gjm> dunno
<gjm> działa to działa
<gjm> zresztą teraz nie używam 3g
<gjm> NetworkManager ma taki fajny kreatorek: http://jestem.gimb.us/screenshots/12_50_33_2013-09-23_1366x768_scrot.png
<Hubert_> aha
<drathir_> bry...
<shpaq>  /12
<gjm>  /13
<gjm> wygrałem
<Spaulding> gjm: ladne gtk
<Spaulding> jaki to theme?
<dweller> wypala oczy
<gjm> Spaulding: Numix White, tylko zmieniłem pomarańczowy na zielony.
<dweller> wolałbym żeby rozwiązali to jak w kde, theme i kolory oddzielnie
<Spaulding> gjm: podeslij :)
<gjm> Spaulding: http://jestem.gimb.us/files/NumixWhiteTheme.tar.gz
<Spaulding> gjm: thx :)
<Spaulding> teraz jakos to wyglada
<Spaulding> ale dalej psi scierwowato wyglada :P
<Spaulding> aa bo psi na qt jest :P
<dweller> to weź qtcurve i nitruxa ;f
<gjm> Spaulding: http://jestem.gimb.us/screenshots/16_03_52_2013-09-23_1366x768_scrot.png
<gjm> hint: qtconfig
<Spaulding> gjm: wiem
<gjm> I dalej źle wygląda?
<Spaulding> chwila
<Spaulding> mam tutaj robote :D
<Spaulding> co chwile cos na serwerach jest
<drathir> najgorsze, ze psi z envoy-em nie chce wspolpracowac...
<Spaulding> qtconfig: could not find a Qt installation of ''
<drathir> ale moze kiedys dojde dlaczego...
<Spaulding> musze to zdebugowac
<Spaulding> ok, done
<arturb> Witam, mam problem z instalacja ubuntu obok windowsa 7  - instalator nie widzi windowsa. Niedawno udalo mi sie zainstalowac, ale po uruchomieniu ubuntu wyskakuje komunikat, ze nie wybralem glownego systemu plikow i mam to poprawic w menu partycjonowania.
<Hubert_> arturb: doradzam dokladne  przyjrzenie sie opcjom w programie instalacyjnym razem z menadzerem partycjonowania
<Hubert_> tam wszystko jest
<Hubert_> z wlasnego doswiadczenia wiem, ze jesli cos jest nie tak to tylko dlatego, ze podczas instalacji czlowiek sam nie dojrzal odpowiednich opcji
<arturb> Tez sprawdzalem, gdy wybiore dysk i utworze partycje, to gdy chce przejsc dalej, wyskakuje mi komunikat o podobnej tresci
<Hubert_> a pokazales mu punkt montowania
<Hubert_> ?
<arturb> Wybieralem rozne systemy plikow i to samo
<Hubert_> przykladowo"/" mu ustawiles?
<arturb> Raczej nie, zaraz to sprawdze :) Z gory dzieki za pomoc.
<Hubert_> spoko ;)
<drathir> z tymi instalatorami to zawsze z reki lepiej...
<arturb> Instaluje sie, mam nadzieje, ze nie sformatuje mi windowsowej partycji ;)
<lisu> siemano
<lisu> ktos dobry z naprawy harwaru?
<lisu> albo z naprawy biosu?
<gjm> a jak się naprawia bios?
<lisu> gjm: kasując go :D
<lisu> wgrywając super mario form nes i pijąc 10 litrów piwa
#ubuntu-pl 2013-09-24
<elbow> dzień dobry
<elbow> jest ktoś?
<elbow> jak z tym żyć? http://wklej.org/id/1136096/
<marsjaninzmarsa> no jestem
<marsjaninzmarsa> ale nie chce mi się klikać
<marsjaninzmarsa> opiszesz, co jest pod tym linkiem?
<elbow> nie moge sformatować pendrive'a
<elbow> nie wiem czy już sie po prostu skończył czy da sie go wskrzesić
<elbow> pod linkiem jest log z mkfs vfat
<marsjaninzmarsa> ten log nic nie mówi.
<marsjaninzmarsa> ale jest pewna szansa, że po prostu robisz to źle
<marsjaninzmarsa> próbowałeś via gparted? tam ciężko jest zrobić coś źle
<marsjaninzmarsa> prościej sprawdzić, niż szukać, co (i czy w ogóle) robisz coś źle.
<elbow> marsjaninzmarsa: próbowałem, zaraz Ci pokażę co się dzieję, moment
<elbow> marsjaninzmarsa: otóż gparted w ogóle go nie widzi, mimo że lsusb go pokazuje
<elbow> http://wklej.org/id/1136099/
<marsjaninzmarsa> a to nie wiem
<marsjaninzmarsa> powinno widzieć
<marsjaninzmarsa> obawiam się, że nie potrafię Ci pomóc. ;_;
<elbow> ok, dzięki, może ktoś inny ma jakiś pomysł?
<Dreadlish> to jeszcze daj log z dmesga od kiedy pendriva wpiąłeś, do tego, jak mkfs sie wywalił
<Dreadlish> bo pewnie po prostu masz pendriva do dupy ;d
<Dreadlish> a widząc to w lsusb:
<Dreadlish> Bus 001 Device 050: ID 090c:1000 Silicon Motion, Inc. - Taiwan (formerly Feiya Technology Corp.) 64MB QDI U2 DISK
<Dreadlish> to pewnie jest on do dupy.
<marsjaninzmarsa> też tak obstawiałem, ale nie chciałem spisywać na straty. :x
<elbow> Dreadlish: powiedz mi prosze co dokładnie mam zrobić? dać dmesg i wpąć pendrive'a?
<Dreadlish> powiedz pierwsze
<Dreadlish> ile miał mieć ten pendrive pojemności?
<elbow> 2 gb
<Dreadlish> no to go wywal :D
<Dreadlish> bo sam kontroler mówi, że ma 64mb
<elbow> spoko:) no trudno, c'est la vie
<elbow> dzięki w każdym razie za zainteresowanie
<gjm> te chińskie, magiczne pendrajwy
<elbow> nie no, to badziew jest, ale nie mam akurat innego pod ręką a musze wydrukować jakieś papiery
<elbow> szkoda, lubiłem go bo miał śmieszny kształt:P
<bjfs> to sobie go podepnij do plecaka, czy co
<elbow> hehe:)
<bjfs> ja mam pendraka w ksztalcie otwieracza do piwa, nie otwiera to wszystkiego niestety; zbyt waski profil i trzeba kombinowac
<elbow> no ten jest w kształcie klucza
<bjfs> to mam taki lacie, sformatowalem go jako exfat dzieki czemu ledwo ktory os to wspiera ;p
<dweller> ja swojego jako udf sformatowałem ;f
<dweller> i każyd os to otwiera
<elbow> jeszcze mam inne pytanie, dostałem radyjko z funkcją AUX i z wejściem na zwykłego jacka, czy wystarczy że kupie sobie kabel jack-jack, podepnę go do wyjścia słuchawkowego i będę mógł się cieszyć tymi głośnikami z radia? jak się nazywa profesjonalnie taki kabel?
<sysek> mysle, ze tak
<sysek> :)
<elbow> wspaniale:)
<gjm> a nie na mini-jacka?
<elbow> tak, tak na mini
<dweller> elbow: profesjonalnie to kabel z dwoma złączami męskimi typu jack
<elbow> hehe, zabawnie brzmi:)
<sysek> co to jest to llvm ?
<gjm> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/nouveau/2013-September/014480.html
<szymon_g> witam
<szymon_g> jak tam, odliczacie czas do nowego (i ostatniego) odcinka The IT Crowd :)?
<sysek> to jeszcze wychodzi ?
<szymon_g> wyjdzie po kilku latach po ostatnim sezonie (4ym)
<szymon_g> takie zakonczenie mozna powiedziec, dluzszy niz zwykle odcinek
<bejker> siema
<bejker> spotkal sie ktos z czyms takim ze z jednego kompa na drugi sie za pomoca ssh polaczyc nie moze?
<shpaq> tak
<gjm> magia
<bejker> a jak to rozwiazac?
<bejker> w lanie oczywiscie
<gjm> ssh -v pokaż co Ci wypluwa
<gjm> przy łączeniu
<bejker> ale to z łindolsa chce na linux sie zalogowac ;d
<bejker> za pomoca putty
<gjm> To co Ci wypluwa putty?
<czeryna>  /bar del nicklist
<czeryna> :)
<bejker> networ error connection refused
<bejker> network*
<bejker> nie zaleznie czy sie lacze na adres lanowy z routera czy na ip zewnetrzne
<gjm> sshd jest odpalone?
<czeryna> :>
<bejker> aaa dobra sshd zapomnialem zainstalowac
<bejker> :D
<gjm> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<bejker> thx
<shpaq> 12
<gjm> 13
<gjm> wygrałem
<sysek> nie moge zmusic ircbota do wypowiedzenia zdania :(
<bejker> eggdrop?
<Belzebub> 666!
<sysek> bejker: nie, cwicze sobie ruby :P
<BlessJah> O/
<sysek> hue hue zrobilem
#ubuntu-pl 2013-09-25
<BlessJah> nikt nic od wczoraj od 10...
<BlessJah> sigh
<bjfs> przeniesli sie na windowsy
<sysek> :(
<DeXTeD> Już nie mam sił... chcę nagrać CD AUDIO z mp3, wszystko niby się udaje, kończy nagrywać, a płyta dalej pozostaje pusta...
<marsjaninzmarsa> DeXTeD: czym nagrywasz? Brasero?
<DeXTeD> Tak
<gjm> Brasero to kupa.
<DeXTeD> Kolega z pracy na windowsie też próbował i to samo...
<bjfs> ostatnio do nagrywania używałem wyłącznie k3b
<DeXTeD> zaraz zobaczę tego k3b
<DeXTeD> ten K3b nie chce dodać mp3... a jak wrzucam mu wavy to przyjmuje tylko 1 z 12
<DeXTeD> Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format:
<DeXTeD> You may manually convert these audio files to wave using another application supporting the audio format and then add the wave files to the K3b project.
<DeXTeD> /home/kacper/tmp/DP/10.wav
<bjfs> ...4 lata temu ;]
<marsjaninzmarsa> DeXTeD: dobrze rozumiem, że dwie różne osoby, na dwóch różnych komputerach, dwóch różnych nagrywarkach, korzystając z dwóch różnych programów próbowało nagrać to samo, na tej samej płycie i się im nie udało?
<marsjaninzmarsa> jak na moje, to coś jest nie tak z płytą. :x
<sysek> DeXTeD: moze nei ten projekt wybrales
<DeXTeD> marsjaninzmarsa: tak, do tego jeszcze dwie płyty
<DeXTeD> właśnie próbuję na 3...
<marsjaninzmarsa> DeXTeD: weird.
<marsjaninzmarsa> tego samego producenta/z tej samej partii?
<DeXTeD> 2 jakieś z Akoss i teraz kolejna nieudana próba nagrania na płytę Esperanza
<DeXTeD> a najlepsze jest to, że tu wcześniej nagrywałem cd audio i wszystko śmigało
<DeXTeD> może te mp3 są jakoś zabezpieczone...
<marsjaninzmarsa> DeXTeD: musisz koniecznie nagrać jako CD-Audio?
<DeXTeD> tak, odtwarzacz w samochodzie nic innego nie przyjmuje
<DeXTeD> sekretarka się z nas nabija, bo siedzimy tu w trzech i próbujemy płytę nagrać :)
<sysek> lol
<bjfs> ostatnim ..działającym.. przypadkiem nagrywania cd-audio (z cd text do wyswietlania tytułów) był program Burrrn; na Windwos :P
<gjm> Ale Windows ztcp ma do tego kreator.
<bjfs> ale backup muzy to jednak cdparanoia, tutaj Linux rzadzi...
<gjm> Przynajmniej XP miał.
<marsjaninzmarsa> DeXTeD: kup sobie transmiter FM, serio.
<Dreadlish> serio lepsze rozwiązanie, niż pierdzielenie sie z płytami
<marsjaninzmarsa> odtwarzanie muzyki w samochodowym radio z pendrive / SD / wejścia MiniJack / BT A2DP z telefonu, wedle preferencji.
<Dreadlish> ew. sobie wyciągnąć auxa z radia
<marsjaninzmarsa> na Allegrze są chińskie po 30 zł, jeśli nie jesteś melomanem to powinny dać radę. ;)
<DeXTeD> marsjaninzmarsa: A jak z jakością dźwięku jak przeleci przez taki wynalazek?
<marsjaninzmarsa> s/melomanem/audiofilem
<marsjaninzmarsa> DeXTeD: czyli jeśli zadowalał Cię dźwięk z dołączonych do zestawu słuchawek, to powinno i to Ci wystarczyć. ;)
<DeXTeD> audiofilem nie jestem... :P Czyli za dobrze z jakością nie jest...
<marsjaninzmarsa> mam paru znajomych, którzy to kupili i nie narzekają
<marsjaninzmarsa> wiadomo, cudów za 30 zł wymagać nie można, ale tragicznie też nie jest. :D
<marsjaninzmarsa> ogólnie jakość porównywalna do muzyki słuchanej po prostu z radia przy dobrym zasięgu.
<Quintasan> \o
<grek> czesc
<grek> Zgodnie z ta instrukcja dodalem do ssh zmiane zeby pliki byly 775 a nie 755
<grek> http://forum.directadmin.com/showthread.php?t=43656
<grek> ale serwer przestał działać - jak sprawdzic czemu
<grek> zmieniłem na Subsystem	sftp	/bin/sh -c 'umask 022; /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server
<grek> bo takie było wcześniej w sensie było /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server
<grek> a może zna ktoś inny sposób na 775 dla sftp ssh
<grek> ok serwer startuje ale pliki nadal 755
#ubuntu-pl 2013-09-26
<BlessJah> ahoj o/
<danio__> dobry, używał ktoś już bety ubu 13.10 ?
<danio__> jakieś wrażenia?
<traffic> exit
<sq3pmk> cześć
<Dreadlish> cześć.
<sq3pmk> mam mały problem, wi-fi nie chce działać na lapku
<sq3pmk> domyślam się, że coś ze sterownikami
<sq3pmk> ubuntu 13.04, lenovo g500c
<sq3pmk> 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n [14e4:4365] (rev 01)
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> brmsmac
<Dreadlish> brcmsmac*
<Dreadlish> dmesg albo coś?
<mati75> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Debian_7.0_(Wheezy)_on_a_ThinkPad_Edge_E135
<mati75> jest opis dla ubuntu
<sq3pmk> 64 bit, też to widziałem
<sq3pmk> problem w tym, że mam 32
<mati75> wget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/bcmwl-kernel-source_6.30.223.30%2Bbdcom-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Dreadlish> tak
<mati75> sudo apt-get install dkms libc6-dev linux-libc-dev
<mati75> sudo dpkg -i bcmwl-kernel-source_6.30.223.30+bdcom-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<mati75> weź ktoś daj +b barkol
<sq3pmk> i reboot, tak?
<marsjaninzmarsa> mati75: Twój klient nie potrafi ignorować użytkowników?
<mati75> marsjaninzmarsa: potrafi
<mati75> Dreadlish: coś o wypadku na torach słyszałeś?
<sq3pmk> dzięki! :)
<Dreadlish> mati75: nope?
<Dreadlish> mati75: pewnie coś usłysze
<mati75> Dreadlish: coś ponoć jest, że są tory zablokowane
<Dreadlish> mati75: jeszcze nic nie znalazłem
<mati75> http://www.rmf24.pl/news-woz-strazacki-zsunal-sie-ze-skarpy-sa-ranni,nId,1033175
<Dreadlish> :/
<bangeusz> cześć, pomoże mi ktoś w rozpoznaniu systemu?
<bangeusz> jest ktoś?
<bangeusz> http://iv.pl/images/34514402124090954011.jpg
<bangeusz> co to za linuks?
<Dreadlish> conajmniej jakikolwiek
<Dreadlish> ale to xubuntu jest
<Tombus> clera
<CookieM> te o niebieskich oczach podobno głuchną http://cdn3.asteroid.pl/a.garnek.pl/026/900/26900852_800.0.jpg/zdjecie.jpg
<gjm> te bez oczu podobno są ślepe
<CookieM> Tak.
<confluency> Nie, białe koty które mają parę niebieskich oczu czasami są głuche. Ale nie zawsze.
#ubuntu-pl 2013-09-27
<DaZ> nie są głuche tylko kładą na wszystko laske :v
<sysek> :)
<BlessJah> sigh
<nakazanieto> Czołem
<Quintasan> Cześć
<nakazanieto> Quintasan: programujesz?
<Quintasan> nakazanieto: Coś tam umiem, a co?
<nakazanieto> Szukam jakiegoś fajnego edytora z możliwością edycji aplikacji z ftp
<mati75> mc + vim
<nakazanieto> :D
<nakazanieto> vim jest do bani
<nakazanieto> Znaczy jest  super zajebisty, ale mi  w ogóle nie potrzebny.
<nakazanieto> o szukam czegoś jak  Notepad ++
<Quintasan> nakazanieto: nie bardzo wiem o co Ci chodzi. Chcesz móc otworzyć plik na serwerze FTP i go edytować, ta?
<mateusz> nakazanieto: np. każde otworzenie pliku z projektu na zdalnym serwerze to download a każde zapisanie to upload?
<nakazanieto> no na ten przykłąd załóżmy mateusz
<mateusz> aptana
<mateusz> co ciekawe nie mogę zmusić żadnego innego edytora do takiego zachowania (przynajmniej nie znalazłem jeszcze sposobu)
<nakazanieto> brb
<Quintasan> zawsze możesz użyć kate
<Quintasan> Jak dobrze pamiętam to dzięki KIO kate potrafi takie rzeczy
<mateusz> netbeans i phpstorm zawsze tworzą lokalną kopię, przy każdym zapisie robią upload,  ale w przypadku gdy edytujesz plik z innego miejsca i nie zrobisz ręcznej synchronizacji to zapisując kolejny raz stracisz swoje zmiany...
<nakazanieto> to który polecacie?
<nakazanieto> Fajnie jakby miał takie opcje jak podpowiedzi do php i ewentualnie poświetlał mi  nawiasy
<nakazanieto> mateusz: php storm jest darmowy?
<mateusz> nie
<mateusz> aptana posiada wymienione przez Ciebie opcje i wg mnie najlepiej współpracuje z projektami przez ftp
<mateusz> co nie oznacza że jest to najlepszy edytor ;)
<nakazanieto> a netbeans też płatny?
<mateusz> netbeans i aptana darmowe
<nakazanieto> to uważasz, że lepszym wyjściem będzie aptana czy netbeans?
<mateusz> nakazanieto: każdy ma w sobie coś co Ci się spodoba, najlepiej przetestuj na własnej skórze
<mateusz> nie ma jednego najlepszego i darmowego...
<nakazanieto> To troche zbyt duże kombajny jak na moje możliwości
<nakazanieto> kate mówiliście ma jakis plugin, tak?
<mateusz> no w edytorze który podświetla nawiasy nie będziesz miał np. podpowiedzi php...
<mateusz> *podświetla tylko
<nakazanieto> trudno
<nakazanieto> przeżyje, najbardziej mi chodzi o możliwość podpięcia ftpka
<maniu> moze jeszcze ma za Ciebie kod napisac co?
<nakazanieto> Nic takiego nie powiedziałem.
<nakazanieto> Trudno jest pisać kod i po każdej zmainie uploadowac poprze ftpka
<maniu> yhy
<nakazanieto> inaczej. Nie jest to trudne, ale bardzo nieefektywne.
<maniu> ja pisze odrazu na serwerze
<maniu> pod nano hehe
<nakazanieto> ale po co mam kupować shella za zł miesięcznie jak się dopiero uczę?
<nakazanieto> No to widzę jaki z Ciebie zajebisty programista.
<maniu> nie jestem programista ;p
<nakazanieto> To po co się wypowiadasz w temacie, którego nie znasz.
<nakazanieto> Skoro dobrze Ci sie pisze w nano to ok. Pisz sobie nawet na kartce. Nie obchodzi mnie to.
<gjm> nano hehe
<gjm> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<gjm> hoho
<nakazanieto> z vimem mam taki problem, że z dupy mi podświetla składnie w php
<gjm> to nie wina vima
<nakazanieto> gdyby nie to to bym olał te wszystkie edytory z gui.
<nakazanieto> Wiem. Musiałbym dorzucić jakiś plugin tylko  shell jest do dupy i nie bardzo rozumie, że ten plik tam siedzi.
<gjm> pebkac
<nakazanieto> ??
<gjm> Masz internet?
<nakazanieto> Nie.
<gjm> No to masz problem.
<nakazanieto> Hm. Bardzo możliwe.
<nakazanieto> Póki co nie mam ochoty z Toba rozmawiać.
<gjm> To da się załatwić :>
<maniu> skoro shell jest do dupy dla Ciebie, to doinstaluj sobie php, apache itd. loklanie na kompie i sie baw z edytorami graficznymi ;)
<maniu> to tylko taka mohe sugestia
<maniu> *moja
<nakazanieto> Tylko, że wtedy pliki, które będę edytował/pisał mam na jednym komputerze tak?
<nakazanieto> Takie rozwiązanie jest z dupy
<maniu> no tak, a potem jak wszystko bedzie dzialac
<maniu> przerzucasz sobie na shella
<nakazanieto> Bez sensu.
<nakazanieto> bo jesli korzystam z 3 komputerów będę na każdym musiał instalowac i  konfigurowac masę softu
<maniu> trudno, to kombinuj dalej
<gjm> za te brzydkie słowa
<gjm> znajcie umiar
<maniu> hmm nie rozmumiem, ale spoko ;p
<drathir> bry...
<sysek> phi
<sysek> wizarda nie ma
<gjm> phi
<gjm> sysek jest
<sysek> where
<gjm> nie wiem
<sysek> na opensuse nie ma
<sysek> jabbera nie ma
<Stirlitz_> wyszedł za firewall
<klucky> jaki jest najlżejszy pod względem używania cpu i ramu window manager ze wsparciem myszy
<klucky> ze wsparciem, czyli że można sobie kursorem latać po ekranie
<klucky> nie jestem do końca pewny czy można używać myszy w sithwm
<klucky> dlatego go nie wybrałem
<confluency> Polecam Fluxbox.
<confluency> Podobno można używać myszy w sithwm.
<klucky> świetnie, spróbuję więc najpierw na debianie stihwm a jakby co to przejdę na openboxa (podobny do fluxboxa :D)
#ubuntu-pl 2013-09-28
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/V959GDv.jpg
<Voldenet> nie po to siedzę na #ubuntu-pl, żeby po angielsku nawijać
<patS> witam. jak dodać użytkownika do grupy vboxusers??
<Dreadlish> sudo gpasswd -a user vboxusers
<Dreadlish> amen
<Dreadlish> idź z bogiem
<Dreadlish> jakiegokolwiek tam masz
<patS> dziekowa ;0
<patS> :) *
<didek> Yo
<CookieM> happy cday http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/2013/09/447e5599061178ada0e44db4964b196a_original.gif?1380364165
<Ashiren> :3
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/DrSs9su.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2013-09-29
<Ashiren> 1st
<DaZ> co te koty
<Ashiren> :3
<pompa> Cześć
<didek> jo
<pompa> Chce zainstalować sobie Ubuntu, ale nie wiem które. 12.04.3, czy 13.04?
<xaxes`> pompa: na desktopie?
<pompa> xaxes`, no nie wiem, za windowsa xp :P
<xaxes`> to na desktopie
<xaxes`> zainstaluj 13.04
<pompa> okej :) dzięki
<pompa> 92% gier z mojej biblioteki steam są dostępna na Ubuntu, to nie będę miał problemu z grami :)
<xaxes`> access_log /home/$user/www/log/access.log;  #czemu nginx krzyczy że nie ma takiego pliku?
<mati75> bo nie rozpoznaje zmiennej $user
<blondyn_> siemka siedzi ktoś na xp ?
<blondyn_> ^^
<jacekowski> moze
<blondyn_> siemka jacekowski :D
<blondyn_> bo wiesz po paru latach na Linuksie przyszło mi popracować na XP i mam koszmar
<DaZ> cygwin i ciesz sie życiem :v
<blondyn_> nie wiem jak się pozbyć programu który chce się rejestrować po wykonaniu 10 operacji tak aby go znów zainstalować i znów robić 10 operacji :F
<bjfs> skasuj, albo zaplac
<blondyn_> zapomniałem jak winda działa :/
<bjfs> albo naucz sie asemblera
<blondyn_> czy toto trzyma gdzieś w tempie jakieś info czy w rejestrze koszmar
<blondyn_> a tak przy okazji to testował ktoś KDE na wi ... no XP ?
<blondyn_> tak w ogóle to ciekawe co będzie z KDE bo przecież redmont kupił nokie hmm
<Ashiren> panel sterowanie -> dodaj/usun programy?
<Ashiren> tudziez format
<bjfs> jak bedziesz zadawal takie pytania, to ludzie przestana na nie reagowac
<bjfs> kde wymaga serwera x, mozesz sobie to postawic na xp ale po kiego grzyba? ten system juz dawno nie jest wspierany przez producenta, juz bezpieczniej bedziesz mial pod reactos
<blondyn_> Ashiren: tak zrobiłem ale po odinstalowaniu i ponownym zainstalowaniu jest wypełniony tak jak przedtem tak jakbym nic nie odinstlował informacje zostają i pisze ze wyczerpałeś
<jacekowski> bjfs: kde jest na qt i niekoniecznie wymaga X
<bjfs> kwin?
<blondyn_> bjfs: no ale ja kupiłem kompa w cenie systemu lol dzięki temu w praktyce nie dostał żaden bill odemnie grosza :F
<bjfs> blondyn_: nie lepiej.. zainstalowac ubuntu?
<bjfs> to nie jest support windowsa, zastanow sie nad kanalem, na ktorym przebywasz
<blondyn_> bjfs: przecież grzecznie zapytałem
<KimJestesJestemZ> Pomocy
<JestemZwySZY> Pomocy z moją drukareczką
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> o co chodzi.
<JestemZwySZY> Wykrył , dodałem drukarkę , a ni chu chu nie drukuje ani skanuje . HP 3515 podłączona przez WIFI z roku pańskiego 2013 z miesiąca lipca
<Dreadlish> dziwne, żeby skanował bez skonfigurowanego sane
<JestemZwySZY> Możesz wytłumaczyć jak dla ciula :D
<Dreadlish> szczególnie, że hp to dziwne drukarki na czymkolwiek co nie jest windowsem
<Dreadlish> drukowanie pewnie się da
<JestemZwySZY> HP miał być wyborem koniecznym jak nie znajdę coś fajnego z Marki Brother
<Dreadlish> a chociaż laser?
<Dreadlish> czy nędzna atramentówka z drogimi tuszami? :D
<Dreadlish> dobra, nie było pytania
<JestemZwySZY> Nie 650 Kolor 39 zł czarny 24 zł oryginał
<Dreadlish> i tak drogo.
<Dreadlish> za tusze do brothera daje 15zł za wszystkie kolory + czarny ;d
<Dreadlish> poszukaj sobie jak zainstalować hplip
<Dreadlish> potem w ustawieniach drukarki poszukaj podpinania drukarki sieciowej
<Dreadlish> powinno Ci znaleźć tą drukarkę.
<ChaosEngine> JestemZwySZY: jak wifi to pewnie masz przydzielony IP jakiś, możesz pingować ją?
<JestemZwySZY> Jak nie to jescze mam na górze starą plujkę HP ma 6 lat a tusze 115 zł zamienik razem
<JestemZwySZY> Mam przydzielony jakiś tam
<JestemZwySZY> Te urządzenie poleci za okno jak nie pójdzie na Ubuntu
<mati75> model?
 * Dreadlish reads backlog
<Dreadlish> "(...)HP 3515 podłączona przez WIFI(...)"
<JestemZwySZY> Na eazie pobieram hplip :D
<mati75> Dreadlish: ślepy jestem
<mati75> u mnie działa hp po wifi
<mati75> 1102
<JestemZwySZY> pobrałem hplip i  co tera
<Dreadlish> mati75: tylko, że to porządny laser, a nie takie o coś
<Dominiol> :)
<JestemZwySZY> sudo ./hplip-3.11.3a.run co mam wpisać przed tą kropką home/Downloads ??
<Dreadlish> JestemZwySZY: hplip masz w repo.
<JestemZwySZY> Daj mi komendę do repo , bo ja obudziłem się z rączką w nocniku z referatem na jutro
<Dreadlish> sudo apt-get install hplip
<Dreadlish> meh
<JestemZwySZY> Dreadlish:  uratowałeś mi dupsko przed lachą
<Dreadlish> trzeba było się obudzić wczoraj tak btw.
<JestemZwySZY> Tylko kurde jak odpalić to cudo
<JestemZwySZY> ale kurde nie chciało się wgrać
<Dreadlish> eh?
<JestemZwySZY> albert@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install hplip Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done hplip is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgrade
<Dreadlish> czyli niby masz hplipa.
<JestemZwySZY> fuck co za lewy komp
<Dreadlish> nie, to tylko hp
<JestemZwySZY> Ja ostatnio musiałem wymienić 30% kompa
<JestemZwySZY> A ten HPLIP Toolbox z Centrum oprogramowania Ubuntu ?
#ubuntu-pl 2014-09-22
<Guest11578> siema
<TheNumb> iema
<Guest11578> przymierzam sie do instalacji :)
<Guest11578> narazie z plytki obczajam co i jak
<Guest11578> wygrzebałem starą płytke z ubuntu 10.10 jest coś nowszego?
<TheNumb> 14.04 z kwietnia tego roku
<TheNumb> ;]
<TheNumb> 10.10 już nie jest wspierane
<Guest11578> no własnie sporo mi tu blędów pokazuje
<TheNumb> Nie dziwię się.
<Guest11578> sciagam wiec najnowsza werseję
<TheNumb> Ściągaj
<TheNumb> 64 bitową
<Guest11578> mam stary sprzęt
<TheNumb> Jak stary?
<Guest11578>  ledwo zipie pod xp :)
<TheNumb> http://lubuntu.net/
<TheNumb> http://xubuntu.org/
<TheNumb> Ten pierwszy jest lżejszy
<TheNumb> Ten drugi jest "ładniejszy"
<Guest11578> musi być jak najbardziej wydajny
<Guest11578> czyli pierwsza opcja
<TheNumb> Jeszcze jest http://crunchbang.org/ bazujący na debianie.
<Guest11578> czy to są polskie wersje językowe?
<Guest11578> musi być taka na początek
<mati75> są
<Guest11578> ok
<TheNumb> Tak.
<mati75> openbox w backportach na pewno ma
<Guest11578> fire fox sie sypie
<Guest11578> :)
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> ++ za ucieczke z xp ;p
<Dread> to ktoś jeszcze używa xp?
<Lakii^> sporo ludzi
<drathir> Dread: pomijam bankomaty...
<Guest91149> siema
<drathir> witam...
<Ashiren> moshi moshi
<Guest91149> zaczynam przygodę z ubuntu :)
<Guest91149> mam w tej chwili wersje na plytce na próbę,czy to normalne ze firefox nie działa?
<Ashiren> nie
<Ashiren> ale kto normalny uzywa firefoxa :c
<Guest91149> :)
<Guest91149> chwytam sie tego co znam , narazie
<Guest91149> :)
<Ashiren> jakies bledy czy wogole tak sie sypie
<drathir> a kto "normalny" chrome uzywa ktory nawet nie potrafi proxy w przegladarce zmieniac?
<drathir> hrhr
<Ashiren> chromium*
<Ashiren> also opera, ale tyko 12.16 gdzie juz polowa stron nie dziala ~
<drathir> chromium jeden czort niestety... co do opery dobra byla, ale po zmianie silnika i wipe wszystkief=go yle co sie zrobilo...
<Guest91149> wywaliło mi bląd w firefoxie ale po restarcie chodzi
<drathir> Guest91149: spod konsoli uruchom firefox wpisujac, wiecej bledow pokaze...
<drathir> a to ciekawe...
#ubuntu-pl 2014-09-23
<azaris> Hej
<azaris> pytanko takie mam
<azaris> czy ktoś przebrnol z konfiguracja xscreensavera by ten z kanalu rss z polskimi kszaczkami  kodowanymi utf-8 wyswietlal je jak nalezzy a nie plotki i haszcze
<azaris> juz wszystkiego chyba, hehe probowalem, ale nawet instalacje czcionek dla x-ow i wpisanie ich w konfigi nie pomogly
<kazia> alo. Dzieje sie komus cos takiego ze po zwinieciu np terminala czy innej aplikacji w obszarze roboczym to ona znika i nie da sie rozwinac?
<kazia> w xfce
<kazia> (w sensie moze da sie rozwinac, ale nie przez klikniecie)
<Wasper> Czesc, mam prosbe, chcialbym postawic linuxa na ssd na laptopie tylko jak mam sprawdzic, czy laptop obsluguje sata 3?
<TheNumb> Wasper: u producenta.
<TheNumb> Wasper: sata 3 jest kompatybilne wstecz, co znaczy, że będzie działało nawet jak laptop obsługuje tylko sata 2.
<Wasper> TheNumb: tak, ale na sata2 ssd nie rozwinie skrzydel :)
<TheNumb> Niestety.
<Wasper> jest sudo /usr/sbin/smartctl -i /dev/sda
<Wasper> ale nic z outputa nie rozumiem :P
<TheNumb> Zobacz u producenta ,_,
<TheNumb> Jak znasz model laptopa to co to za problem? :}
<Wasper> dell latitude E4310 Core i5 2.4GHz/4GB RAM/320GB
<Wasper> tylko problem w tym
<Wasper> ze jak sprawdzam w necie to mi wyskakuja modele z podswietlana klawiatura
<Wasper> i sie obawiam, ze sa nowsze i starsza
<TheNumb> to zobacz sobie jaki masz chipset w laptopie
<TheNumb> ;]
<Wasper> ta, po 16 bede kombinil, jak z roboty wroce
<drathir> bry...
<sad> witam cos odinstalowalem i przy bootowaniu systemu wyswietla mi sie https://www.dropbox.com/s/5mwurr0illcu82f/2014-09-23%2014.50.25.jpg?dl=0
<sad> format czy da sie cos z tym zrobic?
<mati75> sad: pewnie da się naprawić, ale lepiej formar
<mati75> szybciej będzie
<sad> a co by trzeba zrobic zeby naprawic?
<john_matthew> czesc
<john_matthew> sluchajcie mam dosc nietypowe pytanie
<john_matthew> niekoniczenie zwiazane z linuxem
<john_matthew> mianowicie na mojej uczelni rok temu bylo cos takiego jak rejestracja komputerow
<john_matthew> zarejestrowalem laptopa
<john_matthew> ale w tym roku do akademika wzialem stacjonarny komputer
<john_matthew> i nie jest on zarejestrowany
<TheNumb> pewnie chodzi o adres MAC :D
<john_matthew> i zauwazylem straszny spadek
<john_matthew> w sieci
<john_matthew> predkosci
<TheNumb> Masz tam gniazdko ethernet w akademiku?
<john_matthew> tak
<TheNumb> Kup router
<TheNumb> Ustaw mu adres MAC swojego laptopa i używaj.
<TheNumb> ;]
<john_matthew> a nie moge tego zrobic bez routera?
<TheNumb> możesz
<TheNumb> musisz tylko zmienić MAC karcie sieciowej
<TheNumb> Albo jak normalny człowiek zarejestrować nowe urządzenie.
<john_matthew> raczej wybiore druga opcje
<john_matthew> ;))
<john_matthew> ale dopiero bede mogl to zrobic za tydzien jak wroci administrator
<john_matthew> aczkolwiek w celach edukacyjnych postaram sie zmienic adres mac na ten stary z laptopa
<john_matthew> :)
<TheNumb> pod linuksem robi się prosto
<TheNumb> instalujesz macchanger i tyle
<TheNumb> Nie wiem jak windows.
<john_matthew> rozumiem, dzieki wielkie za konkretna odpowiedz :)
<TheNumb> john_matthew: jakie macie internety na WATcie? :P
<john_matthew> a Ci powiem, ze bardzo dobre
<john_matthew> pomijajac poblokowane porty na p2p
<TheNumb> : D
<TheNumb> U mnie w akademcu nawet nie blokowali.
<john_matthew> ale za to predkosc niezla
<TheNumb> Tylko niektóre piętra miały switche 100 Mbps ;(
<john_matthew> taki film 700mb
<john_matthew> do 20 sekund
<john_matthew> potrafil sie sciagnac
<ftpd> {[15:40:07]  <TheNumb>	 instalujesz macchanger i tyle
<ftpd> Naprawdę?
<ftpd> macchanger?
<ftpd> ifconfig eth0 ether 00:01:02:03:04:05
<ftpd> A nie 'instalujesz macchanger'.
<TheNumb> ftpd: ma gui
<TheNumb> Nie wszystkim podchodzi terminal ;]
<TheNumb> http://screenshots.debian.net/screenshots/m/macchanger-gtk/7256_large.png
<drathir> lol gtk dla macchangera ? O.o really?
<mati75> typowy ubuntu user musi sobie wyklikać
<drathir> mati75: ale tam prawie nie ma co klikac adres i z 5 flag tylko?
<TheNumb> moszna? moszna
 * drathir tam w akademiku troche by sie jednak bal ;/
<ftpd> TheNumb, Przykre trochę.
<john_matthew> ifconfig eth0 ether 00:01:02:03:04:05 <- rozumiem ze to byla komenda do terminalu?
<Ashiren> eeyup
<Ashiren> uuu zmieniasz mac, co ty kombinujesz :V
<john_matthew> zmienilem komputer w akademiku
<john_matthew> tamten mialem zarejestrowany
<john_matthew> na adres mac z laptopa
<john_matthew> cos moge popsuc?
<Ashiren> nope
<Ashiren> tzn mozesz
<Ashiren> ale linux sam sie naprawi
<john_matthew> musialbym tydzien czekac zeby zarejestrowac nowy komputer u admina sieci
<john_matthew> bez rejestracji net chodzi tragicznie
<john_matthew> jak zmienie w linuxie mac to w winowsie tez mi sie zmieni?
<ftpd> Nie.
<jacekowski> to nie jest permanentne
<ftpd> Hint: ta komenda zadziała do rebootu.
<jacekowski> to musisz za kazdym razem wpisywac
<jacekowski> a w windowsie w ustawieniach urzadzenia bedzie
<ftpd> (Upraszczając.)
<john_matthew> w winowsie tez do rebootu?
<ftpd> Tak.
<jacekowski> nie
<ftpd> Tak afair.
<jacekowski> w windowsie jak w ustawieniach drivera zrobisz to zostaje
<jacekowski> tzn. w ustawieniach urzadzenia
<ftpd> A, ok. Może. Raz to robiłem.
<john_matthew> a w linuksie nie moge permanentnie
<jacekowski> nawet samo chyba reboot zaproponuje
<john_matthew> ?
<jacekowski> john_matthew: dodaj do /etc/rc.local
<john_matthew> najpierw sprawdze moze z rebootem czy to w ogole wina maca
<john_matthew> ether: Nieznany host
<john_matthew> po wpisaniu tej komendy
<Ashiren> moze hw ether
<john_matthew> SIOCSIFHWADDR: Operacja niedozwolona
<jacekowski> sudo
<john_matthew> i zrebootowac czy to dziala do rebootu?
<john_matthew> czy od razu dziala?
<Ashiren> do rebootu
<john_matthew> ok
<john_matthew> sprawdza
<john_matthew> hmm nie pomoglo niestety
<john_matthew> moze zly mac uzylem
<john_matthew> ale wydaje mi sie ze powininen to byc mac "karta ethernet polaczenie lokalne"
#ubuntu-pl 2014-09-24
<drathir> bry...
<halina> witaj
<gregorijus> Witam.
<gregorijus> Co to są za pliki .mood i dlaczego je mam? Zazwyczaj w folderach muzyki.
<drathir> gregorijus: Scigaj programy od muzyki zapewne, /me strzela ze to clementine moze byc...
<gregorijus> tak :D
<drathir> ale u siebie nie pamieatam zeby zapisywal w plikach...
<gregorijus> już obejrzałem się i wyłączyłem generowanie :D
<drathir> !next
<jacekowski> clementine/amarok to robi
<jacekowski> mozna ustawic gdzie ma zapisywac
<jacekowski> ale moodbary fajne sa
<gregorijus> niw widzę w nich nic fajnego, lepiej by jakaś wizualizacja by się kręciła jak w foobar
<gregorijus> ma wizualizacje, ale nie da się tego zintegrować do samego playera
<gregorijus> tylko jako oddzielne okienko
<drathir> clementine nie ma vizualizacji?
 * drathir teraz nie ma jak sprawdzic...
<gregorijus> ma, ale nie integruje się, jak w foobar naprzykład. Oddzielnie puścisz, popatrzysz i zamykasz :D
<gregorijus> w foobar wizualizację można przylepić w interfejsie, dać na to miejsce
<gregorijus> a pomarańcza tej możliwości nie ma
<drathir> chyba ma obok sterowania... 3 czy 4 proste...
<gregorijus> drathir,  http://tinypic.com/r/smzk9s/8
<drathir> gregorijus: 6 do wyboru po lewej od glosnosci...
<gregorijus> słaaaaba ta wizualizacja :D
<drathir> ;p
<drathir> w full rozdzielczosci daje rade...
<gregorijus> ech, jednak tęsknię za aimpem...
#ubuntu-pl 2014-09-25
<john_matthew>  czesc, istnieje cos na wzor komendy chkdsk w ubuntu?
<john_matthew> oke mam
<bugari> np
<bugari> :D
<grek> czesc jak sie aktualnie nazywa jockey
<grek> to narzedzie do isntalcji sterownikow
<grek> kiedys bylo jako jockey - pottrzebuje z terminala zainstalowac sterowniki nbidia po aktualizacji wywalilo je i ubuntu nie pokazuje paska
<TheNumb> grek: a jakie masz gpu?
<grek> gt 330m
<grek> hm no nieciekawie zainstalowalem z konsoli sciagniete aktualne stery nvidia ale nadal nie chce sie odpalic run in safe mode nie dziala - ale to zadko kiedy działa
<TheNumb> nvidia-xconfig
<grek> da sie to jakos zresetowac mam kde tez wiec powinine sie uruchomic w trybie bezpieczny,
<TheNumb> i próbuj jeszcze raz
<grek> ok cos to zapisalo zrestaruje
<grek> to samo - system rinin in low graphics , taki komunikat bo to tylko komunikat system nie odpala sie
<grek> daje run for one session i nic, ale to jak mowie nigdy mi nie dzialalo, kwestia teraz czy da sie tego aktualnego odpowiednika jockey zmusic zeby zainstalwoal sterowniki z dystrybucji - teraz mam ze strony nvidia
<TheNumb> najpierw musisz je odinstalować
<TheNumb> te ze strony nvidii.
<TheNumb> i zainstaluj pakiet nvidia-331
<grek> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-* ?
<TheNumb> niebardzo
<grek> ja instalowalem 304.128.run
<TheNumb> dodajesz argument --uninstall do tego pliku instalacyjnego
<grek> acha dzieki juz to robie
<TheNumb> no to 304.128.run --uninstall
<TheNumb> A potem apt-get install nvidia-304
<grek> zainstalowalem ale nadal low -graphics :(
<grek> a moze jakies uniwersalne sterowniki by zadzialaly
<TheNumb> uniwersalne?
<grek> wlasnie dlatego on mial ze strony bo cos nie chcialo to dzialac  ta karta jest moze jakas nietypowa
<grek> no bez akceleracji
<grek> w jockey byly nie pamietam nazywy jakies open source bo te nvidia sa chyba zamnkiete nie ?
<TheNumb> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<grek> albo probowac inna wersje nvidia ?
<TheNumb> możesz próbować
<TheNumb> zainstaluj nvidia-331
<grek> ok czyli pierwsze purge nvidia-304
<grek> ?
<grek> niesteety 331 tez nie dziala, jedno jest pewne przed aktualizacja kernela dzialal sterownik z nvidi
<grek> wlaczylem teraz z porzedniego jadra tyle ze to nie pomoglo - byc moze dlatego ze rozkofigurowana jest jzu ta grafika
<grek> a tego jak zainstalowac xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<grek> ok znalazlem to ma w nazwie na koncu nazwe dystrybucji lts-thrusty
<grek> na tym xserver-xorg-video-nouveau odpalił się - kde - 640-480 ale juz mozna teraz probowac zainstalowac cos z kde - dzialac musi bo dzialalo :)
<TheNumb> grek: jak używasz nouveau to musisz usunąć xorg.conf
<grek> i zadziałąło - dziwne - po przejsciu na xserver-xorg-video-nouveau  z konsoli zainstalowalem na to nvidie ze strony  ....304.128.run
<grek> restart i jest rodzielczosc i acceleracja
<grek> dzieki za pomoc
<gjm> 5zł
<grek> a Tobie za co :)
<gjm> za ojczyznę
<grek> ma ktoś z Was zamontowany google drive ?
<grek> zasadniczo to działa ale mam nieprawdopodobnie niskie transfery - np 15 kb/s upload to tak dziala czy cos u mnie jest nie tak ?
<kazia> alo
<kazia> troche sie wlasnie zdziwilam ze nie mam polecenia copy w terminalu.
<kazia> Brak jakiegos pakietu czy kolejne cudo w ubuntu?
<grek> cp to copy
<TheNumb> kazia: nie copy
<TheNumb> tylko cp
<TheNumb> kazia: polecenia w windowsie różnią się od tych w linuksie.
<kazia> masz racje. Ale plama. Przepraszam za glupie pytanie.
<TheNumb> :F
<TheNumb> Jak chcesz mieć "copy" to możesz sobie dodać alias do "cp"
<kazia> Wlasnie dodawalam sobie alias kopiowania mp3 na telefon; a tu takie zaskocznie z copy ;) cp jest ok:) zapamietam juz.
<kazia> btw gdzie w ubuntu wrzuca sie skrypty zeby uruchamialy sie przy starcie systemu?
<TheNumb> kazia: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/autostarting
<TheNumb> Co prawda dla parch linuksa, ale dobra instrukcja.
<kazia> hmm. Wrzucilam skrypt do /etc/profile.d/ Nie wiem czy dobrze.
<kazia> Czy musze w xubuntu klikac wysun albo odmontuj jak chce wyciagnac kabel od polaczenia z telefonem, czy moge po prostu wyciagnac i nic sie nie stanie karcie pamieci i sytemowi?
<TheNumb> ja się w to nie bawię
<TheNumb> <:
<root____1> WItam! :D
<TheNumb> ircuje z roota
<TheNumb> :D
<Guest37444> hahaha :D
<Guest37444> szalony
<Guest37444> co ?
<TheNumb> /exec rm -rf/*
<Guest37444> haaha :D
<Guest37444> exit
<Guest37444> moze
<Guest37444> od razu
<Guest37444> ? :D
 * kazia ucieka do zajec
<gjm> Dzieki za info.
<TheNumb> 5 złoty
<gjm> Tylko tyle możesz mi zaoferować?
<drathir> bry...
<wiedzmin> Witam, czy ktoś zna się na RAIDzie?
<gjm> nie
<wiedzmin> nie szukam pomocy tylko informacji
<wiedzmin> Czy ktoś wie dlaczego nie powinno się robić RAIDa z całych dysków a tylko z poszczególnymi parami partycji?
<wiedzmin> ktoś wie?
<TheNumb> co?
<TheNumb> Jak? :D
<jacekowski> wiedzmin: latwiej sie tym zarzadza
<jacekowski> wiedzmin: jak wymieniasz dyski na wieksze albo cos
<jacekn_> jacekowski: co to ma za znaczenie przy wymianie?
<wiedzmin> tylko łatwiejsze zarządzanie?
<wiedzmin> nie ma innych bardziej technicznych przesłanek?
<jacekn> wiedzmin: nie wydaje mi sie
<drathir> ze jak ?
<drathir> chyba ze chodzi o sw raid...
<john_matthew> wiecie moze dlaczego po wpisaniu komendu sudo ifdown eth0 , otrzmuje odpowiedz: interface eth0 not cofigured
<john_matthew> ?
<Guest77068> wywalilo mi ostatnio bad sectory na partycji bootowalnej ze az systemu nie chcialo czytac, naprawilem to z livecd fsck,  dysk ogolnie moze poleciec w kazdej chwili teraz?
<Guest77068> disk utility 55 bad sectorow znajduje
<gjm> pokaż smart
<jacekn> Guest77068: ogolnie tak, raczej nie ufaj temu dyskowi
<Dread> Guest77068: co to za dysk
<gjm> twardy
<gjm> :v
<Dread> gjm: a może miękki :V
<Guest77068> szajsung
 * dj_oko[2012R2] ma 2100 bad sectorów, co miesiąc rośnie o kilka
<dj_oko[2012R2]> życie na krawędzi ^^
<Guest77068> gjm:  gsmartcontrol moze byc?
<gjm> łaskawie zezwalam
<Guest77068> to co chcesz wiedziec
<gjm> numery totka
<Guest77068> HAHAHHA
<Guest77068> loga testu?
<gjm> bystrzacha
<Guest77068> moze byc z przed paru dni i czy ma byc rozszerzony
<gjm> jak tak dalej będziemy gadać, to ten dysk zdąży paść 3 razy
<Guest77068> szybciej by bylo jakbys precyzowal co chcesz
<gjm> patrz jak to się robi:
<gjm> ~ » sudo smartctl /dev/sda -a | ix
<gjm> http://ix.io/euu
<Guest77068> robie updata ide plus mam instaluje VS'a na VM z win8 i mi troche tnie ram ;<
<gjm> w ogóle twardy ten mój dysk
<gjm> trochę mu się oberwało, a on nic
<Guest77068> http://wklej.org/hash/3ba73d0cad5/
<jacekn> gjm: moze to dysk z miasta? One sa twarde
<gjm> z dupy
<Guest77068> ogolnie moze byc cos z laptopem nie tak bo to juz 2 dysk leci w ciagu 1.5 roku
<gjm> zacznij szukać nowego
<Guest77068> gjm: co zes wycyztal
<Guest77068> wyczytał*
<Guest77068> bardzo zle?
<gjm>   5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       33
<Guest77068> gjm: przewidywany czas zycia doktorze?
<gjm> tego się nie da przewidzieć
<gjm> może paść jutro, albo za rok
<Guest77068> aha czyli bomba zegarowa
<Guest77068> a gwara to uznaje?
<Dread> nie.
<Dread> tzn. tak
<Guest77068> tylko pytanie keidy go kupowalem
<Guest77068> gdzies sie dalo lifetime dysku sprawdzic
<john_matthew> jak w ubuntu mozna zmienic domyslny program otwierajacy dane rozszerzenie plikow
<Guest77068> w systemsetting
<Guest77068> s
<jacekn> john_matthew: albo prawym, wlasciwosci i tam jest zakladka
<Guest77068> john_matthew: File Associations
<dj_oko[2012R2]> a nie jest tak, że wystarczy prawoklik na plik, właściwości oraz "program domyślny"? :)
<Tombus> siema. nie mogę znaleźć info nt. wsparcia lubuntu 14.04 dla cpu pentium g3420. głównie chodzi o zintegrowaną GPU. Nie chciałbym się wdupić jak z netoobkiem asusa...
<Dread> Tombus: wspiera.
<Tombus> dzięki ;)
<monfis> bądźcie pozdrowieni szlachetni linuksiarze
<gjm> ramen
<jacekowski> jacekn: jak zrobisz raida co ma 2x2TB, i potem wymienisz 1 z nich na 3TB to masz w dalszym ciagu 2TB raida
<jacekowski> jacekn: jak uzywasz partycji to masz 2TB raida i 1TB wolnego miejsca
<jacekowski> jacekn: i mozesz dolozyc kolejny 1TB dysk i masz wtedy 3TB raida z dyskow o roznych rozmiarach
<gregorijus> o, akurat mowa o dyskach - MAM PYTANIE :D
<TheNumb> raid-z ftw
<TheNumb> i tak
<TheNumb> <:
<gregorijus> Witam :)
<jacekn> jacekowski: jestes pewiem ze sie nie da przeskalowac mdraida? Nie probowalem w sumie ale sprzetowe karty na to pozwalaja
<gregorijus> http://tinypic.com/r/14kwnls/8 mam taki pendrajw. I są problemy - kopiujesz na niego pliki, nawet można otworzyć wraz po skopjowaniu, ale starczy go wyjąć i znowu włączyć - nie ma tego pliku.
<monfis> 2 partycje / /home
<jacekowski> jacekn: nie w taki sposob
<jacekowski> jacekn: da sie jak wymienisz oba na 3TB
<monfis> najlepiej
<jacekowski> jacekn: ale jak chcesz laczyc rozne dyski, to musisz miec partycje
<jacekn> jacekowski: ah no fakt jak kombinujesz z roznymi dyskami to racja
<gjm> 18:24        monfis │ 2 partycje / /home
<gjm> ten jak wyleciał
<monfis> \
<jacekowski> gregorijus: robisz umount prawidlowo?
<gregorijus> tak
<jacekowski> gregorijus: to podrobka pendrive
<jacekowski> gregorijus: bardzo popularna rzecz
<gregorijus> zły pendrive?
<jacekowski> gregorijus: tak
<gregorijus> :(
<jacekowski> pewnie ma realna pojemnosc 128MB albo te okolice
<gjm> pewnie 64GB za allegro :>
<gregorijus> 16gb na ebay
<gregorijus> ale za 8 dolarów
<gjm> jest jakiś soft żeby sprawdzić
<jacekowski> podrobka
<gjm> chipgenius chyba
<gjm> na windblowsa
<gregorijus> chyba jednak najlepsze są kingstony
<monfis> mniejsza na wszystko poza home
<monfis> wieksza na home i najlepsze osiagi uzyskasz '
<monfis> ew jeszcze jeden na swap i tmp
<gjm> no gniję
<gjm> monfis: do kogo gadasz?
<jacekowski> gregorijus: rozbierz i zobacz jaki tam jest flash
<gjm> po co rozbierać? mówię, że jest soft do tego
<monfis> zreszta nwewrmind
<monfis> czy jest saens alptopa na wykłady
<gjm> saens alptopa
<jacekowski> zobaczyc czy to nie jest przypadkiem awaria, ale malo prawdopodobne
<gjm> jak najbardziej
<monfis> mhm.tylko czy wytrzyma wiele godzin notatek
<monfis> gdyby na auli były gniazdka
<gjm> gregorijus: o, na linuksa jest f3
<gjm> http://oss.digirati.com.br/f3/
<gregorijus> co to?
<gjm> przeczytaj
<gregorijus> po angielsku, sorry :D
<gjm> nie mam pytań
<gregorijus> do czego służy?
<gregorijus> 1 zdaniem
<gjm> możesz sprawdzić prawdziwą pojemność twojego pendrajwa
<gregorijus> trzeba ściągać program?
<gjm> dobra, olej to
<gregorijus> nie...
<gregorijus> mam ten archiw, rozpakowałem
<gregorijus> dalej co?
<gregorijus> ./f3write /media/gzegozas/A47F-F25B/
<gregorijus> pisze, że nie ma takiego folderu
<TheNumb> a masz zamontowany ten pendrive?
<gregorijus> tak
<TheNumb> zobacz gdzie masz go zamontowanego ;f
<gregorijus> tutaj /media/gzegozas/A47F-F25B/
<gregorijus> bash: ./f3write/media/gzegozas/A47F-F25B/: Toks failas ar aplankas neegzistuoja
<gregorijus> po dwukropku - taki plik lub folder nie znaleziony
<gregorijus> dobra, przysłałem ja ten f3-4.0, rozpakowałem, przczytałem readme. Może te pliki trzeba gdzieś specjalnie umieścic? Dlatego mi i nie puszcza sprawdzania?
<gregorijus> bo zostały rozpakowane w downloads
<gregorijus> do folderu f3-4.0
<gregorijus> q jak to wszystko zaplątane...
<monfis> chmod ?
<monfis> chmod +x nazwa pliku
<monfis> ??
<monfis> pytam jak cos
<gregorijus> którego pliku? w folderze jest ich kilkanaście
<gregorijus> a chmod daje kolejne errory
<dj_oko[2012R2]> monfis, skad ty masz neta?
<dj_oko[2012R2]> odkąd pamietam, nigdy nie miałeś hostname'a :D
<monfis> pochodze z dysfukcyjnej rodziny i kradne z satelity lub wi fi
<monfis> problemy z kasą
<TheNumb> i narkotykami ;/
<gregorijus> jak włączyć ten F3 i spier*** stąd z waszej głowy :D
<TheNumb> chmod +x f3write
<TheNumb> ./f3write /media/gzegozas/A47F-F25B/
<gregorijus> nie idzie
<gregorijus> dopisać, gdzie ten f3write leży?
<TheNumb> wejdź do katalogu z f3write
<TheNumb> i chmod +x f3write ;/
<gregorijus> nic
<monfis> a na serio to jest to osiedlowe wifi
<monfis> 5 ghz
<monfis> puszczone ze szpitala
<TheNumb> :|
<dj_oko[2012R2]> monfis, DNS nie zna twojego IP
<dj_oko[2012R2]> a ponieważ jestem prawodpodobnie chory psychicznie i mam nieograniczoną pamięć do pierdół
<dj_oko[2012R2]> to pamiętam, że w 2010 też tak miałeś
<monfis> wiesz to lokalny dostawca
<monfis> ma swiatłowud podłaczony do szpitala
<monfis> 2 zyły
<nvll> swiatlowod*
<gjm> światłowód*
<TheNumb> światłowzwód
<monfis> ciekawe czy na sałnie sa jakies lachony ;D
<monfis> bo mysle sie wybrac
<dj_oko[2012R2]> "sałna"
<monfis> no cio
<monfis> ciepło tam
<dj_oko[2012R2]> zapewne masz na myśle saunę
<monfis> tak tak
<monfis> ej ja nawet na fb mam bana
<monfis> http://wstaw.org/w/2XK7/linki/
<wincyjkodu> a jednak nie D:
<mati75> it works!
<wincyjkodu> xD
<wincyjkodu> 403 nie byuo
<monfis> wiesz nie moge importować baz danych itp z fb
<wincyjkodu> pracujesz w fb?
<monfis> bo seryjnie pozakładałem znajomym konta na badoo
<monfis> erodate itp
<wincyjkodu> monfis: masz dostep do baz danych userow i wiadomosci?
<wincyjkodu> podziel sie
<monfis> nic nie mam
<monfis> juz nic
<wincyjkodu> masz masz, nie badz taki niedostepny
<monfis> prosi o kod
<monfis> chciałem uzyskać dostep do profili i fotek profilowych
<monfis> wszystkich ze stasutem sigielka sigiel
<monfis> bo startowałem z własnym portalem
<wincyjkodu> cwany lis, fap folder uzupelniasz?
<monfis> nie poprostu chodziło oto by fake profile były
<monfis> zeby niby był popularny
<wincyjkodu> i sadzisz ze to legalne?
<monfis> tak w angli tak
<wincyjkodu> xD
<wincyjkodu> dobra spadam :D
<monfis> dj oko isc czy nie isc
<monfis> o jakiej poze jest najwiecej dziewczyn na basenie ?
<mati75> wtedy kiedy ciebie tam nie ma
<monfis> kk
<monfis> aha jestem na imformatyce w ujk
<gjm> Fajnie.
<monfis> niiio
<monfis> juz brode zapuszczam
<dj_oko[2012R2]> monfis, forum MS-AGH? :D
<monfis> ujk
<monfis> uniwersytet jana kochanoskiego
#ubuntu-pl 2014-09-26
<Matan> witam
<Matan> !seen Maran
<lubotu3> I have no seen command
<Matan> !help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<drathir> bry...
<nokiaxd> cześć i czołem - jak na lubuntu 14? znaleźć modem USB w /dev/? chciałbym wyłączyć
<nokiaxd> pin, ale nie wiem gdzie się łączyć do słania komend AT*
<kazia> alo:) czy ktos moze mi potwierdzic jaki najlepszy procesor pasowalby do lapka compaq nx6310? Ja znalazlam ze t2600.
<drathir> przewaznie wymiana procka to strar=ta kasy ;/
<drathir> strata*
#ubuntu-pl 2014-09-27
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> o.o http://img-9gag-lol.9cache.com/photo/aNoAVv6_460s.jpg
<m477> podobno apt-get install xubuntu-desktop  mialo nic nie namieszac w kubuntu...
<gjm> nie umiesz
<m477> tacy znawcy
<m477> "instaluj bedzie spoko"
<kklimonda> bo ogólnie "nic nie namiesza" się stopniuje
<kklimonda> "nic nie namiesza" "nic nie namiesza za bardzo" "nic nie namiesza do końca" etc.
<gjm> ubuntu == loteria
<m477> a to zmixowalo system ze hohoho
<m477> nie moge do konca sie pozbyc tych app z xfce
<m477> w ogole raz ikony z xfce sa a raz z kde
<kklimonda> welp
<m477> wut
<m477> bagno
<kklimonda> linux
<gjm> zainstaluj windowsa
<m477> w sumie i tak dysk do smietnika idzie
<gjm> wszystko będzie działać
<Ashiren> :3 http://cdn.cutestpaw.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/l-Brilliant-Ways-To-Organize-Your-Cats.jpg
<kklimonda> Ashiren: dzięki za ten eye bleach
<m477> mam winde8 na VM
<gjm> mi kot właśnie wypierdzielił toster
<m477> nawet plynnie chodzi ale okienkowosc systemu dobija
<m477> a moj na kolanach lezy
<Ashiren> aww
<gjm> a mój drugi gdzieś śpi
<gjm> Ashiren: łyso ci?
<Ashiren> sierścio
<Ashiren> :c
<m477> ciekawe czy sata III mi pojdzie
<gjm> pójdzie i nie wróci
<m477> jakos producent nie kwapi sie ta informacja
<m477> jeszcze bieda max 8GB ramu :/ a mialem dokupywac
<kklimonda> no, ja w sumie też kupiłem laptopa z max 8GB
<kklimonda> chyba, że intel z lenovo się ogarną i update biosu zrobią, a ktoś jeszcze kość wykombinuje
<m477> ja mialem na starcie 8 i sie okazuje ze to max ~~
<kklimonda> mhm, ja też
<kklimonda> ale w sumie wiedziałem co kupuję ;)
<m477> no ja potrzebowalem kompa na zaraz
<m477> i mialem jakies 3 dni na kupienie czegos
<kklimonda> ouco nagle to po diable
<m477> jechalem do niemiec i potrzebowalem narzedzia do pracy
<mati75> |
<m477> a wstyd sie pokazywac  z laptopem polskiej firmy za 1.5k zl ;d
<garon> Cześć wszystkim! Chciałbym Was zapytać o poradę językową :P Muszę ten temat "Aplikacja zarządzająca kontrolerem domeny opartej na usłudze Samba w środowisku Linux" przetłumaczyć na angielski
<garon> przetłumaczyłem go w taki sposob, ale chciałbym spytać czy poprawnie
<kklimonda> m477: cóż, co kupiłeś
<kklimonda> ?
<m477> kklimonda: dell vostro v131
<kklimonda> garon: "management software for the Samba-based domain controller running under linux" albo coś w ten deseń
<garon> mam tak: An application controlling a domain based on Samba in Linux
<garon> ale to pewnie po lamersku
<m477> jakis nawet support jest tego della online ale czy to warto korzystac z tego w ogole
<m477> ale syf wszystko w .exe ;F
<m477> ciekawe co by bylo jakby to na VM uruchomic
<m477> wydawac komputery z linuxem na rynek i nie robic do niego supportu, dell/10 ;d
<Ashiren> mmm http://i.imgur.com/PPgQOT5.jpg
<m477> http://i.imgur.com/XmxbCEu.png dobre haxy?
<TheNumb> m477: nie rozumiem
<gjm> bo jesteś tempy xD!!1
<m477> :D
<TheNumb> gjm: tempy hui
<gjm> bane
<TheNumb> buttman
<TheNumb> gjm: ukochaj ubuntu
<gjm> szczymryj
<TheNumb> gjm: oddawaj hajs
<gjm> i co teraz
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/vTQPy8g.jpg
<Voldenet> ^ Kot licencyjny do płyt leżących za nim
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/Y9RN4pY.png?1
<kklimonda> wii, kot
<Ashiren> :o
<gjm> Ashiren: https://scontent-b-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/1555538_845071915517218_5872681315752505186_n.jpg?oh=3a41dcf5b468ae77414d0e1a86d987b4&oe=54B5E695
<Ashiren> ^_^ http://img-9gag-lol.9cache.com/photo/a3dMwBe_700b_v1.jpg
<Cysioland> Dzień dobry
<Cysioland> Albo dobry wieczór
<Cysioland> Czy tu się używa Universal Greeting Time>
<Cysioland> ?
<Dread> /kick Cysioland
<Dread> garon:
<Dread> tfu
<Dread> yung_lean:
<Cysioland> gjma nie ma
<yung_lean> nie hajlajtuj mnie
<Cysioland> Ale widać mogę tu być, skoro mogę tu być
<Cysioland> A jednak nie mogę, tylko ominęło mi bana
<Cysioland> Trudno, opuszczam kanał
<yung_lean> no i gitara
<Dread> :D
<m477> stanie sie cos jak przeniose folder gdzie sa VM?
<kklimonda> m477: nie
<m477> bo znalazlem ze mozna skopiowac
<m477> kklimonda: czyli na 1 wyjdzie jak mv to zrobie?
<kklimonda> m477: tzn. nie za bardzo rozumiem, co mogłoby się stać
<m477> tylko pewnie nowa sciezke bedzie trzeba podac
<kklimonda> mhm
<m477> przesnies np takie Programfiles ;p
<kklimonda> tzn. większym problemem byłoby skopiowanie całej maszyny, bo wtedy zaczyna się imba z duplikującymi się macami kart etc.
<kklimonda> z przenoszeniem nie ma problemów (poza potrzebą aktualizacji ścieżek)
<m477> ze tak zapytam backup bedzie zajmowal wiecej czy mniej niz docelowy plik?
#ubuntu-pl 2014-09-28
<Guest45074> czemu $ echo $DISPLAY zwraca :0.0 jak mam 2 monitory
<Guest45074> cos trzeba hashowac
<lolz_> da sie ten $DISPLAY zmienic?
<Ashiren> DISPLAY="xxx"
<lolz_> czyli samemu mam ustawic
<Ashiren> tudziez export DISPLAY="xxx"
<Ashiren> zalezy co chcesz osiagnac
<Ashiren> jesli masz np. 2 monitory to sterownik powinien sam ustawic odpowiednio
<lolz_> fluxboxa ustawialem
<lolz_> i mnie kurwica wziela jak z 13'' i  i  23'' zrobil jeden screen
<lolz_> ;d
<lolz_> czyli jak zmienie to DISPLAY to xrandr --output VGA1 --right-of LVDS1 nie wezmie mi to za jednego screena?
<lolz_> :0.1 np
<lolz_> czym sie sprawdza czy sa odpowiednie paczki, bo raczej nie dpkg-checkbuilddeps
<kamil> siema
<kamil> jest tutaj moze ktos kto pracuje na umowie o prace?:)
<Ashiren> :O
<m477> kto co robi?
<gjm> pod siebie
<m477> taki programik do backupow 'backintime' to jak on robi backupa co jakis okres czasu jak go w procesach nie ma
<m477> hm??
<SeeM2> czesc
<SeeM2> orientuje się ktoś, czy za pomocą Fedora LiveUSB Creatora można zrobić pendrajwa z instalką Ubuntu?
<gjm> Czemu nie unetbootin?
<mati75> man dd
<gjm> wujek dobra rada
<m477> z windy tez mozesz
<SeeM2> akurat nie mam Windowsa w pobliżu
<kamil> unetbootin jest na winde i linucha
<kamil> i nigdy nie zawodzi
<SeeM2> dzieki
<AW71> Cześć. Czy ktoś wie, co się stało ze stroną linux.pl?
<mati75> umarła
<AW71> ale z jakiego powodu?
<mati75> zmiany cmsa
<gjm> zamknięte z powodu bo nieczynne
<AW71> jakieś zmainy w szacie graficznej są planowane?
<mati75> AW71: nie wiem
<SeeM2> czasy, kiedy na linux.pl cokolwiek się działo są dosyć odległe
<mati75> to samo z jakilinux.org
<SeeM2> ludzie się zwyczajnie podzielili na dystrybucje; różnice pomiędzy takim Ubuntu, Gentoo i Archem są już za duże, żeby wrzucać wszystko do jednego worka
<SeeM2> i tak samo jak z 7thguard.net, linuxnews.pl, itd...
<gjm> linux gunwo
<AW71> linux.pl często odwiedzam, jakilinux.org bardzo rzadko
<mati75> większość tych serwisów jak seo wygląda
<mati75> np. debian.pl to jedno wielkie seo
<mati75> ;>
<m477> linux ma gdzies skeszowane wszytkie pliki c'nie?
<jacekowski> m477: ?
<jacekowski> m477: wszystkie?
<gjm> Cały internet.
<jacekowski> m477: ostatnio uzyte pliki sa zcacheowane w pamieci
<drathir> bry...
<m477> jacekowski: tak jak cache w serwerach?
<m477> chyba Ty nawet kiedys mowiles ze linux hasuje wszystkie pliki
<m477> i ze np znalezenie czegos trwa 1ms (pliku)
 * drathir nie jest pewien czy dobrze rozumuje, ale czy to czasem nie ma zwiazku z ext4 journal czy jak mu tam dokladnie?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: on cache z hash mylil
<Ashiren> albo z indexem
#ubuntu-pl 2015-09-21
<Gramszu> Witam wszystkich ;)
<Gramszu> Czy istnieje możliwość equalizacji wszystkich dźwięków w ubuntu naraz?
<Gramszu> Mój odtwarzacz muzyczny (clementine) ma możliwość equalizacji dźwięku dzięki czemu moja pseudo-kolumna (właściwie organy z lat 70') brzmi naturalnie.
<Gramszu> Potrzebuję jednak takiego samego brzmienia do: oglądania filmów, słuchania muzyki z innych źródeł, korzystania z internetu itp.
<fhf> można sobie zrobić globalny equalizer
<fhf> http://askubuntu.com/questions/72679/is-there-any-sound-enhancers-equalizer
<Gramszu> Działa wyśmienicie ;) Dzięki fhf!
<Ashiren> o, ludzie sa tu pomocni? hmm
<firemark> [18:48:02]  Gramszu » Czy istnieje możliwość equalizacji
<firemark> jaka możliwość?
<Ashiren> tak
<gjm> nie
<firemark> pomiędzy
<gjm> >(właściwie organy z lat 70')
<gjm> nie brzmi to jak coś, co potrafi przenieść sensowne pasmo
<drathir> fhf: ubu dalej pulse katuje?
<fhf> drathir: tak, ja tam lubie pulseaudio, ale jak ktoś chce to może sobie zamienić na "Salse" ale po co? :P
<fhf> Ashiren: tak, staram się w przeciwieństwie do was obiboki :>
<firemark> whoho
#ubuntu-pl 2015-09-22
<matcz> ktoś z SGGW?
<drathir> o.o ircclouda przywrocili? ;p
#ubuntu-pl 2015-09-23
<Dread> nie.
<Eldunar> Czesc wam. Chcialem postawic server ubuntu na vboxie by troche nauczyc sie administracji serwerem ( szkoda mi pieniedzy na serwery bo nie wiem czy coś z tej nauki wypali) i po postawieniu nie moge polaczyc sie przez ssh z tym serwerem. ustawilem host-only adapter dodalem do eth1 w interfaces ustawilem w vboxie adapter dodalem do ufw ssh jako wyjatek i nadal nie moge polaczyc sie z serwerem. Macie jakies pomysly?
<drathir> lol slaba cierpliwosc, albo sam doszedl...
<firemark> albo rozwiazal
<jacekn> albo sie poddal
#ubuntu-pl 2015-09-24
<drathir> bry...
#ubuntu-pl 2015-09-25
<pokrak> jeloł
 * pokrak poszukuje kogos kto miał styczność z vacation.pl dla postfixadmina
<drathir> bry...
<d42> vatication.pl
<dzik> Witam czy istnieje
<dzik> jakiś program do zmiany wielkości czcionek w javie ?
<TheNumb> xD
<TheNumb> xDDD
<mateusz> siema, czy ktoś używa na najnowszym ubuntu 15.04 3.19.0-28-generic virtualboxa?
<mati75> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Bodzioslaw> that was quick
<mateusz> mati75: linux-headers-3.19.0-28-generic is already the newest version ;/
<mateusz> instalowałem najnowszą wersję virtualboxa 5 jak również 4.3
<mateusz> po ostatnich aktualizacjach resetowałem system jak również po każdej instalacji
<mateusz> dobra, poleciałem wg instrukcji na stronie virtualbox...
<mateusz> libsdl-ttf2.0-0 taki pakiet został dodatkowo zainstalowany, nie wiem czy w tym tkwił problem
#ubuntu-pl 2015-09-26
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> https://i.imgur.com/1bqAm4t.jpg
<Ashiren> ^_^ https://31.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mci133WH6b1rro1o5o1_500.jpg
<Ashiren> ^_^ https://i.imgur.com/Ijz0uQz.jpg
<drathir> bry...
<fhf> dzien'
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/3M0n0GT.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/btAgck0.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/XQkFncJ.jpg
<linuxlite> hej
<TheNumb> jeh
<linuxlite> mozna przesyłac pliki  przez irc?
<TheNumb> można
<linuxlite> to dobrze
<mati75> ale spam jest ban
#ubuntu-pl 2016-09-26
<pietrek> Witam, znowu szukam ekspertów od mysql. ;) pomoże ktoś?
<Ashiren> :o
<pietrek> Witam, znowu szukam ekspertów od mysql. ;) pomoże ktoś?
<TheNumb> Nie ma takich
<pietrek> Są, tylko nie są chętni do pomocy.
<wincyj> xD
<wincyj> 'chce mi sie ru*hac'
<wincyj> >nie ma chetnych
<wincyj> tego typu konwersacja :D
<gjm> Ban.
<wincyj> przeciez jest cenzura
<gjm> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<TheNumb> Pedały to pedały
<TheNumb> Aj waj nie ten kanał
<wincyj> xD
<wincyj> naB.
#ubuntu-pl 2016-09-30
<gjm> 1st
<jarzyna> /* /say d
#ubuntu-pl 2016-10-01
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> http://i.imgur.com/s1719Qi.gifv
<Ashiren> http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a6Qz8EA_460svwm.webm
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/Gjn5A8I.jpg
<Ashiren> :P http://i.imgur.com/qje65wC.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/UpvtYE4.jpg
<Ashiren> mowcie cos bo wynika ze ja tu tylko stawiam koty
<Voldenet> :3 http://i.imgur.com/jqfhI0s.jpg
<Voldenet> wrzucajcie swoje cat pictures ;-)
<drathir> Ashiren: /me oglada ^^
#ubuntu-pl 2017-09-25
<malutka> O/
<Ashiren> wodoglowie?
<malutka> :3
<malutka> baban?
<gjm> \o
<firemark> baban.
<gjm> bałwan
<prs> banan
<Mhrok> hejo!
<gjm> siemanko witam w mojej kuchni
<gjm> cześć tutaj tomek kopyra z blogu blog.kopyra.com
#ubuntu-pl 2017-09-26
<malutka> yo! :)
<gjm> e-loszka
<dfgg> \o
<bartek> hiho
<greku> hi
<Ashiren> hihi
<bartek> spokojnie, wszystko mi działa :D
<gjm> https://media.giphy.com/media/10dU7AN7xsi1I4/giphy.gif
<malutka> :>
<Mhrok> hejo!
<malutka> cze Mhrok
<Mhrok> malutka: miło Cię widzieć! Jak tam praca? :)
 * Mhrok czuje się zignorowany :D
<gjm> strzel focha
<Mhrok> gjm: /me strzela focha
<Mhrok> gjm: już nie, ktoś odpowiedział. :D
#ubuntu-pl 2017-09-27
<malutka> \o
<gjm> o/
<drathir> bry...
<malutka> cze drathir :>
<firemark> samotny drathir jest samotny
<malutka> firemark: cze :3
<malutka> i między nim, jakie trzaskanie drzwiami :P
<firemark> :D
<malutka> przykro mi drathir...
<drathir> malutka: witam...
<drathir> firemark: boty nigdy nie sa samotne ^^
<firemark> :D
<malutka> :D
<Mhrok> hejo!
<drathir> Mhrok: witam...
#ubuntu-pl 2017-09-28
<gjm> \o
<malutka> \o
 * Ashiren hajluje też
<gjm> .firemark
<gjm> ,_,
<TheNumb> Nazisci
<Ashiren> ichisci
<firemark> .add firemark firesmart
<Grazyna> firemark: Done!
<firemark> idealnie
<TheNumb> .del firemark
<Grazyna> TheNumb: Done!
<TheNumb> .add firemark firesmark
<Grazyna> TheNumb: Done!
<TheNumb> .firemark
<Grazyna> firesmark
<TheNumb> ;^)
<gjm> a może by go tak pemamentnie
<gjm> deletnąć
<gjm> :^)
<TheNumb> Bane
<malutka> :3
<Ashiren> o nie http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/09/ubuntu-17-10-32-bit-builds-dropped
<Grazyna> ⚡ Ubuntu Is Dropping 32-bit Desktop Images - OMG! Ubuntu!
<Ashiren> "And there’s always Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, which is supported until 2012 and readily available as a 32-bit image." huh
<jacekn> heh
<jacekn> 2021 chyba
<Ashiren> .rekurencja
<Ashiren> .add rekurencja rekurencja
<Grazyna> Ashiren: Done!
<Ashiren> .rekurencja
<Grazyna> rekurencja
<prs> .add rekurendcja sprawdź .rekurencja
<Grazyna> prs: Done!
<prs> kurwa...
<prs> .remove rekurendcja
<prs> .add rekurencja sprawdź .rekurencja
<Grazyna> prs: Done!
<prs> firemark: weź coś ↑
<prs> daj permy np. xD
<firemark> na co?
<firemark> .add firemark firesmart
<Grazyna> firemark: Done!
<firemark> .firemark
<Grazyna> firesmart
<prs> .del rekurendcja
<Grazyna> prs: Done!
<prs> o, tak.
<prs> po proszę alias .remove → .del
<prs> .add remove .del
<Grazyna> prs: Done!
<prs> .remove
<Grazyna> .del
<prs> k, good enough
<firemark> jeszcze tylko zrobić api do kotków dla arishena i spoko
<Ashiren> nie. roboty nie beda mi odbierac pracy
<uh4> Witam, szukam programu. Zrobiłem sobie serwer NAS ze starego laptopa. Zainstalowałem tam plex media serwer. W tej samej sieci wszystko działa ok, ale aplikacja mobilna jest płatna. Szukam rozwiązania aby się z zewnątrz gdy jeżdżę samochodem dostać się na serwer i odpalić sobie muzykę w telefonie. VLC ma opcje łącznia się z siecią przez sftp://adres/ ale ale po przez zlinkowanie dysku ln
<uh4> –s na konto usera nie ma ikonki katalogu lecz nierozpoznawalny plik (przez ssh/putty mogę wchodzić do katalogów). Ktoś coś?
<malutka> ale długie pytanie uh4 ...
<uh4> razem z tłumaczeniem o co chodzi :P
<uh4> vpn + samba przychodzi mi na myśl ale szukam szybszego rozwiązania.
<Mhrok> hejo!
<Mhrok> uh4: VPN jest spoko.
<uh4> Mhrok: ale to nastepne procesy co oslabiaja starą maszynę
<TheNumb> Vpn aż tak nie muli maszyny
<drathir> uh4: mpd..
<drathir> uh4: albo vpn+minidlna...
<drathir> uh4: a to celeron jakis? bo skalowanie w minidlna moze go ubic...
<TheNumb> Transkodowanie go ubije
<d42> iirc minidlna nie musi transkodować
<Mhrok> Kochani, wiecie może gdzie mi dobrze doradzą z doborem baterii do UPS? Dorwałem APC rackowy SUA750RMI2U i wygląda na to, że baterie to już szajs jest.
<malutka> ciekawy przypadek Mhrok :>
<Mhrok> malutka: jaki?
<malutka> no Twój :>
<Mhrok> malutka: Opowiedz mi o tym, co Cię tak ciekawi :>
<Mhrok> "Akumulatory"? "UPS"? "dorwałem"? :P
<malutka> "Kochani" xD
<Mhrok> malutka: Postarałem się! :D
<malutka> jakbyś snapchata nagrywał Mhrok...
<Mhrok> malutka: o czym do mnie mówisz? :D
<malutka> tak się tylko podśmiechuję ;)
<Mhrok> Nie miałem snapcia nigdy ;<
<Mhrok> malutka: czyli nie pomożesz? :(
<malutka> no oczywiście -> wchodzisz w sklep -> klikasz lupkę -> wpisujesz snapchat -> pobierz -> zaakceptuj -> pobiera się na ekran smartfona albo tableta xD bardzo proszę. P.s. Tylko konto chyba musisz utworzyć, ale nie znam się aż tak :P
<malutka> Mhrok, ^
<Mhrok> Nie dam się skusić kobiecie!
<drathir> Mhrok: rzadko kiedy z bateriami sprzedaja, a jak juz ze sprawnymi to jak znalezisko ;p
<Mhrok> drathir: nie spodziewałem się w tym sprawnych baterii. To jest leżak z zakątków magazynu w firmie. Dlatego szukam baterii do tego, ale kompletnie nie wiem, czy mogę tam włożyć dwa razy większe (jest miejsce), czy szukać identycznych.
<Mhrok> Normalnie do niego wchodzi RBC22, tj. 24V 7 Ah, a można kupić też RBC24 18 Ah
<drathir> Mhrok: ogolnie z tego co pamietam wazne jest, zeby trzymac V i nie mieszac mAh a tak to w chaina w teorii powinno do woli sie rozbudowywac, tylko, ze ladowanie tego bedzie dluuuzej trwac zapewne... ;p
<drathir> Mhrok:  a  jak jedna bateria to juz calkiem... po prostu dluzej ladowac tylko powinien w teorri... Choc jeszcze bym na twitterze do producenta skrobnal z zapytaniem na wszekli w...
<Mhrok> drathir: Producent mi odpisze, że to niezalecane i tyle.
<Mhrok> drathir: To jest moduł. pierwszy to 2x12V a drugi to 4x6V zdaje się.
<Mhrok> Teraz się ładuje to, co było w maszynce i zobaczymy, czy utrzyma po naładowaniu powyżej 30 sekund.
<drathir> Mhrok: o to raczej by odpadalo moim zdaniem... ;/ jesli oryginal byl 2x12V 7Ah to w teorii spokojnie mozna dac 4x12V 7Ah to tak najbezpieczniej i teoretycznie w zaleznosci jaki to tam modul ladowania to to ma mozna by zapewne 2x12V 14Ah wrzucic...
<drathir> powinno po prostu dluzej ladowac... isobiscie woltarzu bym nie mieszal...
<drathir> Mhrok: jak bardzo rozladowane to niewiadomo czy w ogole zacznie ladowac normalnie czy saczyc bedzie po troszeczku ;p
<Mhrok> drathir: Po trzech godzinach dobił do 58%
<Mhrok> I tak go zostawię do jutra, niech sobie sączy prądzik.
<Mhrok> Teraz jest takie coś: https://www.morele.net/apc-wymienny-modul-bateryjny-rbc22-rbc22-8301 A mogę złożyć coś takiego: https://www.morele.net/apc-wymienny-modul-bateryjny-rbc24-47304/
<Mhrok> E, za szybko procenty lecą, żeby te akululatory coś dały z siebie jeszcze, już jest 75%
<drathir> Mhrok: wloz go do jakiejs wanienki blaszanej... ;p
<Mhrok> drathir: "SEALED NON SPILLABLE"
<Mhrok> Tak piszo.
<drathir> Mhrok: ale apc ogolnie dobre sa... czyli trzeba wierzyc, ze to zabezpieczenia ma ;p
<drathir> i tam jescze na dno cos sie sypalo sode ?
<drathir> Mhrok: ale zelowki teraz to chyba standard w bateriach...
<Mhrok> No wiem, wiem. Swoją drogą, ten UPS leżał w szafie jakieś 6-7 lat pewnie.
<Mhrok> Znaczy leżał sobie, bo przestał być potrzebny, a firma nie miała pomysłu co z nim zrobić.
<Mhrok> I o nim zapomnieli.
<drathir> Mhrok: lucky You ^^
<Mhrok> Jeszcze ostrzę sobie zęby na nieuzywaną szafę rack w której ten UPS był, ale to poczekam z tym :P
<Mhrok> Dobranoc, ludziki!
<drathir> Mhrok: kolorowych... szafa to jak najbardziej sie przyda...
#ubuntu-pl 2017-09-29
<malutka> \o
<drathir> bry...
<malutka> cze drathir
#ubuntu-pl 2017-09-30
<malutka> \o
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/x8lpL37JHhT4aDRbl-Oma0VJV911y5ljaaP_IO5jLds.jpg?w=576&s=73994cf58226b17fd317d8bd0ae0fb70
<malutka> <3
<malutka> https://i.imgur.com/xHBwuXD.jpg
<Ashiren> https://i.imgur.com/XCYeyEQ.mp4
<malutka> jakieś opóźnienia? :>
<malutka> mayday!
<Ashiren> https://i.redditmedia.com/I-SwgkgVBzc6ZNpI0xaaHycEznCjUggxHNDUIG49pmE.jpg?w=576&s=6f8f7867b2f5460b91bf7cfc29e820bb
<malutka> <3
<malutka> :] wiesz co dobre Ashiren
<Ashiren> https://i.redditmedia.com/RNFx4Z9xBqmhsj8mJNVYYYYL_k04hWYq82LfMppCTFI.jpg?w=576&s=612b67781d26adbd537ad31a2b32d7ca
<Ashiren> :6 https://i.imgur.com/N5ZzPij.jpg
<Ashiren> https://i.imgur.com/9guRRkM.jpg
<malutka> <3
<malutka> tego biorę!
<Ashiren> https://g.redditmedia.com/Gqu-DTV2RNKCzwiu5axPTMfBNKEbQokUaiyNcf1q4Xk.gif?w=375&fm=mp4&mp4-fragmented=false&s=d92a2f643b2271a1b01b3f239c1fdd25
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/tJkAYOeOjvxwho3gF1SFn7O9diDC7CYn9eywshOJnuo.jpg?w=576&s=077d632cc5653e146e43dfde26b8a9f7
<malutka> Ashiren, a jakiś rudy - specjalnie dla mnie? :>
<Ashiren> bezduszny znaczy sie?
<malutka> takiego miałam - rudego :3 wredny był - fakt :P
<Ashiren> hmm https://i.redditmedia.com/_EU7htVlWNB6404y9ng5U0DL6mvsszuiXA9xHKyPdOY.jpg?w=576&s=887c25ccb30248d44039de6d59947981
<malutka> <3
<malutka> przepiękny w chugona!
<malutka> dzięki! :]
<pietrek> witam wszystkich ;-)
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/gKqE3kMEwuZck-QvuuIOQjiTa13KRwqDma7q3EBXk_c.jpg?w=576&s=fd8ff9dc3487021d930b86407dd1db64
<pietrek_> witam wszystkich ;-)
<malutka> to może jakiś ostatni na ostatek? :>
#ubuntu-pl 2017-10-01
<malutka> \o
<Mhrok> Hejo!
<malutka> cze Mhrok
<drathir> malutka: witam...
<drathir> Mhrok: witam...
